# Is anyone watching this breaking news on allegation of Trump committing tax evasion and fraud?



## deanrd

They are saying Trump wasn't self made.  

But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.

Way more than we were ever told.

Links to follow.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yeah.........................this is gonna get Trump into another twitter storm.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Penelope

Yes he is a fake and is living off the gov now, a man and his father who evaded taxes for decades.  Makes one sick.


----------



## deanrd

Trump committed 'outright fraud' in 'dubious tax schemes,' according to a big, new NYT investigation

Let's hope Trump sues.

He would have to release his tax returns.

No statute of limitations for tax fraud and evasion when it comes to the federal government.


----------



## MarcATL

Sounds juicy!


----------



## MarcATL

Remember folks, this is the guy Republican voters CHOSE to represent their values.

This is after claiming to have the 17 BEST candidates to ever run for Office in history!!!


----------



## OldLady

deanrd said:


> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.


Who is "they?"


----------



## ABikerSailor

I wonder if this tax thing will have any legs?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

deanrd said:


> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.



Watching and laughing.


----------



## deanrd

OldLady said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "they?"
Click to expand...

Reporters.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

MarcATL said:


> Remember folks, this is the guy Republican voters CHOSE to represent their values.
> 
> This is after claiming to have the 17 BEST candidates to ever run for Office in history!!!



The guy who beat your corrupt old sot.


----------



## ABikerSailor

OldLady said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "they?"
Click to expand...


Actually, breaking news from the New York Times........................

Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father


----------



## deanrd

Toddsterpatriot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching and laughing.
Click to expand...

No collusion? We’ll see. But what about tax fraud?


----------



## Stormy Daniels

So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.

The truth shall lock him up.  


_By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.

The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._

Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father


----------



## The Original Tree

*Fake News.  Just like Piece of Shit Dirty Harry Reid Knowingly and Falsely accused Romney of not paying his taxes and forced him to prove he did.

In other words, they want to see his tax returns again so they can use it as a Campaign Hammer against him.

They are going bat shit crazy right before The Midterms.*


----------



## Camp

*Crooked Don, tax thief, fraud, compulsive liar.   *


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

At least he’s not one of those beer drinkers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Natural

Tax evasion?

That’s what they got Al Capone on.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

deanrd said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching and laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No collusion? We’ll see. But what about tax fraud?
Click to expand...


We're supposed to believe a couple of idiots at the New York Times looked at IRS files and discovered fraud that the experts at the IRS missed.....for decades? 

That's hilarious!


----------



## BULLDOG

The Original Tree said:


> *Fake News.  Just like Piece of Shit Dirty Harry Reid Knowingly and Falsely accused Romney of not paying his taxes and forced him to prove he did.
> 
> In other words, they want to see his tax returns again so they can use it as a Campaign Hammer against him.
> 
> They are going bat shit crazy right before The Midterms.*



In that case, Trump should release his taxes, and prove them wrong. That would shut them up, wouldn't it?


----------



## ABikerSailor

The Original Tree said:


> *Fake News.  Just like Piece of Shit Dirty Harry Reid Knowingly and Falsely accused Romney of not paying his taxes and forced him to prove he did.
> 
> In other words, they want to see his tax returns again so they can use it as a Campaign Hammer against him.
> 
> They are going bat shit crazy right before The Midterms.*



How would they use Trump's tax returns as a campaign hammer against him this election?  He's not up for a vote.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## my2¢

Here is what Reuters is reporting: Trump helped parents shield millions from taxes: New York Times | Reuters 

Seems to me just creative tax avoidance.  When I was younger I must have had more scruples as this probably would have bothered me.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Stormy Daniels said:


> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father




It's a stunning article.
Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.

This piece distills the info down well:
11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth

.
.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Oddball said:


> View attachment 219921



I don't believe in fairies.
Do you?
.
.
.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

Oddball said:


> View attachment 219921



And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.


----------



## Oddball

Tax *evasion* is filing fraudulent returns and declarations....Tax *avoidance* is using the rules to minimize your liabilities...The former is illegal, while the latter is not.

This is a story about avoidance, not evasion.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

This article certainly explains why Trump seems so damn stupid.
And also explains his neurotic need to be admired and respected
And his incredibly thin skin when criticized.
He's NOT a self-made man, it was all his father's doing.
.
.
..


----------



## chops_

deanrd said:


> Trump committed 'outright fraud' in 'dubious tax schemes,' according to a big, new NYT investigation
> 
> Let's hope Trump sues.
> 
> He would have to release his tax returns.
> 
> No statute of limitations for tax fraud and evasion when it comes to the federal government.



Well, of course it's coming from the liberal news source: The New York Times. Go figure! Lol


----------



## Hossfly

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
Click to expand...

It would be interesting to know how many of the 535 Congress Critters became multi-millionaires while in office. Start by questioning The K Street Clique.


----------



## Oddball

Stormy Daniels said:


> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.


I'm neither making the case that ne's a great prez, nor sniveling like a little bitch that he is the prez.

But the continued sniveling of snivelers like you does provide a certain entertainment value, in a certain Wile E. Coyote vein.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

But these 6 EXACT SAME FUCKING TRUMP TAX THREADS DON'T GET MERGED????????????????????


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ABikerSailor said:


> I wonder if this tax thing will have any legs?



Maybe after Flynn flips?


----------



## beautress

Another eleventh hour Demmie attempt to assassinate and annihilate the character of a Republican President?

No wonder the Democrats get grief on election day.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I guess they gave up on Mueller and hid Conspiracy to collude to obstruct Hillary from the White House


----------



## DOTR

deanrd said:


> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.



  Short answer...no.


----------



## deanrd

Oddball said:


> Tax *evasion* is filing fraudulent returns and declarations....Tax *avoidance* is using the rules to minimize your liabilities...The former is illegal, while the latter is not.
> 
> This is a story about avoidance, not evasion.
> 
> View attachment 219922


You are trying to parse:

Tax Evasion, Fraud and the Statute of Limitations

You can read all about it here:
The Statute of Limitation
Fraud vs Evasion
How far back you can go

No wonder Trump said looking at his financials is "crossing a line".  We get it.


----------



## ABikerSailor

CrusaderFrank said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this tax thing will have any legs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe after Flynn flips?
Click to expand...


Dunno.  I don't think that the tax issue will require others to flip.

BTW Frank, I know who threw the party that the girl in your avi was at.  His nickname is Boomer, and he's a Harley rider who's here in Amarillo.  He threw the party, took a whole bunch of pictures, and posted them.

I think I might even know the person in the picture btw.


----------



## DOTR

deanrd said:


> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.



  You got him now! Not only help from Russia but from his Dad!?


----------



## deanrd

DOTR said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short answer...no.
Click to expand...

now you made yourself look stupid.

again.


----------



## deanrd

DOTR said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got him now! Not only help from Russia but from his Dad!?
Click to expand...

They reported there were over 290 revenue streams from his father to funnel money without paying taxes. 

That means someone has been doing a LOT of investigation.  Over 290.  Wow.

Trump the first president in decades who refused to release his tax records.  Now we know why.


----------



## g5000

I've read about a third of the article.  It is very interesting.

It is obvious a lot of work went into it, and it is very carefully documented. 

Since it is longer than a tweet, and is not a puff piece about Trump, you can be sure no Trumpies will read it.


----------



## Lesh

Nearly 500 million in tax fraud


----------



## deanrd

If Democrats take the house in November, we have over 290 revenue streams to investigate.

Can't wait!


----------



## KissMy

Trump has to get friendly judges in place to keep from losing lawsuits or getting impeached! He took almost a $Billion tax deduction for losses others suffered.= FRAUD!!!!!


----------



## g5000

Oddball said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither making the case that ne's a great prez, nor sniveling like a little bitch that he is the prez.
> 
> But the continued sniveling of snivelers like you does provide a certain entertainment value, in a certain Wile E. Coyote vein.
Click to expand...

We had to listen and observe eight years of whining, screaming, teeth gnashing, temper tantrums, breath holding, and flying flecks of foam spewing from the mouths of Obama haters.  A level of hatred that is yet to be matched by Trump's opponents.

Even Trump the Birther got into the act.

Karma's a bitch.

As for this article, America deserves to know if their President is a crook and a liar.


----------



## deanrd

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
Click to expand...

Trump's best hope is that it goes away and Democrats don't take the house.

Trump is as likely to take this to court as he is to take one of the nearly two dozen rape accusers to court.

He wants stuff hidden, not exposed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Stormy Daniels said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
Click to expand...


Subjective. Are you a tax expert? No. STFU. Your avatar is incredibly hurtful to Ms. Clifford.


----------



## ABikerSailor

KissMy said:


> Trump has to get friendly judges in place to keep from losing lawsuits or getting impeached! He took almost a $Billion tax deduction for losses others suffered.= FRAUD!!!!!



That is the reason that Trump so badly wants Kavanaugh on the SC.  Kavanaugh doesn't think that a sitting president can be subpoenaed or forced to testify.

Would greatly simplify Trump's life in the WH.


----------



## deanrd

g5000 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither making the case that ne's a great prez, nor sniveling like a little bitch that he is the prez.
> 
> But the continued sniveling of snivelers like you does provide a certain entertainment value, in a certain Wile E. Coyote vein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had to listen and observe eight years of whining, screaming, teeth gnashing, temper tantrums, breath holding, and flying flecks of foam spewing from the mouths of Obama haters.  A level of hatred that is yet to be matched by Trump's opponents.
> 
> Even Trump the Birther got into the act.
> 
> Karma's a bitch.
> 
> As for this article, America deserves to know if their President is a crook and a liar.
Click to expand...

Republicans don't feel that way.

If you are white you are right.  No investigation.  Because Trump, under all that orange, is white.  You can tell from the white part around his eyes.


----------



## Theowl32

Stormy Daniels said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
Click to expand...

Explain why shitty.

This ought to be good.


----------



## deanrd

AzogtheDefiler said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's best hope is that it goes away and Democrats don't take the house.
> 
> Trump is as likely to take this to court as he is to take one of the nearly two dozen rape accusers to court.
> 
> He wants stuff hidden, not exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this you?
> 
> View attachment 219924
Click to expand...

No, I'm more like this:






Imagine when the Democrats get the house.


----------



## g5000

I've long had my doubts that Trump is a billionaire.  He sure as shit isn't worth what he claims to be worth.


----------



## deanrd

Theowl32 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain why shitty.
> 
> This ought to be good.
Click to expand...

Well not sh!tty for billionaires, they got tax cuts.

And you aren't a billionaire.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

deanrd said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tax *evasion* is filing fraudulent returns and declarations....Tax *avoidance* is using the rules to minimize your liabilities...The former is illegal, while the latter is not.
> 
> This is a story about avoidance, not evasion.
> 
> View attachment 219922
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying to parse:
> 
> Tax Evasion, Fraud and the Statute of Limitations
> 
> You can read all about it here:
> The Statute of Limitation
> Fraud vs Evasion
> How far back you can go
> 
> No wonder Trump said looking at his financials is "crossing a line".  We get it.
Click to expand...


"Our dear father, Fred C. Trump, passed away in June 1999. Our beloved mother, Mary Anne Trump, passed away in August 2000. All appropriate gift and estate tax returns were filed, and the required taxes were paid. Our father’s estate was closed in 2001 by both the Internal Revenue Service and the New York State tax authorities, and our mother’s estate was closed in 2004. Our family has no other comment on these matters that happened some 20 years ago, and would appreciate your respecting the privacy of our deceased parents, may God rest their souls.” -- Robert Trump

So now the NY Times and not the IRS determines tax liabilities

Okkkkkkkkkkkkkk!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

deanrd said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither making the case that ne's a great prez, nor sniveling like a little bitch that he is the prez.
> 
> But the continued sniveling of snivelers like you does provide a certain entertainment value, in a certain Wile E. Coyote vein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had to listen and observe eight years of whining, screaming, teeth gnashing, temper tantrums, breath holding, and flying flecks of foam spewing from the mouths of Obama haters.  A level of hatred that is yet to be matched by Trump's opponents.
> 
> Even Trump the Birther got into the act.
> 
> Karma's a bitch.
> 
> As for this article, America deserves to know if their President is a crook and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't feel that way.
> 
> If you are white you are right.  No investigation.  Because Trump, under all that orange, is white.  You can tell from the white part around his eyes.
Click to expand...


You hate me because I am white? Something I cannot control. That is the definition of racism.


----------



## gipper

Stormy Daniels said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
Click to expand...

He might turn out to be a shitty president like the last two, but as of right now he ain’t so bad.


----------



## WillowTree

Libtards never rest!


----------



## blackhawk

Some how the IRS never caught onto this you would think if there was some kind of fraud, scam or something illegal going on they would have.


----------



## Flash

The NYT has a record of making up stories.  A well documented record.

Fake new from TDS afflicted Moon Bats.


----------



## g5000

blackhawk said:


> Some how the IRS never caught onto this you would think if there was some kind of fraud, scam or something illegal going on they would have.


Read the article.  It explores that question.


----------



## g5000

gipper said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might turn out to be a shitty president like the last two, but as of right now he ain’t so bad.
Click to expand...

He just added over another trillion to the debt.  Perhaps the highest deficit ever.

So he's one of the worst ever.


----------



## whitehall

Are you shitting me? All of a sudden the crazy, angry hypocrite left is sensitive to "the manipulating of values to evade taxes" when there are corporations set up for the sole purpose of avoiding taxes. Either lefties were actually born yesterday or they are profoundly stupid or they think the rest of America is as stupid as they are.


----------



## hjmick

If you're not cheating, you're not trying...


----------



## miketx

Stormy Daniels said:


> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father


Let us know when they don't find anything liar.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

deanrd said:


> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.



They who? Madcow and another ill fated tax scoop? Lol


----------



## DOTR

deanrd said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got him now! Not only help from Russia but from his Dad!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They reported there were over 290 revenue streams from his father to funnel money without paying taxes.
> 
> That means someone has been doing a LOT of investigation.  Over 290.  Wow.
> 
> Trump the first president in decades who refused to release his tax records.  Now we know why.
Click to expand...


  Like I said...you got him now! Really Ill bet this time is it! Way to keep the faith!


----------



## g5000

miketx said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they don't find anything liar.
Click to expand...

See?  I told you guys the willfully blind pseudocons won't read the article.

TA-DAAAAAAA!


----------



## miketx

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in fairies.
> Do you?
> .
> .
> .
Click to expand...

Why not? You believe everything thing else thrown at you ya moron.


----------



## DOTR

I see a lot about taxes today...funny that. new talking points out?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Of course Trump wasn’t ‘self-made.’

Anyone who believes that lie is as much an idiot as Trump.


----------



## miketx

g5000 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they don't find anything liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?  I told you guys the willfully blind pseudocons won't read the article.
> 
> TA-DAAAAAAA!
Click to expand...

Nope, I'm nope reading anything the proven liars at the nyt writes. Why would I? They are proven liars like you are.  Feel free to keep sucking on their news feed though, gayputin.


----------



## Toro

Stormy Daniels said:


> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father



Anyone who knows anything knows this.

Except of course for his worshippers, for whom he is their Orange God and can do no wrong.


----------



## g5000

miketx said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they don't find anything liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?  I told you guys the willfully blind pseudocons won't read the article.
> 
> TA-DAAAAAAA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I'm nope reading anything the proven liars at the nyt writes. Why would I? They are proven liars like you are.  Feel free to keep sucking on their news feed though, gayputin.
Click to expand...

TA-DAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## blackhawk

g5000 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some how the IRS never caught onto this you would think if there was some kind of fraud, scam or something illegal going on they would have.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the article.  It explores that question.
Click to expand...

I have and since he was never charged with any crime he either did nothing illegal or there was not enough evidence to charge him with anything. So I will let everyone enjoy their latest nothing burger and I’m going to focus on what is relevant in the year 2018.


----------



## miketx

g5000 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they don't find anything liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?  I told you guys the willfully blind pseudocons won't read the article.
> 
> TA-DAAAAAAA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I'm nope reading anything the proven liars at the nyt writes. Why would I? They are proven liars like you are.  Feel free to keep sucking on their news feed though, gayputin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TA-DAAAAAAAAAA!
Click to expand...

all you traitors do is lie cheat and steal. One day, God willing, you will get what you deserve along with the rest of the lib scum.


----------



## g5000

blackhawk said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some how the IRS never caught onto this you would think if there was some kind of fraud, scam or something illegal going on they would have.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the article.  It explores that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and since he was never charged with any crime he either did nothing illegal or there was not enough evidence to charge him with anything. So I will let everyone enjoy their latest nothing burger and I’m going to focus on what is relevant in the year 2018.
Click to expand...

If you have read the article, then you would know the answer.

You didn't read it.

This article may very well result in the IRS taking a deeper dive into the Trump empire's finances.  The statute of limitations for criminal liability has expired, but not for civil penalties.


----------



## miketx

g5000 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some how the IRS never caught onto this you would think if there was some kind of fraud, scam or something illegal going on they would have.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the article.  It explores that question.
Click to expand...

Read lies? No that's what you trolls do.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Hossfly said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many of the 535 Congress Critters became multi-millionaires while in office. Start by questioning The K Street Clique.
Click to expand...


Unrelated.


----------



## deanrd

SassyIrishLass said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They who? Madcow and another ill fated tax scoop? Lol
Click to expand...

Telling you not to be ridiculous is like telling a coyote not to eat carrion.  It's just wasted breath.


----------



## miketx

g5000 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some how the IRS never caught onto this you would think if there was some kind of fraud, scam or something illegal going on they would have.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the article.  It explores that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and since he was never charged with any crime he either did nothing illegal or there was not enough evidence to charge him with anything. So I will let everyone enjoy their latest nothing burger and I’m going to focus on what is relevant in the year 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have read the article, then you would know the answer.
> 
> You didn't read it.
> 
> This article may very well result in the IRS taking a deeper dive into the Trump empire's finances.
Click to expand...

No scum bag, we don't have to read the goddam lies! The article will result in nothing but scum like you posting more lies.


----------



## deanrd

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Of course Trump wasn’t ‘self-made.’
> 
> Anyone who believes that lie is as much an idiot as Trump.


That would be like the entire Republican Party.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Stormy Daniels said:


> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president. But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.


For a guy who gets audited every motherfucking year, I think Trump is probably the cleanest person in America in that department.


----------



## g5000

miketx said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some how the IRS never caught onto this you would think if there was some kind of fraud, scam or something illegal going on they would have.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the article.  It explores that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and since he was never charged with any crime he either did nothing illegal or there was not enough evidence to charge him with anything. So I will let everyone enjoy their latest nothing burger and I’m going to focus on what is relevant in the year 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have read the article, then you would know the answer.
> 
> You didn't read it.
> 
> This article may very well result in the IRS taking a deeper dive into the Trump empire's finances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No scum bag, we don't have to read the goddam lies! The article will result in nothing but scum like you posting more lies.
Click to expand...

And here we see the willful blindness of which I frequently speak!  

TA-DAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## miketx

g5000 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some how the IRS never caught onto this you would think if there was some kind of fraud, scam or something illegal going on they would have.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the article.  It explores that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and since he was never charged with any crime he either did nothing illegal or there was not enough evidence to charge him with anything. So I will let everyone enjoy their latest nothing burger and I’m going to focus on what is relevant in the year 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have read the article, then you would know the answer.
> 
> You didn't read it.
> 
> This article may very well result in the IRS taking a deeper dive into the Trump empire's finances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No scum bag, we don't have to read the goddam lies! The article will result in nothing but scum like you posting more lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we see the willful blindness!
> 
> TA-DAAAAAAAAA!
Click to expand...

Keep repeating your  lies faggot, it's all you know how to do.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ABikerSailor said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this tax thing will have any legs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe after Flynn flips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno.  I don't think that the tax issue will require others to flip.
> 
> BTW Frank, I know who threw the party that the girl in your avi was at.  His nickname is Boomer, and he's a Harley rider who's here in Amarillo.  He threw the party, took a whole bunch of pictures, and posted them.
> 
> I think I might even know the person in the picture btw.
Click to expand...


What "tax issue"???  Did Carlos Slim buy the IRS now?  They signed off on the Trump Estate 20 fucking years ago


----------



## Penelope

The Original Tree said:


> *Fake News.  Just like Piece of Shit Dirty Harry Reid Knowingly and Falsely accused Romney of not paying his taxes and forced him to prove he did.
> 
> In other words, they want to see his tax returns again so they can use it as a Campaign Hammer against him.
> 
> They are going bat shit crazy right before The Midterms.*




LOL, not fake news.  We all know its true, and he is living off the gov and paid very little in taxes, he is a fraud , a *total fraud.*


----------



## Penelope

ABikerSailor said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this tax thing will have any legs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe after Flynn flips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno.  I don't think that the tax issue will require others to flip.
> 
> BTW Frank, I know who threw the party that the girl in your avi was at.  His nickname is Boomer, and he's a Harley rider who's here in Amarillo.  He threw the party, took a whole bunch of pictures, and posted them.
> 
> I think I might even know the person in the picture btw.
Click to expand...


Birds of a feather flock together, and dumb ones follow them. They want to be like them and never will, see they have to pay taxes and shop at a store and do their own laundry and work.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Hossfly said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many of the 535 Congress Critters became multi-millionaires while in office. Start by questioning The K Street Clique.
Click to expand...




Diverting and deflecting doesn't work on me, Sparky.
.
.
.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

“Mr. Trump won the presidency proclaiming himself a self-made billionaire, and he has long insisted that his father, the legendary New York City builder Fred C. Trump, provided almost no financial help.” _ibid_

One of countless ridiculous lies those stupid enough to vote for Trump believed.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

g5000 said:


> I've read about a third of the article.  It is very interesting.
> 
> It is obvious a lot of work went into it, and it is very carefully documented.
> 
> Since it is longer than a tweet, and is not a puff piece about Trump, you can be sure no Trumpies will read it.



Just heard that the reporters who wrote it have been working on it for over a year and a half.
I just printed the whole thing out.  
.
.
.


----------



## g5000

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Mr. Trump won the presidency proclaiming himself a self-made billionaire, and he has long insisted that his father, the legendary New York City builder Fred C. Trump, provided almost no financial help.” _ibid_
> 
> One of countless ridiculous lies those stupid enough to vote for Trump believed.


Ayup!


----------



## Oddball

g5000 said:


> We had to listen and observe eight years of whining, screaming, teeth gnashing, temper tantrums, breath holding, and flying flecks of foam spewing from the mouths of Obama haters.  A level of hatred that is yet to be matched by Trump's opponents.


I was here...The level of disdain for Dear Boiking can't even approach the unhinged moobattery of the last two years.



g5000 said:


> Even Trump the Birther got into the act.


The Clintons are the original birfers.




g5000 said:


> As for this article, America deserves to know if their President is a crook and a liar.


The article is GIGO...Tax avoidance isn't illegal, immoral or fattening.


----------



## g5000

Oddball said:


> [The article is GIGO...Tax avoidance isn't illegal, immoral or fattening.


Tax avoidance isn't illegal, but tax evasion is.


----------



## g5000

Many a federal investigation has been initiated due to media reportage.  That's why the media is called "the watchdog of our democracy".

If the article has any merit, the IRS will look into it.


----------



## Muhammed

deanrd said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump's best hope is that it goes away and Democrats don't take the house.
> 
> Trump is as likely to take this to court as he is to take one of the nearly two dozen rape accusers to court.
> 
> He wants stuff hidden, not exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this you?
> 
> View attachment 219924
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine when the Democrats get the house.
Click to expand...

What would be so funny about that?

All they would do is try to fuck the working class by obstructing excellent policies.


----------



## Oddball

g5000 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> [The article is GIGO...Tax avoidance isn't illegal, immoral or fattening.
> 
> 
> 
> Tax avoidance isn't illegal, but tax evasion is.
Click to expand...

*DUH!*....All I see in the GIGO article is a lame attempt to equate avoidance with evasion....It'll probably work on people still stupid enough to believe the NYT is a paper worth taking seriosly.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

miketx said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the article.  It explores that question.
> 
> 
> 
> I have and since he was never charged with any crime he either did nothing illegal or there was not enough evidence to charge him with anything. So I will let everyone enjoy their latest nothing burger and I’m going to focus on what is relevant in the year 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have read the article, then you would know the answer.
> 
> You didn't read it.
> 
> This article may very well result in the IRS taking a deeper dive into the Trump empire's finances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No scum bag, we don't have to read the goddam lies! The article will result in nothing but scum like you posting more lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we see the willful blindness!
> 
> TA-DAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep repeating your  lies faggot, it's all you know how to do.
Click to expand...


Attacking the messenger shows your cowardice. 

I wonder what Mueller's doing about now....Oh, wait!  He's had Trump's tax returns since Day One.
Old news to him.  LOLOLOLOLOL~
.
.
..


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

g5000 said:


> Many a federal investigation has been initiated due to media reportage.  That's why the media is called "the watchdog of our democracy".
> 
> If the article has any merit, the IRS will look into it.


You can bet your ass that Trump has taken advantage of every available expenditure he can get his hands on.  I bet his effective tax rate is consistently less than 8%.


----------



## Penelope

hjmick said:


> If you're not cheating, you're not trying...



There you go. Birds of a feather...…..


----------



## WaitingFor2020

g5000 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> [The article is GIGO...Tax avoidance isn't illegal, immoral or fattening.
> 
> 
> 
> Tax avoidance isn't illegal, but tax evasion is.
Click to expand...


And fraud is, too.

But we already knew that Trump was all about fraud with Trump University.
And the $25,000,0000 pay out to settle that suit.
.
.
.


----------



## Golfing Gator

WaitingFor2020 said:


> This article certainly explains why Trump seems so damn stupid.
> And also explains his neurotic need to be admired and respected
> And his incredibly thin skin when criticized.
> He's NOT a self-made man, it was all his father's doing.
> .
> .
> ..



Actually it was his grandmother's doing, it was her company and her hard work that made it into something


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

“The Times’s findings raise new questions about Mr. Trump’s refusal to release his income tax returns, breaking with decades of practice by past presidents. According to tax experts, it is unlikely that Mr. Trump would be vulnerable to criminal prosecution for helping his parents evade taxes, because the acts happened too long ago and are past the statute of limitations. There is no time limit, however, on civil fines for tax fraud.” _ibid_

Nor is there any time limit on the right of the people to take Trump’s fraudulent acts into consideration when voting him out of office in 2020.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many a federal investigation has been initiated due to media reportage.  That's why the media is called "the watchdog of our democracy".
> 
> If the article has any merit, the IRS will look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can bet your ass that Trump has taken advantage of every available expenditure he can get his hands on.  I bet his effective tax rate is consistently less than 8%.
Click to expand...



I think you'd better try reading some of the article.
Or at least do a search in the article for "effective tax rate".

.
.
.


----------



## rightwinger

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in fairies.
> Do you?
> .
> .
> .
Click to expand...


Trump is still accountable for his actions


----------



## Golfing Gator

gipper said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might turn out to be a shitty president like the last two, but as of right now he ain’t so bad.
Click to expand...


He has not invaded any countries and he has not totally fucked up our healthcare..so I guess he is doing slightly better than the last two.


----------



## Hossfly

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many of the 535 Congress Critters became multi-millionaires while in office. Start by questioning The K Street Clique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diverting and deflecting doesn't work on me, Sparky.
> .
> .
> .
Click to expand...

Congressional Liberal Socialist pukes want to investigate and ruin Trump over taxes and wealth so whats diverting and deflecting over their sudden wealth and the failure to declare the income and failure to pay taxes on said sudden wealth. BTW, some people in both parties are guilty of fraud, graft and tax evasion.


----------



## Hossfly

LoneLaugher said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many of the 535 Congress Critters became multi-millionaires while in office. Start by questioning The K Street Clique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unrelated.
Click to expand...

Oh no? See post #64.


----------



## hjmick

Penelope said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not cheating, you're not trying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. Birds of a feather...…..
Click to expand...



Not even close, pumpkin, not even close. It's a shame you don't get sarcasm...


That's actually an old Jim Rome line...


----------



## Oddball

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “The Times’s findings raise new questions about Mr. Trump’s refusal to release his income tax returns, breaking with decades of practice by past presidents. According to tax experts, it is unlikely that Mr. Trump would be vulnerable to criminal prosecution for helping his parents evade taxes, because the acts happened too long ago and are past the statute of limitations. There is no time limit, however, on civil fines for tax fraud.” _ibid_
> 
> Nor is there any time limit on the right of the people to take Trump’s fraudulent acts into consideration when voting him out of office in 2020.


Good luck with that, Poindexter.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Golfing Gator said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This article certainly explains why Trump seems so damn stupid.
> And also explains his neurotic need to be admired and respected
> And his incredibly thin skin when criticized.
> He's NOT a self-made man, it was all his father's doing.
> .
> .
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was his grandmother's doing, it was her company and her hard work that made it into something
Click to expand...



That's right.
She's mentioned at the top of the article about how it was her gig.
Popping her panties for Nazis, saved her money, came to America, built apartments in Queens.
.
.
.


----------



## Muhammed

Lesh said:


> Nearly 500 million in tax fraud


Because the fake news media said so.

Fucking grape kool-aid drinking moron.


----------



## idb

Stormy Daniels said:


> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father


I thought this was old news.


----------



## Muhammed

AzogtheDefiler said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither making the case that ne's a great prez, nor sniveling like a little bitch that he is the prez.
> 
> But the continued sniveling of snivelers like you does provide a certain entertainment value, in a certain Wile E. Coyote vein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had to listen and observe eight years of whining, screaming, teeth gnashing, temper tantrums, breath holding, and flying flecks of foam spewing from the mouths of Obama haters.  A level of hatred that is yet to be matched by Trump's opponents.
> 
> Even Trump the Birther got into the act.
> 
> Karma's a bitch.
> 
> As for this article, America deserves to know if their President is a crook and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't feel that way.
> 
> If you are white you are right.  No investigation.  Because Trump, under all that orange, is white.  You can tell from the white part around his eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hate me because I am white? Something I cannot control. That is the definition of racism.
Click to expand...

He's just a political chump.


----------



## dave p

deanrd said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither making the case that ne's a great prez, nor sniveling like a little bitch that he is the prez.
> 
> But the continued sniveling of snivelers like you does provide a certain entertainment value, in a certain Wile E. Coyote vein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had to listen and observe eight years of whining, screaming, teeth gnashing, temper tantrums, breath holding, and flying flecks of foam spewing from the mouths of Obama haters.  A level of hatred that is yet to be matched by Trump's opponents.
> 
> Even Trump the Birther got into the act.
> 
> Karma's a bitch.
> 
> As for this article, America deserves to know if their President is a crook and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't feel that way.
> 
> If you are white you are right.  No investigation.  Because Trump, under all that orange, is white.  You can tell from the white part around his eyes.
Click to expand...

Stupid fucking statement of the day.


----------



## dave p

Why is this in the politics section?


----------



## g5000

Hossfly said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many of the 535 Congress Critters became multi-millionaires while in office. Start by questioning The K Street Clique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diverting and deflecting doesn't work on me, Sparky.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congressional Liberal Socialist pukes want to investigate and ruin Trump over taxes and wealth so whats diverting and deflecting over their sudden wealth and the failure to declare the income and failure to pay taxes on said sudden wealth. BTW, some people in both parties are guilty of fraud, graft and tax evasion.
Click to expand...

I love it when a tard attempts to use a tu quoque fallacy to defend the indefensible.

Careful, tards.   Your benchmarks have always come back to bite  you.

So when a crooked politician with the wrong party affiliation comes around, try to remember you just said you are okay with it.


----------



## francoHFW

Oddball said:


> View attachment 219921


And GOP voters will continue to live on an imaginary planet, totally duped by the greedy idiot rich...


----------



## Lovebears65

Stormy Daniels said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
Click to expand...

  I think your thinking of Obama LOL


----------



## g5000

Golfing Gator said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might turn out to be a shitty president like the last two, but as of right now he ain’t so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has not invaded any countries and he has not totally fucked up our healthcare..so I guess he is doing slightly better than the last two.
Click to expand...

Health care costs are at record levels.  Trump has done everything he can to sabotage Obamacare to make it even more of a disaster than it already was.

I guess that is what he meant when he promised to deliver "such great health care at a tiny fraction of the cost...and it will be so easy!"

And now he's getting free health care on the taxpayers dime.  He is getting health care at a tiny fraction of the cost to himself.


----------



## Oddball

francoHFW said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> And GOP voters will continue to live on an imaginary planet, totally duped by the greedy idiot rich...
Click to expand...

I'm not a GOP voter, duppe.


----------



## Muhammed

Stormy Daniels said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
Click to expand...

Why are you incapable of comprehending the difference between tax evasion and tax avoidance, jackass? 

Are you just too drunk on that grape kool-aid?


----------



## Hossfly

g5000 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many of the 535 Congress Critters became multi-millionaires while in office. Start by questioning The K Street Clique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diverting and deflecting doesn't work on me, Sparky.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congressional Liberal Socialist pukes want to investigate and ruin Trump over taxes and wealth so whats diverting and deflecting over their sudden wealth and the failure to declare the income and failure to pay taxes on said sudden wealth. BTW, some people in both parties are guilty of fraud, graft and tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it when a tard attempts to use a tu quoque fallacy to defend the indefensible.
> 
> Careful, tards.   Your benchmarks have always come back to bite  you.
> 
> So when a crooked politician with the wrong party affiliation comes around, try to remember you just said you are okay with it.
Click to expand...

Who said it was OK? How do you fuck up English like that? I don't condone any political crooks.


----------



## skews13

Oddball said:


> View attachment 219921



Remember, no matter how much you whine like a little bitch

Trump is going to prison, and have many of his assets confiscated.


----------



## g5000

Muhammed said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you incapable of comprehending the difference between tax evasion and tax avoidance, jackass?
> 
> Are you just too drunk on that grape kool-aid?
Click to expand...

Why are you incapable of reading an article which details tax evasion?  Is it because the article is longer than a tweet and would overload your alleged mind?


----------



## Oddball

skews13 said:


> Remember, no matter how much you whine like a little bitch
> 
> Trump is going to prison, and have many of his assets confiscated.


----------



## francoHFW

Oddball said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> And GOP voters will continue to live on an imaginary planet, totally duped by the greedy idiot rich...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a GOP voter, duppe.
Click to expand...

If you don't vote for a Democrat, you are a GOP voter or just as bad. And no there is no conspiracy protecting Hillary the Foundation Obama holder the FBI etc etc etc. Phony b*******all investigated and nothing. The GOP propaganda machine owes us thousands of retractions...


----------



## miketx

g5000 said:


> Many a federal investigation has been initiated due to media reportage.  That's why the media is called "the watchdog of our democracy".
> 
> If the article has any merit, the IRS will look into it.


So the IRS let's the media investigate for them. Interesting.


----------



## g5000

From the article:

_Under I.R.S. rules, selling shares worth $15.5 million to your son for $10,000 is tantamount to giving him a $15.49 million taxable gift. Fred Trump reported no such gift.

According to tax experts, the only circumstance that would not have required Fred Trump to report a gift was if Trump Palace had been effectively bankrupt when he unloaded his shares.

Yet Trump Palace was far from bankrupt.

Property records show that condo sales there were brisk in 1991. Trump Palace sold 57 condos for $52.5 million — 94 percent of the total asking price for those units.

Donald Trump himself proclaimed Trump Palace “the most financially secure condominium on the market today” in advertisements he placed in 1991 to rebut criticism from buyers who complained that his business travails could drag down Trump Palace, too. In December, 17 days before his father sold his shares, he placed an ad vouching for the wisdom of investing in Trump Palace: “Smart money says there has never been a better time.”_

_By failing to tell the I.R.S. about his $15.49 million gift to his son, Fred Trump evaded the 55 percent tax on gifts, saving about $8 million. At the same time, he declared to the I.R.S. that Trump Palace was almost a complete loss — that he had walked away from a $15.5 million investment with just $10,000 to show for it.

Federal tax law prohibits deducting any loss from the sale of property between members of the same family, because of the potential for abuse. Yet Fred Trump appears to have done exactly that, dodging roughly $5 million more in income taxes.


_
Tax EVASION. Not tax avoidance.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

g5000 said:


> Under I.R.S. rules, selling shares worth $15.5 million to your son for $10,000 is tantamount to giving him a $15.49 million taxable gift. Fred Trump reported no such gift.


They should dig up Fred Trump's rotting corpse and prosecute him for Tax Evasion.


----------



## g5000

The article goes into a lot of detail about a specific tax fraud scheme hatched by the Trumps, with Donald playing a leading role, in the section titled 'A Disguised Gift.

It's a classic con often used by The Mob to launder money.


----------



## Maxdeath

I have no doubt that 44 had the IRS go over Trumps taxes with a fine tooth comb long before the election.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

g5000 said:


> The article goes into a lot of detail about a specific tax fraud scheme hatched by the Trumps, with Donald playing a leading role, in the section titled 'A Disguised Gift.
> 
> *It's a classic con often used by The Mob.*


[think Trump=Mob Boss]


----------



## Meister

Stormy Daniels said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
Click to expand...

How's your 401K doing these days.


----------



## g5000

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under I.R.S. rules, selling shares worth $15.5 million to your son for $10,000 is tantamount to giving him a $15.49 million taxable gift. Fred Trump reported no such gift.
> 
> 
> 
> They should dig up Fred Trump's rotting corpse and prosecute him for Tax Evasion.
Click to expand...

Actually, it sounds to me like Fred Trump would make a far shrewder president than Donald, even dead.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

g5000 said:


> Actually, it sounds to me like Fred Trump would make a far shrewder president than Donald, even dead.


So, why is everyone complaining about Donald Trump?  


Is there anything in that article that alleges tax evasion in this millennium?  

I am not interested in reading a goddamn word written by the New York Times if I can avoid it.


----------



## skews13

miketx said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many a federal investigation has been initiated due to media reportage.  That's why the media is called "the watchdog of our democracy".
> 
> If the article has any merit, the IRS will look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> So the IRS let's the media investigate for them. Interesting.
Click to expand...


Actually, it's now being investigated by the NY Tax Department.

In January it will be investigated, among many other things by Democrats who will control the House.


----------



## g5000

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it sounds to me like Fred Trump would make a far shrewder president than Donald, even dead.
> 
> 
> 
> So, why is everyone complaining about Donald Trump?
> 
> 
> Is there anything in that article that alleges tax evasion in this millennium?
> 
> I am not interested in reading a goddamn word written by the New York Times if I can avoid it.
Click to expand...

Yes, there is a lot about tax evasion in the article.

And they provide documentation.

It is a very interesting read.  I just finished it.


----------



## gipper

g5000 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might turn out to be a shitty president like the last two, but as of right now he ain’t so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has not invaded any countries and he has not totally fucked up our healthcare..so I guess he is doing slightly better than the last two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Health care costs are at record levels.  Trump has done everything he can to sabotage Obamacare to make it even more of a disaster than it already was.
> 
> I guess that is what he meant when he promised to deliver "such great health care at a tiny fraction of the cost...and it will be so easy!"
> 
> And now he's getting free health care on the taxpayers dime.  He is getting health care at a tiny fraction of the cost to himself.
Click to expand...

HC costs have ALWAYS been at record levels dummy. 

And besides , your Messiah lied his ass off about EVERYTHING related to Ocare, including lowering costs. All he did was enrich big pharmaceutical, big insurance and big HC.


----------



## g5000

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it sounds to me like Fred Trump would make a far shrewder president than Donald, even dead.
> 
> 
> 
> So, why is everyone complaining about Donald Trump?
> 
> 
> Is there anything in that article that alleges tax evasion in this millennium?
> 
> I am not interested in reading a goddamn word written by the New York Times if I can avoid it.
Click to expand...

I think the "this millenium" thing is disingenuous.  Whiners went all the way back to Obama's childhood to drag his name through the dirt.

Precedents are a bitch when they come back to bitch slap you in our own face, you know?

I'm not saying you personally did that, but plenty of Obama haters did.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

g5000 said:


> I think the "this millenium" thing is disingenuous. Whiners went all the way back to Obama's childhood to drag his name through the dirt.


About his communist leanings.  

Show me some communist leanings of Trump, and I am an instant hater.  He already seems suspicious given his 1990s comments about socialist health care.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

g5000 said:


> Precedents are a bitch when they come back to bitch slap you in our own face, you know?


Joe Biden can bear witness.


----------



## g5000

gipper said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might turn out to be a shitty president like the last two, but as of right now he ain’t so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has not invaded any countries and he has not totally fucked up our healthcare..so I guess he is doing slightly better than the last two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Health care costs are at record levels.  Trump has done everything he can to sabotage Obamacare to make it even more of a disaster than it already was.
> 
> I guess that is what he meant when he promised to deliver "such great health care at a tiny fraction of the cost...and it will be so easy!"
> 
> And now he's getting free health care on the taxpayers dime.  He is getting health care at a tiny fraction of the cost to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HC costs have ALWAYS been at record levels dummy.
> 
> And besides , your Messiah lied his ass off about EVERYTHING related to Ocare, including lowering costs. All he did was enrich big pharmaceutical, big insurance and big HC.
Click to expand...

Obama is not my messiah.  I am one of ObamaCare's biggest critics.  I just blew another pseudocon out of the water last week who tried to pull this bullshit on me, and it would give me great pleasure to kick your ass over the moon, too.

Trump promised "great health care at a tiny fraction of the cost, and it will be so easy!"  Instead, he has made Obamacare even worse than it already was, driving health care cost to all new levels.

The only person who is now getting health care at a tiny fraction of the cost is Trump himself, on the taxpayer dime.  The rest of the country is getting raped.  And you tards avert your eyes.


----------



## g5000

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the "this millenium" thing is disingenuous. Whiners went all the way back to Obama's childhood to drag his name through the dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> About his communist leanings.
> 
> Show me some communist leanings of Trump, and I am an instant hater.  He already seems suspicious given his 1990s comments about socialist health care.
Click to expand...

Trump was a commie all during the Bush years.  While conservatives were in the trenches defending Bush and the war in Iraq, Trump was making as many appearances on CNN to blast Bush and espouse the far left party line as often as he could.

At the same time, he was making the vast majority of his political donations to pro-abortion Democrats, including the Clintons.

And yes.  He's a big proponent of universal health care, as well as the assault weapons ban and longer waiting times to buy a gun.

It's amazing to me every time I hear a Trump supporter call someone else a RINO. 

Fucking.  Amazing.


----------



## g5000

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Precedents are a bitch when they come back to bitch slap you in our own face, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden can bear witness.
Click to expand...

Just about every Democrat and every Republican can.  It is time to purge them all and start from scratch.

This country is ripe for a new major party.


----------



## Muhammed

deanrd said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain why shitty.
> 
> This ought to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well not sh!tty for billionaires, they got tax cuts.
> 
> And you aren't a billionaire.
Click to expand...

Seems to me that you should be looking for a fucking job instead of trolling USMB if you haven't benefited financially from Trump's policies.

Who are you leeching off of? A boyfriend? Your parents? The taxpayers? All of the above?

Is that why you thought that only billionaires benefit from Trump tax reform.


----------



## idb

hjmick said:


> If you're not cheating, you're not trying...


He said he was a tax evader in one of the debates...and he still got elected.
His supporters simply don't care.

Clinton:...Or maybe he doesn’t want the American people, all of you watching tonight, to know that he’s paid nothing in federal taxes, because the only years that anybody’s ever seen were a couple of years when he had to turn them over to state authorities when he was trying to get a casino license, and they showed he didn’t pay any federal income tax.

TRUMP: That makes me smart.


----------



## g5000

Muhammed said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain why shitty.
> 
> This ought to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well not sh!tty for billionaires, they got tax cuts.
> 
> And you aren't a billionaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me that you should be looking for a fucking job instead of trolling USMB if you haven't benefited financially from Trump's policies.
> 
> Who are you leeching off of? A boyfriend? Your parents? The taxpayers? All of the above?
> 
> Is that why you thought that only billionaires benefit from Trump tax reform.
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true neo-Keynesian.

Selling a tax bill that adds $1.5 trillion to the debt as an economic stimulus.

You sound just like a Democrat who doesn't give a shit that our kids are going to have to foot the bill.


----------



## gipper

g5000 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> 
> 
> He might turn out to be a shitty president like the last two, but as of right now he ain’t so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has not invaded any countries and he has not totally fucked up our healthcare..so I guess he is doing slightly better than the last two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Health care costs are at record levels.  Trump has done everything he can to sabotage Obamacare to make it even more of a disaster than it already was.
> 
> I guess that is what he meant when he promised to deliver "such great health care at a tiny fraction of the cost...and it will be so easy!"
> 
> And now he's getting free health care on the taxpayers dime.  He is getting health care at a tiny fraction of the cost to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HC costs have ALWAYS been at record levels dummy.
> 
> And besides , your Messiah lied his ass off about EVERYTHING related to Ocare, including lowering costs. All he did was enrich big pharmaceutical, big insurance and big HC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is not my messiah.  I am one of ObamaCare's biggest critics.  I just blew another pseudocon out of the water last week who tried to pull this bullshit on me, and it would give me great pleasure to kick your ass over the moon, too.
> 
> Trump promised "great health care at a tiny fraction of the cost, and it will be so easy!"  Instead, he has made Obamacare even worse than it already was, driving health care cost to all new levels.
> 
> The only person who is now getting health care at a tiny fraction of the cost is Trump himself, on the taxpayer dime.  The rest of the country is getting raped.  And you tards avert your eyes.
Click to expand...

BO sucked major. Trump is better, but too early to tell. So, just relax and don’t be stupid. TDS seems strong in you.


----------



## Oddball

g5000 said:


> Spoken like a true neo-Keynesian.
> 
> Selling a tax bill that adds $1.5 trillion to the debt as an economic stimulus.
> 
> You sound just like a Democrat who doesn't give a shit that our kids are going to have to foot the bill.


What the actual fuck?!?...The very notion that people keeping more of what's theirs to begin with (i.e. cutting taxes) is a fiscal burden on The State, is the height of Keynesian doublespeak.

Better get that plank out of your own eye first, Spanky.


----------



## LoneLaugher

g5000 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many of the 535 Congress Critters became multi-millionaires while in office. Start by questioning The K Street Clique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diverting and deflecting doesn't work on me, Sparky.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congressional Liberal Socialist pukes want to investigate and ruin Trump over taxes and wealth so whats diverting and deflecting over their sudden wealth and the failure to declare the income and failure to pay taxes on said sudden wealth. BTW, some people in both parties are guilty of fraud, graft and tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it when a tard attempts to use a tu quoque fallacy to defend the indefensible.
> 
> Careful, tards.   Your benchmarks have always come back to bite  you.
> 
> So when a crooked politician with the wrong party affiliation comes around, try to remember you just said you are okay with it.
Click to expand...


They. Have. No. Shame.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Oddball said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> And GOP voters will continue to live on an imaginary planet, totally duped by the greedy idiot rich...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a GOP voter, duppe.
Click to expand...


Yes. You are.


----------



## idb

g5000 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might turn out to be a shitty president like the last two, but as of right now he ain’t so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has not invaded any countries and he has not totally fucked up our healthcare..so I guess he is doing slightly better than the last two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Health care costs are at record levels.  Trump has done everything he can to sabotage Obamacare to make it even more of a disaster than it already was.
> 
> I guess that is what he meant when he promised to deliver "such great health care at a tiny fraction of the cost...and it will be so easy!"
> 
> And now he's getting free health care on the taxpayers dime.  He is getting health care at a tiny fraction of the cost to himself.
Click to expand...

Nobody knew healthcare could be so complicated.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it sounds to me like Fred Trump would make a far shrewder president than Donald, even dead.
> 
> 
> 
> So, why is everyone complaining about Donald Trump?
> 
> 
> Is there anything in that article that alleges tax evasion in this millennium?
> 
> I am not interested in reading a goddamn word written by the New York Times if I can avoid it.
Click to expand...


Read it. Fuck.


----------



## LoneLaugher

g5000 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Precedents are a bitch when they come back to bitch slap you in our own face, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden can bear witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just about every Democrat and every Republican can.  It is time to purge them all and start from scratch.
> 
> This country is ripe for a new major party.
Click to expand...


We have a two party system. Which of the current two is your choice to be dissolved?


----------



## Hossfly

g5000 said:


> From the article:
> 
> _Under I.R.S. rules, selling shares worth $15.5 million to your son for $10,000 is tantamount to giving him a $15.49 million taxable gift. Fred Trump reported no such gift.
> 
> According to tax experts, the only circumstance that would not have required Fred Trump to report a gift was if Trump Palace had been effectively bankrupt when he unloaded his shares.
> 
> Yet Trump Palace was far from bankrupt.
> 
> Property records show that condo sales there were brisk in 1991. Trump Palace sold 57 condos for $52.5 million — 94 percent of the total asking price for those units.
> 
> Donald Trump himself proclaimed Trump Palace “the most financially secure condominium on the market today” in advertisements he placed in 1991 to rebut criticism from buyers who complained that his business travails could drag down Trump Palace, too. In December, 17 days before his father sold his shares, he placed an ad vouching for the wisdom of investing in Trump Palace: “Smart money says there has never been a better time.”_
> 
> _By failing to tell the I.R.S. about his $15.49 million gift to his son, Fred Trump evaded the 55 percent tax on gifts, saving about $8 million. At the same time, he declared to the I.R.S. that Trump Palace was almost a complete loss — that he had walked away from a $15.5 million investment with just $10,000 to show for it.
> 
> Federal tax law prohibits deducting any loss from the sale of property between members of the same family, because of the potential for abuse. Yet Fred Trump appears to have done exactly that, dodging roughly $5 million more in income taxes.
> 
> 
> _
> Tax EVASION. Not tax avoidance.


How is this relevant to Donald J. Trump?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The New York  Times is still at it.  They will never move back to the real world.


----------



## JLW

Interesting article.  Not a surprise.  Donald Trump has always been more carnival barker than successful businessman.  But for his father bailing him out, Trump would be a footnote in New York City real estate history.

Further, even with the money that Trump inherited  he still lost it and had to go to Russian oligarchs to bail him out.

The article makes clear that Trump's his father's son.  Not so much in the business acumen area,  as Fred Trump was truly self-made, but in terms of the fraud and deception he uses to evade taxes, disdain for the law,  and in terms of myth making that  both excel in.


----------



## skews13

Johnlaw said:


> Interesting article.  Not a surprise.  Donald Trump has always been more carnival barker than successful businessman.  But for his father bailing him out, Trump would be a footnote in New York City real estate history.
> 
> Further, even with the money that Trump inherited  he still lost it and had to go to Russian oligarchs to bail him out.
> 
> The article makes clear that Trump's his father's son.  Not so much in the business acumen area,  as Fred Trump was truly self-made, but in terms of the fraud and deception he uses to evade taxes, disdain for the law,  and in terms of myth making that  both excel in.



November is coming.


----------



## Crepitus

Oddball said:


> View attachment 219921


The United States of America does not currently have a legitimate president.


----------



## McRocket

_'A mammoth New York Times investigation found that Donald Trump had engaged in "dubious tax schemes during the 1990s, including instances of outright fraud, that greatly increased the fortune he received from his parents."

Why it matters: The report, which relies on confidential Fred Trump (his father) documents and tax returns, shows how Donald Trump built his fortune. Documents suggest that Trump's father provided his son with as much as $60.7 million in loans ($140 million if adjusted for inflation), in contrast to Trump's suggestion he only received $1 million.

Details from the story: "All told, The Times documented 295 distinct streams of revenue Fred Trump created over five decades to channel wealth to his son."
_

_"When Fred Trump died in June 1999 at the age of 93, the vast bulk of his empire was nowhere to be found in his estate — testament to the success of the tax strategies devised by the Trumps in the early 1990s."_
_The Times found that Trump received the equivalent of $413 million after questionable tax dealings with this father’s real estate empire during the 1990s._
_Helped by a variety of tax dodges, the Trumps paid $52.2 million, or about 5%._
_The IRS reportedly provided little pushback against the Trumps' tactics._
_Trump reportedly tried to change his father's will when he was sick to benefit himself._
_His father was “alarmed and angered, feared could result in his empire’s being used to bail out his son’s failing businesses.”_
_Among the juiciest lines: “By age 3, [Donald Trump] was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. In his 40s and 50s, he was receiving more than $5 million a year.”
_

_Fred Trump illegally purchased $3.5 million in casino chips at his son's casino in 1990, ultimately paying a $65,000 fine._
_The bottom line: Fred Trump's documents reveal he acted like the stereotype of a rich person, using every possible legal tax loophole (along with some that were less than legal) to pass his fortune to his children.

What's next: "The Tax Department is reviewing the allegations in the NYT article and is vigorously pursuing all appropriate avenues of investigation," a spokesman from New York State Department of Taxation and Finance told CNBC.'

Trump’s self-made claims challenged by father’s tax returns_


This is no secret (though the exact details are interesting). 
It's common knowledge that Trump's claims of only getting a $1 million loan from his father were TOTALLY ridiculous. But most of his Trumpbots buy whatever he tells them and many others are clueless about economics...so it worked (buy and large).


----------



## Sunni Man

He is still our president and doing a great job!!   ......


----------



## Crepitus

AzogtheDefiler said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither making the case that ne's a great prez, nor sniveling like a little bitch that he is the prez.
> 
> But the continued sniveling of snivelers like you does provide a certain entertainment value, in a certain Wile E. Coyote vein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had to listen and observe eight years of whining, screaming, teeth gnashing, temper tantrums, breath holding, and flying flecks of foam spewing from the mouths of Obama haters.  A level of hatred that is yet to be matched by Trump's opponents.
> 
> Even Trump the Birther got into the act.
> 
> Karma's a bitch.
> 
> As for this article, America deserves to know if their President is a crook and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't feel that way.
> 
> If you are white you are right.  No investigation.  Because Trump, under all that orange, is white.  You can tell from the white part around his eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hate me because I am white? Something I cannot control. That is the definition of racism.
Click to expand...

What makes you say that?


----------



## Crepitus

Flash said:


> The NYT has a record of making up stories.  A well documented record.
> 
> Fake new from TDS afflicted Moon Bats.


Please post the NYT record of making up stories.


----------



## fncceo

If I were a Democrat, I wouldn't be pulling on that thread.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

idb said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was old news.
Click to expand...



Actually, you're right.
It is old news.
Except it's in black and white now.
Before this investigative report, it was just suspected by me and millions of others because:
1. Trump wouldn't release his tax returns
2. Trump University was sued for $35,000,000 in a class action for FRAUD
3. Trump filed bankruptcy six times.
4.  That was enough for any rational, logical person to not vote for the con man.
.
.


----------



## JLW

What I also found very, very disturbing about Trump is that he tried to change his father's will by trickery and subterfuge when his father started showing signs of senility.

This is piece of shit territory.

Trump's father was so concerned that Donald would  liquidate his empire he removed Donald as executor and put all his children  as executors.  Furthermore, I found it interesting that Fred named his son Robert as power of attorney and not Donald.

I think he knew that Donald was irresponsible and needed to be restrained.  Even Fred came to the conclusion Donald was not to be trusted.


----------



## Crepitus

miketx said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the article.  It explores that question.
> 
> 
> 
> I have and since he was never charged with any crime he either did nothing illegal or there was not enough evidence to charge him with anything. So I will let everyone enjoy their latest nothing burger and I’m going to focus on what is relevant in the year 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have read the article, then you would know the answer.
> 
> You didn't read it.
> 
> This article may very well result in the IRS taking a deeper dive into the Trump empire's finances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No scum bag, we don't have to read the goddam lies! The article will result in nothing but scum like you posting more lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we see the willful blindness!
> 
> TA-DAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep repeating your  lies faggot, it's all you know how to do.
Click to expand...

You mean like all you know how to do is make childish, monotonous insults?


----------



## WaitingFor2020

LoneLaugher said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it sounds to me like Fred Trump would make a far shrewder president than Donald, even dead.
> 
> 
> 
> So, why is everyone complaining about Donald Trump?
> 
> 
> Is there anything in that article that alleges tax evasion in this millennium?
> 
> I am not interested in reading a goddamn word written by the New York Times if I can avoid it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read it. Fuck.
Click to expand...



NYT has been in print since 1851, Bootlicking Lee NoWorth. 
If you think they would print something that would jeopardize their entire institution, you're even more ignorant than I ever imagined. 
Go stick your fat head back in the sand and gag on it.
.
.
.


----------



## miketx

Crepitus said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have and since he was never charged with any crime he either did nothing illegal or there was not enough evidence to charge him with anything. So I will let everyone enjoy their latest nothing burger and I’m going to focus on what is relevant in the year 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have read the article, then you would know the answer.
> 
> You didn't read it.
> 
> This article may very well result in the IRS taking a deeper dive into the Trump empire's finances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No scum bag, we don't have to read the goddam lies! The article will result in nothing but scum like you posting more lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we see the willful blindness!
> 
> TA-DAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep repeating your  lies faggot, it's all you know how to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like all you know how to do is make childish, monotonous insults?
Click to expand...

Goebbels.


----------



## Issa

g5000 said:


> I've long had my doubts that Trump is a billionaire.  He sure as shit isn't worth what he claims to be worth.



He is broke and banks are keeping him afloat....if he was as rich as he is, he would flash his tax papers on daily basis.


----------



## Crepitus

miketx said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have read the article, then you would know the answer.
> 
> You didn't read it.
> 
> This article may very well result in the IRS taking a deeper dive into the Trump empire's finances.
> 
> 
> 
> No scum bag, we don't have to read the goddam lies! The article will result in nothing but scum like you posting more lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we see the willful blindness!
> 
> TA-DAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep repeating your  lies faggot, it's all you know how to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like all you know how to do is make childish, monotonous insults?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goebbels.
Click to expand...

Oh, so you actually know some of the names then.


----------



## Muhammed

g5000 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Precedents are a bitch when they come back to bitch slap you in our own face, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden can bear witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just about every Democrat and every Republican can.  It is time to purge them all and start from scratch.
> 
> This country is ripe for a new major party.
Click to expand...

Well, if all the people who voted for Bernie or donated to the DNC would grow some fucking balls and get in on the class action lawsuit against the DNC, perhaps they could bankrupt the DNC and the Democratic party could be dissolved.

You must admit, the Democratic party has done some very horrible things and is infamous for it's human rights abuses. If it was dissolved, parents wouldn't have to have that very difficult talk with their children.

The one where they start asking why such an evil institution is still allowed to exist and get half the votes. Then you have to explain to your child that a lot of the people who vote Democrat are just very ignorant and/or stupid. Not all of them are evil. But a lot of them are. You have to explain to them how the Democratic party has made most of the people in some neighborhoods so poor that they can't even afford their own home and have to live in building that they don't own. Then try to explain *why* the Democrats do that to people.

I have 5 adult children and I remember having that talk with them. It literally brought me to tears. Now I have a 4 year old. It would be awesome if I never have to explain to her why the Democratic party is still allowed to exist.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

miketx said:


> Is there anything in that article that alleges tax evasion in this millennium?



No, the article is pretty clear that on New Year's Eve 2000 Donald woke up and found Jesus at the foot of his bed.  His past tax evasions were of course forgiven, but then Donald got hungry.  Remembering that Jesus' body turns into bread Donald ate Jesus.  In that moment Donald _became_ Jesus, and we now worship Donald Christ forever and ever, amen.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

Crepitus said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NYT has a record of making up stories.  A well documented record.
> 
> Fake new from TDS afflicted Moon Bats.
> 
> 
> 
> Please post the NYT record of making up stories.
Click to expand...


He can't.  He thought about posting a series of miscellaneous retractions they've made over the years, but then he realized he can't trust the NYT, so he had to conclude the retractions were in error and the paper is basically inerrant.  Then he got confused and had to take a nap.


----------



## Muhammed

g5000 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you incapable of comprehending the difference between tax evasion and tax avoidance, jackass?
> 
> Are you just too drunk on that grape kool-aid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you incapable of reading an article which details tax evasion?  Is it because the article is longer than a tweet and would overload your alleged mind?
Click to expand...

Why are you dodging the question?


----------



## KissMy

Trump stole over $300,000,000 or hard working tax payer money & Repubtards Love Him!!!


----------



## Wyatt earp

deanrd said:


> Trump committed 'outright fraud' in 'dubious tax schemes,' according to a big, new NYT investigation
> 
> Let's hope Trump sues.
> 
> He would have to release his tax returns.
> 
> No statute of limitations for tax fraud and evasion when it comes to the federal government.




And for the millionth time what the fuck does the IRS do besides target political groups? 

.


----------



## Muhammed

g5000 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain why shitty.
> 
> This ought to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well not sh!tty for billionaires, they got tax cuts.
> 
> And you aren't a billionaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to me that you should be looking for a fucking job instead of trolling USMB if you haven't benefited financially from Trump's policies.
> 
> Who are you leeching off of? A boyfriend? Your parents? The taxpayers? All of the above?
> 
> Is that why you thought that only billionaires benefit from Trump tax reform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true neo-Keynesian.
> 
> Selling a tax bill that adds $1.5 trillion to the debt as an economic stimulus.
> 
> You sound just like a Democrat who doesn't give a shit that our kids are going to have to foot the bill.
Click to expand...

Who the fuck do you think is going to inherit all that money that I'm saving?


----------



## Wyatt earp

deanrd said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They who? Madcow and another ill fated tax scoop? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Telling you not to be ridiculous is like telling a coyote not to eat carrion.  It's just wasted breath.
Click to expand...



So did the times break the law with confidential tax returns?


From the link



*Fred Trump, the newspaper reported, citing a "vast trove of confidential tax returns and financial records.*


----------



## MarathonMike

More shit from the Left about Donald Trump that doesn't matter. *yawn*


----------



## LoneLaugher

WaitingFor2020 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it sounds to me like Fred Trump would make a far shrewder president than Donald, even dead.
> 
> 
> 
> So, why is everyone complaining about Donald Trump?
> 
> 
> Is there anything in that article that alleges tax evasion in this millennium?
> 
> I am not interested in reading a goddamn word written by the New York Times if I can avoid it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read it. Fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NYT has been in print since 1851, Bootlicking Lee NoWorth.
> If you think they would print something that would jeopardize their entire institution, you're even more ignorant than I ever imagined.
> Go stick your fat head back in the sand and gag on it.
> .
> .
> .
Click to expand...


You talkin’ to me?


----------



## gipper

LoneLaugher said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it sounds to me like Fred Trump would make a far shrewder president than Donald, even dead.
> 
> 
> 
> So, why is everyone complaining about Donald Trump?
> 
> 
> Is there anything in that article that alleges tax evasion in this millennium?
> 
> I am not interested in reading a goddamn word written by the New York Times if I can avoid it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read it. Fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NYT has been in print since 1851, Bootlicking Lee NoWorth.
> If you think they would print something that would jeopardize their entire institution, you're even more ignorant than I ever imagined.
> Go stick your fat head back in the sand and gag on it.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talkin’ to me?
Click to expand...

No. We know you are a waste of space.


----------



## Obama2020

Oddball said:


>


The NRA should supply Trump with an AR 15 with a bump stock so he can shoot a few democrats on fifth avenue.
You'd be cheering, right ?


----------



## LoneLaugher

gipper said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it sounds to me like Fred Trump would make a far shrewder president than Donald, even dead.
> 
> 
> 
> So, why is everyone complaining about Donald Trump?
> 
> 
> Is there anything in that article that alleges tax evasion in this millennium?
> 
> I am not interested in reading a goddamn word written by the New York Times if I can avoid it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read it. Fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NYT has been in print since 1851, Bootlicking Lee NoWorth.
> If you think they would print something that would jeopardize their entire institution, you're even more ignorant than I ever imagined.
> Go stick your fat head back in the sand and gag on it.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talkin’ to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We know you are a waste of space.
Click to expand...


Said the anti government guy who thinks Trump is doing a good job.


----------



## bodecea

Hossfly said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many of the 535 Congress Critters became multi-millionaires while in office. Start by questioning The K Street Clique.
Click to expand...

Look!   Over there!   Something NOT trump!


----------



## McRocket




----------



## Flash

Crepitus said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NYT has a record of making up stories.  A well documented record.
> 
> Fake new from TDS afflicted Moon Bats.
> 
> 
> 
> Please post the NYT record of making up stories.
Click to expand...


Here are just a few.  There are many more but I am not going to bother posting more.  If you are one of these stupid Moon Bats that thinks the NYT is accurate then you can't be educated with facts and I would be wasting my time.

Media Double Down After New York Times Gets Busted On Fake News

* Media Double Down After New York Times Gets Busted Peddling Fake News *
There may have been a real White House briefing with real White House officials, but The New York Times couldn't be trusted to accurately summarize what the White House official said. And it wasn't on a minor point.

More Fake News From the New York Times (UPDATED)

*More Fake News From the New York Times (UPDATED)*

Scandal of Record
*Scandal of Record*


----------



## jillian

Stormy Daniels said:


> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father


Everyone in NY knew Donald got his money from his daddy and kept running through it. Daddy kept bailing him out. And he still kept going bankrupt — until he started “doing business” with Russia. 

Oops


----------



## rightwinger

Johnlaw said:


> What I also found very, very disturbing about Trump is that he tried to change his father's will by trickery and subterfuge when his father started showing signs of senility.
> 
> This is piece of shit territory.
> 
> Trump's father was so concerned that Donald would  liquidate his empire he removed Donald as executor and put all his children  as executors.  Furthermore, I found it interesting that Fred named his son Robert as power of attorney and not Donald.
> 
> I think he knew that Donald was irresponsible and needed to be restrained.  Even Fred came to the conclusion Donald was not to be trusted.


Fred sent Donnie to military school
He knew what slime his son was


----------



## Obama2020

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> .
Click to expand...


The thing that really blows my mind is why Donald Trump would expose his empire to this kind of scrutiny by becoming president of the USA and attract unwanted attention to his family's finances.
Some have boiled it down to extreme over-the-top jaw-dropping narcissism and a false feeling of invincibility from not being caught in the act after decades of evasion.
If the NYT has its story backed up and documented properly, becoming president ultimately amounts to potential financial suicide for Trump and family.

This is how 500 million$ of shit finally hits the fan.  Spectacular (to say the least)


----------



## rightwinger

So...

Not only did Crooked Donnie have his wealth handed to him, but he cheated the American public out of hundreds of millions in tax revenue


----------



## idb

rightwinger said:


> So...
> 
> Not only did Crooked Donnie have his wealth handed to him, but he cheated the American public out of hundreds of millions in tax revenue


That makes him smart.


----------



## Obama2020

idb said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> Not only did Crooked Donnie have his wealth handed to him, but he cheated the American public out of hundreds of millions in tax revenue
> 
> 
> 
> That makes him smart.
Click to expand...


Not sure soya farmers (under Chinese tariffs) will appreciate finding out they voted for a tax cheat.


----------



## idb

Obama2020 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> Not only did Crooked Donnie have his wealth handed to him, but he cheated the American public out of hundreds of millions in tax revenue
> 
> 
> 
> That makes him smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure soya farmers (under Chinese tariffs) will appreciate finding out they voted for a tax cheat.
Click to expand...

He quite clearly told them he was a tax cheat before the election.

On 26 September 2016, presidential candidates Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump faced off for the first of three presidential debates at Hofstra University in New York.
CLINTON:...Or maybe he doesn’t want the American people, all of you watching tonight, to know that he’s paid nothing in federal taxes, because the only years that anybody’s ever seen were a couple of years when he had to turn them over to state authorities when he was trying to get a casino license, and they showed he didn’t pay any federal income tax.

TRUMP: That makes me smart.


----------



## bripat9643

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
Click to expand...

How would the NYT know anything about Trump's taxes when he has never released them to the public?


----------



## Obama2020

idb said:


> He quite clearly told them he was a tax cheat before the election.
> On 26 September 2016, presidential candidates Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump faced off for the first of three presidential debates at Hofstra University in New York.
> CLINTON:...Or maybe he doesn’t want the American people, all of you watching tonight, to know that he’s paid nothing in federal taxes, because the only years that anybody’s ever seen were a couple of years when he had to turn them over to state authorities when he was trying to get a casino license, and they showed he didn’t pay any federal income tax.
> *TRUMP: That makes me smart.*



The IRS might have another opinion after that article 
... and Trump might also end up with a double-whammy when Mueller reveals his corporate investments and loans based in Russia.

Holy bananas... what a friggin mess.


----------



## rightwinger

Obama2020 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> He quite clearly told them he was a tax cheat before the election.
> On 26 September 2016, presidential candidates Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump faced off for the first of three presidential debates at Hofstra University in New York.
> CLINTON:...Or maybe he doesn’t want the American people, all of you watching tonight, to know that he’s paid nothing in federal taxes, because the only years that anybody’s ever seen were a couple of years when he had to turn them over to state authorities when he was trying to get a casino license, and they showed he didn’t pay any federal income tax.
> *TRUMP: That makes me smart.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IRS might have another opinion after that article
> ... and Trump might also end up with a double-whammy when Mueller reveals his corporate investments and loans based in Russia.
> 
> Holy bananas... what a friggin mess.
Click to expand...

Trump base to explain his Russian money laundering


----------



## Stormy Daniels

bripat9643 said:


> How would the NYT know anything about Trump's taxes when he has never released them to the public?



That question can be answered very easily, but it requires knowing how to perform a rare magic trick known as "click the link."


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

rightwinger said:


> So...
> 
> Not only did Crooked Donnie have his wealth handed to him, but he cheated the American public out of hundreds of millions in tax revenue




I try to minimize my taxes in every way possible and love cash deals.

Go have another hissy fit.


----------



## Faun

rightwinger said:


> So...
> 
> Not only did Crooked Donnie have his wealth handed to him, but he cheated the American public out of hundreds of millions in tax revenue


He could shoot his accountant and not lose any support.


----------



## MarathonMike

Unicorns might fart candy canes, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## deanrd

Republicans love people who loot this country.

The GOP base thinks that is so cool.


----------



## Obama2020

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> Not only did Crooked Donnie have his wealth handed to him, but he cheated the American public out of hundreds of millions in tax revenue
> 
> 
> 
> I try to minimize my taxes in every way possible and love cash deals.
> Go have another hissy fit.
Click to expand...


LMAO... you probably still believes that Trump only received 1 million $ from his father as a loan


----------



## rightwinger

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> Not only did Crooked Donnie have his wealth handed to him, but he cheated the American public out of hundreds of millions in tax revenue
> 
> 
> 
> He could shoot his accountant and not lose any support.
Click to expand...

Nobody cares about accountants


----------



## LoneLaugher

bripat9643 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would the NYT know anything about Trump's taxes when he has never released them to the public?
Click to expand...


Moron.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Obama2020 said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> Not only did Crooked Donnie have his wealth handed to him, but he cheated the American public out of hundreds of millions in tax revenue
> 
> 
> 
> I try to minimize my taxes in every way possible and love cash deals.
> Go have another hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO... you probably still believes that Trump only received 1 million $ from his father as a loan
Click to expand...



And you know this how cupcake?


----------



## Aldo Raine

gipper said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might turn out to be a shitty president like the last two, but as of right now he ain’t so bad.
Click to expand...



  No he is down right the shittiest!


----------



## Stormy Daniels

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> Not only did Crooked Donnie have his wealth handed to him, but he cheated the American public out of hundreds of millions in tax revenue
> 
> 
> 
> He could shoot his accountant and not lose any support.
Click to expand...


I think you meant _deductions_.  He wouldn't lose any deductions.


----------



## bripat9643

Stormy Daniels said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would the NYT know anything about Trump's taxes when he has never released them to the public?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That question can be answered very easily, but it requires knowing how to perform a rare magic trick known as "click the link."
Click to expand...

In other words, you can't explain it.

Who do you think you're fooling?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Stormy Daniels said:


> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father




You can tell when the Nazicrat fucks know they failed to lynch Kavanaugh; the New York Demagoguery prints slander and libel against the President to distract the subhuman cockroaches known as democrats....


----------



## Obama2020

Uncensored2008 said:


> You can tell when the Nazicrat fucks know they failed to lynch Kavanaugh; the New York Demagoguery prints slander and libel against the President to distract the subhuman cockroaches known as democrats....



With talk like that, you're in hardcore need of a serious mid-term whoopin'

_'Michelle approves this message'_


----------



## Stormy Daniels

Uncensored2008 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell when the Nazicrat fucks know they failed to lynch Kavanaugh; the New York Demagoguery prints slander and libel against the President to distract the subhuman cockroaches known as democrats....
Click to expand...


So if I understand this correctly, Donald and his father engaged in life long tax evasion schemes and created a gigantic myth of Donald being a great businessman.......all because the Oracle at Delphi predicted that Democrats would one day be mean to Brett Kavanaugh.


----------



## idb

Stormy Daniels said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell when the Nazicrat fucks know they failed to lynch Kavanaugh; the New York Demagoguery prints slander and libel against the President to distract the subhuman cockroaches known as democrats....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if I understand this correctly, Donald and his father engaged in life long tax evasion schemes and created a gigantic myth off Donald being a great businessman.......all because the Oracle at Delphi predicted that Democrats would one day be mean to Brett Kavanaugh.
Click to expand...

That's how I understood his well-reasoned and fully-formed thought as well.


----------



## Coyote

miketx said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when they don't find anything liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?  I told you guys the willfully blind pseudocons won't read the article.
> 
> TA-DAAAAAAA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I'm nope reading anything the proven liars at the nyt writes. Why would I? They are proven liars like you are.  Feel free to keep sucking on their news feed though, gayputin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TA-DAAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you traitors do is *lie cheat and steal*. One day, God willing, you will get what you deserve along with the rest of the lib scum.
Click to expand...



That seems to be what Trump is doing.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Obama2020 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell when the Nazicrat fucks know they failed to lynch Kavanaugh; the New York Demagoguery prints slander and libel against the President to distract the subhuman cockroaches known as democrats....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With talk like that, you're in hardcore need of a serious mid-term whoopin'
> 
> _'Michelle approves this message'_
Click to expand...


Well, good luck with that Nazi. 

You evil piles of shit awoke a sleeping giant. You made it clear that if you subhuman cockroaches gain power, equal protection under the law, the rights of the accused, and the presumption of innocence are all gone. 

Never again Nazi - America is motivated to keep you filthy fucks out of power.


----------



## toobfreak

Stormy Daniels said:


> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.



Before you jump the gun, keep in mind that Trump hasn't done anything that your government doesn't do ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

toobfreak said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you jump the gun, keep in mind that Trump hasn't done anything that your government doesn't do ALL THE TIME.
Click to expand...


The government fails to pay its taxes?


----------



## Obama2020

Uncensored2008 said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell when the Nazicrat fucks know they failed to lynch Kavanaugh; the New York Demagoguery prints slander and libel against the President to distract the subhuman cockroaches known as democrats....
> 
> 
> 
> With talk like that, you're in hardcore need of a serious mid-term whoopin'
> _'Michelle approves this message'_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, good luck with that Nazi.
> You evil piles of shit awoke a sleeping giant. You made it clear that if you subhuman cockroaches gain power, equal protection under the law, the rights of the accused, and the presumption of innocence are all gone.
> *Never again Nazi - America is motivated to keep you filthy fucks out of power.*
Click to expand...


America? The FBI and Mueller (and the press) get the info... the house and senate follow with impeachment proceedings using the info.

It's called 'checks and balance' when 'Merican voters make a mistake and elect a lying demagogic treasonous adulterous narcissistic pussy-grabbing tax cheat (add your attribute here)..


----------



## Kat

Democrats love people that loot this country. 

The Dems think that is so cool.


----------



## Kat

^^^^^^^See how asinine that is? Anyone can say it about anyone.


----------



## Crepitus

Flash said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NYT has a record of making up stories.  A well documented record.
> 
> Fake new from TDS afflicted Moon Bats.
> 
> 
> 
> Please post the NYT record of making up stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are just a few.  There are many more but I am not going to bother posting more.  If you are one of these stupid Moon Bats that thinks the NYT is accurate then you can't be educated with facts and I would be wasting my time.
> 
> Media Double Down After New York Times Gets Busted On Fake News
> 
> * Media Double Down After New York Times Gets Busted Peddling Fake News *
> There may have been a real White House briefing with real White House officials, but The New York Times couldn't be trusted to accurately summarize what the White House official said. And it wasn't on a minor point.
> 
> More Fake News From the New York Times (UPDATED)
> 
> *More Fake News From the New York Times (UPDATED)*
> 
> Scandal of Record
> *Scandal of Record*
Click to expand...

Yeah... Nope.  Gonna hafta come up with something real, not manufactured crap targeted at low IQ conservitards.


----------



## Mike473

WaitingFor2020 said:


> This article certainly explains why Trump seems so damn stupid.
> And also explains his neurotic need to be admired and respected
> And his incredibly thin skin when criticized.
> He's NOT a self-made man, it was all his father's doing.
> .
> .
> ..



Stupid enough to crush the Clinton & Bush dynasties in a matter of months.


----------



## Mike473

Here is the question that will likely not be asked. How many times over the course of the decades has the IRS audited the Trump organization? Rush Limbaugh was audited (if I remember) 15 straight years at one point. I wonder if those audit results remain in the IRS, or if they were destroyed after a certain amount of time.

If the IRS audited you and didn't find any issues, would you offer to pay more anyway? I am sure the libs will say they do so all the time.


----------



## Dana7360

g5000 said:


> From the article:
> 
> _Under I.R.S. rules, selling shares worth $15.5 million to your son for $10,000 is tantamount to giving him a $15.49 million taxable gift. Fred Trump reported no such gift.
> 
> According to tax experts, the only circumstance that would not have required Fred Trump to report a gift was if Trump Palace had been effectively bankrupt when he unloaded his shares.
> 
> Yet Trump Palace was far from bankrupt.
> 
> Property records show that condo sales there were brisk in 1991. Trump Palace sold 57 condos for $52.5 million — 94 percent of the total asking price for those units.
> 
> Donald Trump himself proclaimed Trump Palace “the most financially secure condominium on the market today” in advertisements he placed in 1991 to rebut criticism from buyers who complained that his business travails could drag down Trump Palace, too. In December, 17 days before his father sold his shares, he placed an ad vouching for the wisdom of investing in Trump Palace: “Smart money says there has never been a better time.”_
> 
> _By failing to tell the I.R.S. about his $15.49 million gift to his son, Fred Trump evaded the 55 percent tax on gifts, saving about $8 million. At the same time, he declared to the I.R.S. that Trump Palace was almost a complete loss — that he had walked away from a $15.5 million investment with just $10,000 to show for it.
> 
> Federal tax law prohibits deducting any loss from the sale of property between members of the same family, because of the potential for abuse. Yet Fred Trump appears to have done exactly that, dodging roughly $5 million more in income taxes.
> 
> 
> _
> Tax EVASION. Not tax avoidance.




It was reported on MSNBC this evening that the state of New York is going to investigate his state income tax returns because of this NY Times report.

So, trump isn't just facing possible federal tax problems, he's also facing possible state tax problems too.

It couldn't happen to a more deserving guy.


----------



## bripat9643

Dana7360 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the article:
> 
> _Under I.R.S. rules, selling shares worth $15.5 million to your son for $10,000 is tantamount to giving him a $15.49 million taxable gift. Fred Trump reported no such gift.
> 
> According to tax experts, the only circumstance that would not have required Fred Trump to report a gift was if Trump Palace had been effectively bankrupt when he unloaded his shares.
> 
> Yet Trump Palace was far from bankrupt.
> 
> Property records show that condo sales there were brisk in 1991. Trump Palace sold 57 condos for $52.5 million — 94 percent of the total asking price for those units.
> 
> Donald Trump himself proclaimed Trump Palace “the most financially secure condominium on the market today” in advertisements he placed in 1991 to rebut criticism from buyers who complained that his business travails could drag down Trump Palace, too. In December, 17 days before his father sold his shares, he placed an ad vouching for the wisdom of investing in Trump Palace: “Smart money says there has never been a better time.”_
> 
> _By failing to tell the I.R.S. about his $15.49 million gift to his son, Fred Trump evaded the 55 percent tax on gifts, saving about $8 million. At the same time, he declared to the I.R.S. that Trump Palace was almost a complete loss — that he had walked away from a $15.5 million investment with just $10,000 to show for it.
> 
> Federal tax law prohibits deducting any loss from the sale of property between members of the same family, because of the potential for abuse. Yet Fred Trump appears to have done exactly that, dodging roughly $5 million more in income taxes.
> 
> 
> _
> Tax EVASION. Not tax avoidance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported on MSNBC this evening that the state of New York is going to investigate his state income tax returns because of this NY Times report.
> 
> So, trump isn't just facing possible federal tax problems, he's also facing possible state tax problems too.
> 
> It couldn't happen to a more deserving guy.
Click to expand...

The State of New York has done that every year since he moved away.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Mike473 said:


> Here is the question that will likely not be asked. How many times over the course of the decades has the IRS audited the Trump organization? Rush Limbaugh was audited (if I remember) 15 straight years at one point. I wonder if those audit results remain in the IRS, or if they were destroyed after a certain amount of time.
> 
> If the IRS audited you and didn't find any issues, would you offer to pay more anyway? I am sure the libs will say they do so all the time.




I have been asking that question to the big government liberals for months now..


What the fuck does the IRS do????.?



.


----------



## Julie1717

WillowTree said:


> Libtards never rest!



"CAN I GET AN AMEN?!!!!"

]


"AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## jon_berzerk

what the hell ever happened to the Russian collusion thing 

wasnt this already an issue once before 

--LOL

time to get a new stick 

--LOL

LOL@ULOSERS 

not going to get a blue wave with this sort of crapola just sayin


----------



## The Purge

Tax returns filed by one of the biggest accounting firms in NYC...funny, Trump didn't  do a thing but sign his name.  .perhaps the IRS should be investigated if after 20 years something was wrong!


----------



## Wyatt earp

jon_berzerk said:


> what the hell ever happened to the Russian collusion thing
> 
> wasnt this already an issue once before
> 
> --LOL
> 
> time to get a new stick
> 
> --LOL
> 
> LOL@ULOSERS
> 
> not going to get a blue wave with this sort of crapola just sayin




That's what I like to know, for some reason liberals are talking about how beer is causing climate change and now crying that Trump recieved amillion dollars when he was 8 years old .


----------



## The Purge

Tax returns filed by one of the biggest accounting firms in NYC...funny, Trump didn't do a thing but sign his name. .perhaps the IRS should be investigated if after 20 years something was wrong!


----------



## bripat9643

The Purge said:


> Tax returns filed by one of the biggest accounting firms in NYC...funny, Trump didn't do a thing but sign his name. .perhaps the IRS should be investigated if after 20 years something was wrong!


That still doesn't explain how the NYT got access to Trump's tax returns.  If it has no such access, then its story is complete bullshit.


----------



## jon_berzerk

bear513 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell ever happened to the Russian collusion thing
> 
> wasnt this already an issue once before
> 
> --LOL
> 
> time to get a new stick
> 
> --LOL
> 
> LOL@ULOSERS
> 
> not going to get a blue wave with this sort of crapola just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I like to know, for some reason liberals are talking about how beer is causing climate change and now crying that Trump recieved amillion dollars when he was 8 years old .
Click to expand...



this is what the democrat party has been reduced too 

the sad part is that they will continue to roll down hill 

look at these local Trump rallies 

60 -90 thousand people showing up 

normal folks are so fed up with these corrupt leftists


----------



## Mike473

I guess we know how the FBI Kavanaugh report is gonna go. This was rolled out right on time for tomorrow


----------



## The Purge

bripat9643 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tax returns filed by one of the biggest accounting firms in NYC...funny, Trump didn't do a thing but sign his name. .perhaps the IRS should be investigated if after 20 years something was wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> That still doesn't explain how the NYT got access to Trump's tax returns.  If it has no such access, then its story is complete bullshit.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a FEDERAL INVESTIGATION of the NYT is in order, perhaps even an IRS audit, a la Obama!


----------



## Windparadox

`
*NY state reviewing NYT's tax fraud allegations on Trump* - It should be investigated.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Windparadox said:


> *NY state reviewing NYT's tax fraud allegations on Trump* - It should be investigated.


In was an investigative piece, "14,000 words" [equivalent of 40 newspaper pages], the summation that I heard was that it was discovered that trumps parents were very wealthy and he benefited from it, can't imagine how something like that was legal.

They even found out that trump outwitted the IRS when he was 3 years old...lol

yeah, so investigate some more, its good therapy for some, keeps folks busy while the apple art gets flipped.


----------



## there4eyeM

Trump said he would release his tax returns.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

there4eyeM said:


> Trump said he would release his tax returns.


so


----------



## gipper

Aldo Raine said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might turn out to be a shitty president like the last two, but as of right now he ain’t so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No he is down right the shittiest!
Click to expand...

I suppose that’s true in the minds of some but entirely illogical, as we have had some really bad presidents who caused the deaths of many thousands.


----------



## Aldo Raine

gipper said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might turn out to be a shitty president like the last two, but as of right now he ain’t so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No he is down right the shittiest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that’s true in the minds of some but entirely illogical, as we have had some really bad presidents who caused the deaths of many thousands.
Click to expand...



  He is doing no better, he promised to get us out of Afghanistan and Iraq.  We are still there, another broken promise.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Aldo Raine said:


> He is doing no better, he promised to get us out of Afghanistan and Iraq. We are still there, another broken promise.


Not to defend Trump,  but didn't Obama get the Nobel Peace Prize (before he took office) for getting us out of Iraq and Afghanistan? 

Why the fuck were we still there?

.


----------



## Golfing Gator

bear513 said:


> Mike473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the question that will likely not be asked. How many times over the course of the decades has the IRS audited the Trump organization? Rush Limbaugh was audited (if I remember) 15 straight years at one point. I wonder if those audit results remain in the IRS, or if they were destroyed after a certain amount of time.
> 
> If the IRS audited you and didn't find any issues, would you offer to pay more anyway? I am sure the libs will say they do so all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asking that question to the big government liberals for months now..
> 
> 
> What the fuck does the IRS do????.?
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Collect taxes.


----------



## Camp

Trump was trained since his childhood to be a dishonest liar, thief, and fraud.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Hossfly said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many of the 535 Congress Critters became multi-millionaires while in office. Start by questioning The K Street Clique.
Click to expand...


It would be more interesting if you commented on the actual topic rather than whaddabout.


----------



## rightwinger

Like all things Trump, his ability to make make money is a lie

Daddy provided hundreds of millions of dollars, loans, credit and contacts


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Trump was trained since his childhood to be a dishonest liar, thief, and fraud.


Hasn’t changed

Forbes just downgraded his wealth to $3 billion
Trump bragged about being worth over $10 billion


----------



## easyt65

New York Times....'Nuff Said.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

Mike473 said:


> Here is the question that will likely not be asked. How many times over the course of the decades has the IRS audited the Trump organization? Rush Limbaugh was audited (if I remember) 15 straight years at one point. I wonder if those audit results remain in the IRS, or if they were destroyed after a certain amount of time.
> 
> If the IRS audited you and didn't find any issues, would you offer to pay more anyway? I am sure the libs will say they do so all the time.



Let's put this argument to bed now.  An IRS audit looks one person's federal return for the year and a few years prior, checks your math, and makes sure you used the correct forms.  It's not really that surprising that they didn't ever uncover any of this.  The Times investigation has taken a comprehensive look across most of Donald's life for these patterns and schemes that were carried out across multiple years between Fred Trump, Donald, and Donald's siblings, with the aid of layers of shell companies, and appears to have been done with the assistance of information that would not have been made available to the IRS.

Just because nobody caught you breaking the law does not change the fact that you were breaking the law.


----------



## Seawytch

And Mueller has Trump's accountant...


----------



## edward37

President Trump has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire. But after spending a year studying tens of thousands of pages of confidential records, our New York Times colleagues uncovered new details about the president’s financial history that contradict that narrative. Here’s what they found.

On today’s episode:


David Barstow, an investigative reporter for The New York Times.


Susanne Craig, who covers politics, money and government for The Times.


Russ Buettner, an investigative reporter for The Times focused on the New York City region.

a Times investigation found that Mr. Trump received today’s equivalent of at least $413 million from his father’s enterprises — much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.


Fred Trump created multiple revenue streams for his children.

An 8-year-old millionaire. Unorthodox tax maneuvers. Family reckonings. Here are the key takeaways from the investigation.
_Tune in, and tell us what you think. Email us at__thedaily@nytimes.com_
 Perhaps this might stay in politics?  ,,where people can see  the no show taxes president and how he's scammed America


----------



## rightwinger

easyt65 said:


> New York Times....'Nuff Said.


New York Times once again proved why they are the best in the business 
100,000 pages of documentation thoroughly supporting their conclusions

Need proof?
Trump sues anyone who displeases him

Let’s see him sue the NYT for defamation


----------



## Snouter

Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!


----------



## edward37

Snouter said:


> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!


front page of the greatest paper in America


----------



## Aldo Raine

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is doing no better, he promised to get us out of Afghanistan and Iraq. We are still there, another broken promise.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to defend Trump,  but didn't Obama get the Nobel Peace Prize (before he took office) for getting us out of Iraq and Afghanistan?
> 
> Why the fuck were we still there?
> 
> .
Click to expand...



  You will not here me defend Obama on this front ever.  In my mind he is almost as bad as W.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

edward37 said:


> President Trump has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire. But after spending a year studying tens of thousands of pages of confidential records, our New York Times colleagues uncovered new details about the president’s financial history that contradict that narrative. Here’s what they found.
> 
> On today’s episode:
> 
> 
> David Barstow, an investigative reporter for The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Susanne Craig, who covers politics, money and government for The Times.
> 
> 
> Russ Buettner, an investigative reporter for The Times focused on the New York City region.
> a Times investigation found that Mr. Trump received today’s equivalent of at least $413 million from his father’s enterprises — much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.
> 
> 
> Fred Trump created multiple revenue streams for his children.
> 
> An 8-year-old millionaire. Unorthodox tax maneuvers. Family reckonings. Here are the key takeaways from the investigation.
> _Tune in, and tell us what you think. Email us at__thedaily@nytimes.com_
> Perhaps this might stay in politics?  ,,where people can see  the no show taxes president and how he's scammed America



*much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.*

If only those tax forms had been submitted to the IRS.....wait, they were?

*Unorthodox tax maneuvers.*

Tax maneuvers which the IRS examined. And apparently accepted.


----------



## The Breeze

I find it interesting that you don't find the timing of these "revelations" suspect.


----------



## edward37

The Breeze said:


> I find it interesting that you don't find the timing of these "revelations" suspect.


Good timing ?  Nothing wrong with that


----------



## dave p

This needs to be in current events. It isn't politics.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

edward37 said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> front page of the greatest paper in America
Click to expand...

Makes it suspect imo. Not to say it isn't a legit story but this is the New York Slimes we're talking about.


----------



## edward37

dave p said:


> This needs to be in current events. It isn't politics.


No not political  when a sitting president is accused of lying and cheating ??  I'm sure you'll find a mod to agree with you


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

edward37 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> This needs to be in current events. It isn't politics.
> 
> 
> 
> No not political  when a sitting president is accused of lying and cheating ??  I'm sure you'll find a mod to agree with you
Click to expand...


*No not political when a sitting president is accused of lying and cheating ??*

I thought this was about his father's tax returns?


----------



## Claudette

edward37 said:


> President Trump has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire. But after spending a year studying tens of thousands of pages of confidential records, our New York Times colleagues uncovered new details about the president’s financial history that contradict that narrative. Here’s what they found.
> 
> On today’s episode:
> 
> 
> David Barstow, an investigative reporter for The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Susanne Craig, who covers politics, money and government for The Times.
> 
> 
> Russ Buettner, an investigative reporter for The Times focused on the New York City region.
> a Times investigation found that Mr. Trump received today’s equivalent of at least $413 million from his father’s enterprises — much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.
> 
> 
> Fred Trump created multiple revenue streams for his children.
> 
> An 8-year-old millionaire. Unorthodox tax maneuvers. Family reckonings. Here are the key takeaways from the investigation.
> _Tune in, and tell us what you think. Email us at__thedaily@nytimes.com_
> Perhaps this might stay in politics?  ,,where people can see  the no show taxes president and how he's scammed America



OMG LMAO

Trump pays more in taxes than you and anyone in your family ever will.

You sure are a jackass.


----------



## Duckalert

Snouter said:


> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!


I doubt Fox wants it.


----------



## edward37

Grampa Murked U said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> front page of the greatest paper in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes it suspect imo. Not so say it isn't a legit story but this is the New York Slimes we're talking about.
Click to expand...

just because you don't like what it says doesn't mean it's not truthful,,,,,anything anti repub   are lies according to you and your ilk here


----------



## Duckalert

Claudette said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire. But after spending a year studying tens of thousands of pages of confidential records, our New York Times colleagues uncovered new details about the president’s financial history that contradict that narrative. Here’s what they found.
> 
> On today’s episode:
> 
> 
> David Barstow, an investigative reporter for The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Susanne Craig, who covers politics, money and government for The Times.
> 
> 
> Russ Buettner, an investigative reporter for The Times focused on the New York City region.
> a Times investigation found that Mr. Trump received today’s equivalent of at least $413 million from his father’s enterprises — much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.
> 
> 
> Fred Trump created multiple revenue streams for his children.
> 
> An 8-year-old millionaire. Unorthodox tax maneuvers. Family reckonings. Here are the key takeaways from the investigation.
> _Tune in, and tell us what you think. Email us at__thedaily@nytimes.com_
> Perhaps this might stay in politics?  ,,where people can see  the no show taxes president and how he's scammed America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG LMAO
> 
> Trump pays more in taxes than you and anyone in your family ever will.
> 
> You sure are a jackass.
Click to expand...

He should since he's a billionare.


----------



## DrLove

edward37 said:


> President Trump has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire. But after spending a year studying tens of thousands of pages of confidential records, our New York Times colleagues uncovered new details about the president’s financial history that contradict that narrative. Here’s what they found.
> 
> On today’s episode:
> 
> 
> David Barstow, an investigative reporter for The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Susanne Craig, who covers politics, money and government for The Times.
> 
> 
> Russ Buettner, an investigative reporter for The Times focused on the New York City region.
> a Times investigation found that Mr. Trump received today’s equivalent of at least $413 million from his father’s enterprises — much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.
> 
> 
> Fred Trump created multiple revenue streams for his children.
> 
> An 8-year-old millionaire. Unorthodox tax maneuvers. Family reckonings. Here are the key takeaways from the investigation.
> _Tune in, and tell us what you think. Email us at__thedaily@nytimes.com_
> Perhaps this might stay in politics?  ,,where people can see  the no show taxes president and how he's scammed America



This was certainly predictable wasn't it? Trump stole hundreds of millions of dollars from this country and we elected him president. 
We need ten years of tax returns from the entitled little Orange Boy and we need them NOW.


----------



## JLW

Edward, Trump could be found to have attempted to fuck over his siblings and screw his father while he was suffering from senility and they would still support him.

Oh Wait... that is exactly what Trump has done and his minions don't care.  It is a cult like attraction.  Nothing short of spiked koolaid shall Trump and his minions part.


----------



## dave p

edward37 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> This needs to be in current events. It isn't politics.
> 
> 
> 
> No not political  when a sitting president is accused of lying and cheating ??  I'm sure you'll find a mod to agree with you
Click to expand...

It isn't politics.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

edward37 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> front page of the greatest paper in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes it suspect imo. Not so say it isn't a legit story but this is the New York Slimes we're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just because you don't like what it says doesn't mean it's not truthful,,,,,anything anti repub   are lies according to you and your ilk here
Click to expand...

I didn't say it was a lie. I said the source isn't trustworthy. I don't know the truth and neither do you.

Learn to read.


----------



## Redfish

edward37 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> front page of the greatest paper in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes it suspect imo. Not so say it isn't a legit story but this is the New York Slimes we're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just because you don't like what it says doesn't mean it's not truthful,,,,,anything anti repub   are lies according to you and your ilk here
Click to expand...



so what you are really saying is that the IRS is either incompetent or crooked.  Trump, and every other very rich person, gets audited every year.  If he was cheating the IRS would have found it------------------unless they are incompetent or crooked, so which is it?


----------



## edward37

Claudette said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire. But after spending a year studying tens of thousands of pages of confidential records, our New York Times colleagues uncovered new details about the president’s financial history that contradict that narrative. Here’s what they found.
> 
> On today’s episode:
> 
> 
> David Barstow, an investigative reporter for The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Susanne Craig, who covers politics, money and government for The Times.
> 
> 
> Russ Buettner, an investigative reporter for The Times focused on the New York City region.
> a Times investigation found that Mr. Trump received today’s equivalent of at least $413 million from his father’s enterprises — much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.
> 
> 
> Fred Trump created multiple revenue streams for his children.
> 
> An 8-year-old millionaire. Unorthodox tax maneuvers. Family reckonings. Here are the key takeaways from the investigation.
> _Tune in, and tell us what you think. Email us at__thedaily@nytimes.com_
> Perhaps this might stay in politics?  ,,where people can see  the no show taxes president and how he's scammed America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG LMAO
> 
> Trump pays more in taxes than you and anyone in your family ever will.
> 
> You sure are a jackass.
Click to expand...

PROVE it liar  He leaked 1 year   probably the only year he paid and you're an AH


----------



## Crepitus

Snouter said:


> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!


Please demonstrate how it is fake.

I'll wait.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

This is just another example of how the Left will operate going forward.

--> They can't win elections honestly, so they fabricate stories of bigotry and family separations to get and keep illegals in the country for their votes.
--> They can't dictate US policy without courts stacked with agenda crazed liberal judges, so they fabricate criminal allegations to keep Conservatives off the courts
-->And if they can't smear a Republican president through false allegations of Russian collusion, they'll fabricate other allegations....

See the pattern?  IT WILL NEVER END

This is their latest game to disrupt, create chaos, smear good names and try to block the opposition.
There is no way a nation of laws and due process can exist when you have Leftist willing to lie every step of the way.
The system is based on "some" foundation of truth and fairness.   The Left proves it's couldn't care less about either.

The question becomes.....how do we stop  their insanity?


----------



## Claudette

Duckalert said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire. But after spending a year studying tens of thousands of pages of confidential records, our New York Times colleagues uncovered new details about the president’s financial history that contradict that narrative. Here’s what they found.
> 
> On today’s episode:
> 
> 
> David Barstow, an investigative reporter for The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Susanne Craig, who covers politics, money and government for The Times.
> 
> 
> Russ Buettner, an investigative reporter for The Times focused on the New York City region.
> a Times investigation found that Mr. Trump received today’s equivalent of at least $413 million from his father’s enterprises — much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.
> 
> 
> Fred Trump created multiple revenue streams for his children.
> 
> An 8-year-old millionaire. Unorthodox tax maneuvers. Family reckonings. Here are the key takeaways from the investigation.
> _Tune in, and tell us what you think. Email us at__thedaily@nytimes.com_
> Perhaps this might stay in politics?  ,,where people can see  the no show taxes president and how he's scammed America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG LMAO
> 
> Trump pays more in taxes than you and anyone in your family ever will.
> 
> You sure are a jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should since he's a billionare.
Click to expand...


Yup and he does since he's a billionaire.


----------



## dave p

DrLove said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire. But after spending a year studying tens of thousands of pages of confidential records, our New York Times colleagues uncovered new details about the president’s financial history that contradict that narrative. Here’s what they found.
> 
> On today’s episode:
> 
> 
> David Barstow, an investigative reporter for The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Susanne Craig, who covers politics, money and government for The Times.
> 
> 
> Russ Buettner, an investigative reporter for The Times focused on the New York City region.
> a Times investigation found that Mr. Trump received today’s equivalent of at least $413 million from his father’s enterprises — much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.
> 
> 
> Fred Trump created multiple revenue streams for his children.
> 
> An 8-year-old millionaire. Unorthodox tax maneuvers. Family reckonings. Here are the key takeaways from the investigation.
> _Tune in, and tell us what you think. Email us at__thedaily@nytimes.com_
> Perhaps this might stay in politics?  ,,where people can see  the no show taxes president and how he's scammed America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was certainly predictable wasn't it? Trump stole hundreds of millions of dollars from this country and we elected him president.
> We need ten years of tax returns from the entitled little Orange Boy and we need them NOW.
Click to expand...

No we don't. You nor the vast majority of the general public is smart enough to understand the tax returns let alone the complexity of corporations that have been set up. This would be an IRS issue. Possibly SEC. If there was foundation to this the IRS would have been involved already. They can again if need be.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Crepitus said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> Please demonstrate how it is fake.
> 
> I'll wait.
Click to expand...


Please demonstrate how it isn't.....we'll wait....


----------



## Rustic

edward37 said:


> President Trump has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire. But after spending a year studying tens of thousands of pages of confidential records, our New York Times colleagues uncovered new details about the president’s financial history that contradict that narrative. Here’s what they found.
> 
> On today’s episode:
> 
> 
> David Barstow, an investigative reporter for The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Susanne Craig, who covers politics, money and government for The Times.
> 
> 
> Russ Buettner, an investigative reporter for The Times focused on the New York City region.
> a Times investigation found that Mr. Trump received today’s equivalent of at least $413 million from his father’s enterprises — much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.
> 
> 
> Fred Trump created multiple revenue streams for his children.
> 
> An 8-year-old millionaire. Unorthodox tax maneuvers. Family reckonings. Here are the key takeaways from the investigation.
> _Tune in, and tell us what you think. Email us at__thedaily@nytimes.com_
> Perhaps this might stay in politics?  ,,where people can see  the no show taxes president and how he's scammed America


Trump made millions into billions… End of story


----------



## dave p

edward37 said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> front page of the greatest paper in America
Click to expand...

It once was the greatest news paper. Now it is only a step above the enquirer.


----------



## blastoff

Toddsterpatriot said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire. But after spending a year studying tens of thousands of pages of confidential records, our New York Times colleagues uncovered new details about the president’s financial history that contradict that narrative. Here’s what they found.
> 
> On today’s episode:
> 
> 
> David Barstow, an investigative reporter for The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Susanne Craig, who covers politics, money and government for The Times.
> 
> 
> Russ Buettner, an investigative reporter for The Times focused on the New York City region.
> a Times investigation found that Mr. Trump received today’s equivalent of at least $413 million from his father’s enterprises — much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.
> 
> 
> Fred Trump created multiple revenue streams for his children.
> 
> An 8-year-old millionaire. Unorthodox tax maneuvers. Family reckonings. Here are the key takeaways from the investigation.
> _Tune in, and tell us what you think. Email us at__thedaily@nytimes.com_
> Perhaps this might stay in politics?  ,,where people can see  the no show taxes president and how he's scammed America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.*
> 
> If only those tax forms had been submitted to the IRS.....wait, they were?
> 
> *Unorthodox tax maneuvers.*
> 
> Tax maneuvers which the IRS examined. And apparently accepted.
Click to expand...

Unorthodox tax maneuvers?  Sounds to me like the left’s way of saying someone who took advantage of the tax laws of the time might have somehow been cheating by obeying those laws?  

And who’s responsible for the tax laws of the times.  Trump?  Certainly not, no more than any other private citizen.  If the laws are today being somehow deemed unlawful, or whatever their bitch, blame the Washington professional politicians who dreamed them up in the first place, and likely took advantage of also.


----------



## Indeependent

My wife inherited from her parents.
In fact, 99% of the people I know inherited from their parents.


----------



## edward37

BasicHumanUnit said:


> This is just another example of how the Left will operate going forward.
> 
> --> They can't win elections honestly, so they fabricate stories of bigotry and family separations to get and keep illegals in the country for their votes.
> --> They can't dictate US policy without courts stacked with agenda crazed liberal judges, so they fabricate criminal allegations to keep Conservatives off the courts
> -->And if they can't smear a Republican president through false allegations of Russian collusion, they'll fabricate other allegations....
> 
> See the pattern?  IT WILL NEVER END
> 
> This is their latest game to disrupt, create chaos, smear good names and try to block the opposition.
> There is no way a nation of laws and due process can exist when you have Leftist willing to lie every step of the way.
> The system is based on "some" foundation of truth and fairness.   The Left proves it's couldn't care less about either.
> 
> The question becomes.....how do we stop  their insanity?


leave the country  traitors


----------



## DrLove

Got a million from Daddy and repaid it with interest? Self made billionaire?? I've been calling BS on that nonsense for years. Donnie Rich scraped 413 million evading 55% gift and death tax rates. PAY IT BACK BITCH - ALL OF IT INCLUDING THE MILLIONS IN EMOLUMENTS AND DONATIONS FROM RUSSIAN OLIGARCHS.

Check out All County Building Supply and Maintenance

The Times says the Trump family hid millions of dollars of transfers from the father to his children through a sham company owned by the children called All County Building Supply & Maintenance. Set up in 1992 ostensibly as a purchasing agent to supply Fred Trump's buildings with boilers, cleaning supplies and other goods, the father would pad invoices with markups of 20 percent or even 50 percent, thereby avoiding gift taxes, the newspaper reports.​
NY Times: Trump got $413M from his dad, much from tax dodges


----------



## Crepitus

BasicHumanUnit said:


> This is just another example of how the Left will operate going forward.
> 
> --> They can't win elections honestly, so they fabricate stories of bigotry and family separations to get and keep illegals in the country for their votes.
> --> They can't dictate US policy without courts stacked with agenda crazed liberal judges, so they fabricate criminal allegations to keep Conservatives off the courts
> -->And if they can't smear a Republican president through false allegations of Russian collusion, they'll fabricate other allegations....
> 
> See the pattern?  IT WILL NEVER END
> 
> This is their latest game to disrupt, create chaos, smear good names and try to block the opposition.
> There is no way a nation of laws and due process can exist when you have Leftist willing to lie every step of the way.
> The system is based on "some" foundation of truth and fairness.   The Left proves it's couldn't care less about either.
> 
> The question becomes.....how do we stop  their insanity?


^Just another excuse making tRunt.^


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BasicHumanUnit said:


> This is just another example of how the Left will operate going forward.
> 
> --> They can't win elections honestly, so they fabricate stories of bigotry and family separations to get and keep illegals in the country for their votes.
> --> They can't dictate US policy without courts stacked with agenda crazed liberal judges, so they fabricate criminal allegations to keep Conservatives off the courts
> -->And if they can't smear a Republican president through false allegations of Russian collusion, they'll fabricate other allegations....
> 
> See the pattern?  IT WILL NEVER END
> 
> This is their latest game to disrupt, create chaos, smear good names and try to block the opposition.
> There is no way a nation of laws and due process can exist when you have Leftist willing to lie every step of the way.
> The system is based on "some" foundation of truth and fairness.   The Left proves it's couldn't care less about either.
> 
> The question becomes.....how do we stop  their insanity?


#resist

They kill their own credibility


----------



## Crepitus

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> Please demonstrate how it is fake.
> 
> I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please demonstrate how it isn't.....we'll wait....
Click to expand...

NYT is in the process of that.  Read the article.


----------



## DrLove

edward37 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just another example of how the Left will operate going forward.
> 
> --> They can't win elections honestly, so they fabricate stories of bigotry and family separations to get and keep illegals in the country for their votes.
> --> They can't dictate US policy without courts stacked with agenda crazed liberal judges, so they fabricate criminal allegations to keep Conservatives off the courts
> -->And if they can't smear a Republican president through false allegations of Russian collusion, they'll fabricate other allegations....
> 
> See the pattern?  IT WILL NEVER END
> 
> This is their latest game to disrupt, create chaos, smear good names and try to block the opposition.
> There is no way a nation of laws and due process can exist when you have Leftist willing to lie every step of the way.
> The system is based on "some" foundation of truth and fairness.   The Left proves it's couldn't care less about either.
> 
> The question becomes.....how do we stop  their insanity?
> 
> 
> 
> leave the country  traitors
Click to expand...


I say we buy them all one way tickets to their choice of Russia, Turkey, NoKo or the Philippines ..
There, they can live happily ever after under the rule of one of Donald's heroes.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

easyt65 said:


> New York Times....'Nuff Said.



It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.


----------



## basquebromance

Trump's presidency is by accident. if your presidency comes by accident, you will do the things President Trump is doing.


----------



## Crepitus

DrLove said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just another example of how the Left will operate going forward.
> 
> --> They can't win elections honestly, so they fabricate stories of bigotry and family separations to get and keep illegals in the country for their votes.
> --> They can't dictate US policy without courts stacked with agenda crazed liberal judges, so they fabricate criminal allegations to keep Conservatives off the courts
> -->And if they can't smear a Republican president through false allegations of Russian collusion, they'll fabricate other allegations....
> 
> See the pattern?  IT WILL NEVER END
> 
> This is their latest game to disrupt, create chaos, smear good names and try to block the opposition.
> There is no way a nation of laws and due process can exist when you have Leftist willing to lie every step of the way.
> The system is based on "some" foundation of truth and fairness.   The Left proves it's couldn't care less about either.
> 
> The question becomes.....how do we stop  their insanity?
> 
> 
> 
> leave the country  traitors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say we buy them all one way tickets to their choice of Russia, Turkey, NoKo or the Philippines ..
> There, they can live happily ever after under the rule of one of Donald's heroes.
Click to expand...

Let's start a GoFundMe for them.  I bet we get lotsa takers, especially for the Philippines.  They wouldn't miss the opportunity to join the police force and shoot brown people!


----------



## edward37

basquebromance said:


> Trump's presidency is by accident. if your presidency comes by accident, you will do the things President Trump is doing.


While what you say might be true ,,who will be next ? The nastiest lying pos you can find to follow the idiot in our WH now?


----------



## basquebromance

Trump's not a financial genius, Trump's not a great dealmaker, Trump's not a self-made billionaire, he's a damn tax cheat


----------



## RealDave

Snouter said:


> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!


You wish.  It is in the NYT.


----------



## ptbw forever

edward37 said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> edward, do you mean Breitbart?  Here are headlines there!
> 
> 
> *Ex-Boyfriend Says Dr. Ford Coached Friend for Polygraph, Had No Fear of Flying*
> *Perjury?*
> 
> 
> 
> A man who dated Brett Kavanaugh’s primary accuser, Christine Blasey Ford, for six years claims she had no fear of flying, no fear of small spaces or rooms with single exits, and once used her psychology training to prepare a friend for a polygraph examination, according to a Tuesday Fox News report.
> 
> 
> *…Trump Mocks Kavanaugh Accuser Christine ‘Don’t Remember’ Ford…*
> 
> 
> 
> *…Watch: ‘We Want Kavanaugh!’ Chant Erupts at Trump’s Mississippi Rally*
> 
> 
> 
> *....WH Smashes NY Times for Story on Fred Trump’s Taxes*
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart News Network
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till Mueller gets through with Trump  He'll be crying like a baby
Click to expand...

Mueller is done.


----------



## ptbw forever

RealDave said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.  It is in the NYT.
Click to expand...

A racist tabloid.


----------



## ptbw forever

Duckalert said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Fox wants it.
Click to expand...

Good one Jethro.


----------



## edward37

ptbw forever said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> edward, do you mean Breitbart?  Here are headlines there!
> 
> 
> *Ex-Boyfriend Says Dr. Ford Coached Friend for Polygraph, Had No Fear of Flying*
> *Perjury?*
> 
> 
> 
> A man who dated Brett Kavanaugh’s primary accuser, Christine Blasey Ford, for six years claims she had no fear of flying, no fear of small spaces or rooms with single exits, and once used her psychology training to prepare a friend for a polygraph examination, according to a Tuesday Fox News report.
> 
> 
> *…Trump Mocks Kavanaugh Accuser Christine ‘Don’t Remember’ Ford…*
> 
> 
> 
> *…Watch: ‘We Want Kavanaugh!’ Chant Erupts at Trump’s Mississippi Rally*
> 
> 
> 
> *....WH Smashes NY Times for Story on Fred Trump’s Taxes*
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart News Network
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till Mueller gets through with Trump  He'll be crying like a baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mueller is done.
Click to expand...

Now that is REALLY funny   Can you really be that thick supporting trump the liar the cheat the thief? Have you no decency?


----------



## RealDave

Trump lied to the American people.  Remember when he said his father gave him one million dollars & that was it.

'The lying fuck had that million by the time he was 8 years old.  He had a pile of money by the time he graduated high school.  All given to him by his father.

It also reveals how Trump tried to cheat his siblings out of money.

Trump is and has always been a fraud & business cheat.

 Working people work hard to pay their taxes.  Trump is one of those who use gimmicks & lies to lessen paying his share.  He fucked this country out of millions of dollars.  Who had to make up for that?  We did.

Yet his supporters will refuse to believe it.  Not their Donald. Noooooooi.


----------



## ptbw forever

dave p said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> front page of the greatest paper in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It once was the greatest news paper. Now it is only a step above the enquirer.
Click to expand...

Not even close.

The Enquirer puts them to shame.


----------



## RealDave

ptbw forever said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.  It is in the NYT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A racist tabloid.
Click to expand...


Go back to Limbaugh.  That is your speed.


----------



## rightwinger

He cheated the American people by over $100 million


----------



## ptbw forever

RealDave said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.  It is in the NYT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A racist tabloid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to Limbaugh.  That is your speed.
Click to expand...

Your IQ isn’t even half of mine.


----------



## edward37

RealDave said:


> Trump lied to the American people.  Remember when he said his father gave him one million dollars & that was it.
> 
> 'The lying fuck had that million by the time he was 8 years old.  He had a pile of money by the time he graduated high school.  All given to him by his father.
> 
> It also reveals how Trump tried to cheat his siblings out of money.
> 
> Trump is and has always been a fraud & business cheat.
> 
> Working people work hard to pay their taxes.  Trump is one of those who use gimmicks & lies to lessen paying his share.  He fucked this country out of millions of dollars.  Who had to make up for that?  We did.
> 
> Yet his supporters will refuse to believe it.  Not their Donald. Noooooooi.


Don't you get it Dave  The pos sold lemonade on his corner  and made a million


----------



## dave p

rightwinger said:


> He cheated the American people by over $100 million


Allegedly


----------



## edward37

ptbw forever said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.  It is in the NYT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A racist tabloid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to Limbaugh.  That is your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your IQ isn’t even half of mine.
Click to expand...

LOL  like trump was smarter than the generals and the lawyers  lol   Trump is an idiot  and most republican here are too, following drumph


----------



## JLW

edward37 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lied to the American people.  Remember when he said his father gave him one million dollars & that was it.
> 
> 'The lying fuck had that million by the time he was 8 years old.  He had a pile of money by the time he graduated high school.  All given to him by his father.
> 
> It also reveals how Trump tried to cheat his siblings out of money.
> 
> Trump is and has always been a fraud & business cheat.
> 
> Working people work hard to pay their taxes.  Trump is one of those who use gimmicks & lies to lessen paying his share.  He fucked this country out of millions of dollars.  Who had to make up for that?  We did.
> 
> Yet his supporters will refuse to believe it.  Not their Donald. Noooooooi.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you get it Dave  The pos sold lemonade on his corner  and made a million
Click to expand...

Of course he did.  His father than the Russians bought the lemonade then sold it to Trumpers as a miracle cure.


----------



## ptbw forever

edward37 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.  It is in the NYT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A racist tabloid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to Limbaugh.  That is your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your IQ isn’t even half of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  like trump was smarter than the generals and the lawyers  lol   Trump is an idiot  and most republican here are too, following drumph
Click to expand...

Trump is a genius. Your brain is just too slow to understand how and why, just like all the other Democrat retards who infest this nation.


----------



## edward37

ptbw forever said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.  It is in the NYT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A racist tabloid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to Limbaugh.  That is your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your IQ isn’t even half of mine.
Click to expand...

From what I read ptbw  I wouldn't make any bets on IQ's if I were you


----------



## ptbw forever

edward37 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be moved to where it belongs, The Fake News Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.  It is in the NYT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A racist tabloid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to Limbaugh.  That is your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your IQ isn’t even half of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I read ptbw  I wouldn't make any bets on IQ's if I were you
Click to expand...

I doubt you are intelligent enough to even comprehend 25% of what I have posted on here.


----------



## dave p

DrLove said:


> Got a million from Daddy and repaid it with interest? Self made billionaire?? I've been calling BS on that nonsense for years. Donnie Rich scraped 413 million evading 55% gift and death tax rates. PAY IT BACK BITCH - ALL OF IT INCLUDING THE MILLIONS IN EMOLUMENTS AND DONATIONS FROM RUSSIAN OLIGARCHS.
> 
> Check out All County Building Supply and Maintenance
> 
> The Times says the Trump family hid millions of dollars of transfers from the father to his children through a sham company owned by the children called All County Building Supply & Maintenance. Set up in 1992 ostensibly as a purchasing agent to supply Fred Trump's buildings with boilers, cleaning supplies and other goods, the father would pad invoices with markups of 20 percent or even 50 percent, thereby avoiding gift taxes, the newspaper reports.​
> NY Times: Trump got $413M from his dad, much from tax dodges


Guilty until proven innocent. You people crack me up.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

edward37 said:


> President Trump has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire. But after spending a year studying tens of thousands of pages of confidential records, our New York Times colleagues uncovered new details about the president’s financial history that contradict that narrative. Here’s what they found.
> 
> On today’s episode:
> 
> 
> David Barstow, an investigative reporter for The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Susanne Craig, who covers politics, money and government for The Times.
> 
> 
> Russ Buettner, an investigative reporter for The Times focused on the New York City region.
> a Times investigation found that Mr. Trump received today’s equivalent of at least $413 million from his father’s enterprises — much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.
> 
> 
> Fred Trump created multiple revenue streams for his children.
> 
> An 8-year-old millionaire. Unorthodox tax maneuvers. Family reckonings. Here are the key takeaways from the investigation.
> _Tune in, and tell us what you think. Email us at__thedaily@nytimes.com_
> Perhaps this might stay in politics?  ,,where people can see  the no show taxes president and how he's scammed America


Oh, it's the New York Times......never mind


----------



## edward37

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire. But after spending a year studying tens of thousands of pages of confidential records, our New York Times colleagues uncovered new details about the president’s financial history that contradict that narrative. Here’s what they found.
> 
> On today’s episode:
> 
> 
> David Barstow, an investigative reporter for The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Susanne Craig, who covers politics, money and government for The Times.
> 
> 
> Russ Buettner, an investigative reporter for The Times focused on the New York City region.
> a Times investigation found that Mr. Trump received today’s equivalent of at least $413 million from his father’s enterprises — much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.
> 
> 
> Fred Trump created multiple revenue streams for his children.
> 
> An 8-year-old millionaire. Unorthodox tax maneuvers. Family reckonings. Here are the key takeaways from the investigation.
> _Tune in, and tell us what you think. Email us at__thedaily@nytimes.com_
> Perhaps this might stay in politics?  ,,where people can see  the no show taxes president and how he's scammed America
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's the New York Times......never mind
Click to expand...

Go back to watching  Limpaw  Hannity and FOX


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Sarah Jeong: New York Times Hires Writer With Racist Past | National Review


----------



## edward37

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Sarah Jeong: New York Times Hires Writer With Racist Past | National Review


Racist pastLOL  You have a congress full of them that call themselves republicans


----------



## Intolerant

edward37 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lied to the American people.  Remember when he said his father gave him one million dollars & that was it.
> 
> 'The lying fuck had that million by the time he was 8 years old.  He had a pile of money by the time he graduated high school.  All given to him by his father.
> 
> It also reveals how Trump tried to cheat his siblings out of money.
> 
> Trump is and has always been a fraud & business cheat.
> 
> Working people work hard to pay their taxes.  Trump is one of those who use gimmicks & lies to lessen paying his share.  He fucked this country out of millions of dollars.  Who had to make up for that?  We did.
> 
> Yet his supporters will refuse to believe it.  Not their Donald. Noooooooi.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you get it Dave  The pos sold lemonade on his corner  and made a million
Click to expand...

Damn that’s some expensive lemonade.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Crepitus said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither making the case that ne's a great prez, nor sniveling like a little bitch that he is the prez.
> 
> But the continued sniveling of snivelers like you does provide a certain entertainment value, in a certain Wile E. Coyote vein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had to listen and observe eight years of whining, screaming, teeth gnashing, temper tantrums, breath holding, and flying flecks of foam spewing from the mouths of Obama haters.  A level of hatred that is yet to be matched by Trump's opponents.
> 
> Even Trump the Birther got into the act.
> 
> Karma's a bitch.
> 
> As for this article, America deserves to know if their President is a crook and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't feel that way.
> 
> If you are white you are right.  No investigation.  Because Trump, under all that orange, is white.  You can tell from the white part around his eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hate me because I am white? Something I cannot control. That is the definition of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you say that?
Click to expand...


Your post? LOL


----------



## edward37

ptbw forever said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.  It is in the NYT.
> 
> 
> 
> A racist tabloid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to Limbaugh.  That is your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your IQ isn’t even half of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I read ptbw  I wouldn't make any bets on IQ's if I were you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you are intelligent enough to even comprehend 25% of what I have posted on here.
Click to expand...


Hey PTBW  can you comprehend this  ? Trumps father bought into a  building and paid 15 million  and 4 years later sold it to pos son Donald for 10,000  It's in the book  no BS


----------



## ptbw forever

edward37 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> A racist tabloid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to Limbaugh.  That is your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your IQ isn’t even half of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I read ptbw  I wouldn't make any bets on IQ's if I were you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you are intelligent enough to even comprehend 25% of what I have posted on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey PTBW  can you comprehend this  ? Trumps father bought into a  building and paid 15 million  and 4 years later sold it to pos son Donald for 10,000  It's in the book  no BS
Click to expand...

Who cares?


----------



## edward37

edward37 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> A racist tabloid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to Limbaugh.  That is your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your IQ isn’t even half of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I read ptbw  I wouldn't make any bets on IQ's if I were you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you are intelligent enough to even comprehend 25% of what I have posted on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey PTBW  can you comprehend this  ? Trumps father bought into a Trump palace  and paid 15 million  and 4 years later sold it to pos son Donald for $10,000  It's in the book  no BS
Click to expand...

Intolerant   HOW can you tolerate that?


----------



## Indeependent

edward37 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> A racist tabloid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to Limbaugh.  That is your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your IQ isn’t even half of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I read ptbw  I wouldn't make any bets on IQ's if I were you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you are intelligent enough to even comprehend 25% of what I have posted on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey PTBW  can you comprehend this  ? Trumps father bought into a  building and paid 15 million  and 4 years later sold it to pos son Donald for 10,000  It's in the book  no BS
Click to expand...

Let me guess...
You don’t have a Jewish accountant.

People do that with their relatives all the tme.


----------



## edward37

Indeependent said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to Limbaugh.  That is your speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your IQ isn’t even half of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I read ptbw  I wouldn't make any bets on IQ's if I were you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you are intelligent enough to even comprehend 25% of what I have posted on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey PTBW  can you comprehend this  ? Trumps father bought into a  building and paid 15 million  and 4 years later sold it to pos son Donald for 10,000  It's in the book  no BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess...
> You don’t have a Jewish accountant.
> 
> People do that with their relatives all the tme.
Click to expand...

Yes and doctors too  ,,,,,,,,,,btw millions in gift taxes avoided and is that legal??


----------



## JWBooth

*Our President the Tax cheat *

Good for him. Any efforts by any citizen to keep what is theirs and deny the state the proceeds of organised theft should be applauded.


----------



## Crepitus

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither making the case that ne's a great prez, nor sniveling like a little bitch that he is the prez.
> 
> But the continued sniveling of snivelers like you does provide a certain entertainment value, in a certain Wile E. Coyote vein.
> 
> 
> 
> We had to listen and observe eight years of whining, screaming, teeth gnashing, temper tantrums, breath holding, and flying flecks of foam spewing from the mouths of Obama haters.  A level of hatred that is yet to be matched by Trump's opponents.
> 
> Even Trump the Birther got into the act.
> 
> Karma's a bitch.
> 
> As for this article, America deserves to know if their President is a crook and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't feel that way.
> 
> If you are white you are right.  No investigation.  Because Trump, under all that orange, is white.  You can tell from the white part around his eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hate me because I am white? Something I cannot control. That is the definition of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post? LOL
Click to expand...

If that's the case then you really aren't very smart.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Crepitus said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had to listen and observe eight years of whining, screaming, teeth gnashing, temper tantrums, breath holding, and flying flecks of foam spewing from the mouths of Obama haters.  A level of hatred that is yet to be matched by Trump's opponents.
> 
> Even Trump the Birther got into the act.
> 
> Karma's a bitch.
> 
> As for this article, America deserves to know if their President is a crook and a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't feel that way.
> 
> If you are white you are right.  No investigation.  Because Trump, under all that orange, is white.  You can tell from the white part around his eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hate me because I am white? Something I cannot control. That is the definition of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's the case then you really aren't very smart.
Click to expand...

I've been called worse.


----------



## Indeependent

edward37 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your IQ isn’t even half of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read ptbw  I wouldn't make any bets on IQ's if I were you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you are intelligent enough to even comprehend 25% of what I have posted on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey PTBW  can you comprehend this  ? Trumps father bought into a  building and paid 15 million  and 4 years later sold it to pos son Donald for 10,000  It's in the book  no BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess...
> You don’t have a Jewish accountant.
> 
> People do that with their relatives all the tme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and doctors too  ,,,,,,,,,,btw millions in gift taxes avoided and is that legal??
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## RealDave

JWBooth said:


> *Our President the Tax cheat *
> 
> Good for him. Any efforts by any citizen to keep what is theirs and deny the state the proceeds of organised theft should be applauded.


Yet another ignorant fuck who believes cheating our country is a good thing. 

If you don't want to support this country, Take your Fat Asssed Orange cheating POS & both of you move to another country.

'Fuck you


----------



## blastoff

Stormy Daniels said:


> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father


You’ll pardon my skepticism but I think I’d wager a few bucks the “suspect tax schemes” turn out to be following the tax laws as written by the professional DC pols.  Laws they themselves likely took advantage of too.


----------



## JWBooth

RealDave said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Our President the Tax cheat *
> 
> Good for him. Any efforts by any citizen to keep what is theirs and deny the state the proceeds of organised theft should be applauded.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another ignorant fuck who believes cheating our country is a good thing.
> 
> If you don't want to support this country, Take your Fat Asssed Orange cheating POS & both of you move to another country.
> 
> 'Fuck you
Click to expand...

Back atcha asswipe.


----------



## RealDave

ptbw forever said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to Limbaugh.  That is your speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your IQ isn’t even half of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I read ptbw  I wouldn't make any bets on IQ's if I were you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you are intelligent enough to even comprehend 25% of what I have posted on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey PTBW  can you comprehend this  ? Trumps father bought into a  building and paid 15 million  and 4 years later sold it to pos son Donald for 10,000  It's in the book  no BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares?
Click to expand...

Certainly not an America hating asswipe like you.

If some poor woman took $50 more in food stamps, you'd be running in circles waving your arms & screaming " OMG OMG OMG"

But some rich asshole steals millions, you don't care.

'Typical ignorant uneducated Trumpette.


----------



## rightwinger

blastoff said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> You’ll pardon my skepticism but I think I’d wager a few bucks the “suspect tax schemes” turn out to be following the tax laws as written by the professional DC pols.  Laws they themselves likely took advantage of too.
Click to expand...

Then I imagine Trump will have no problem opening his books

He set up a sham corporation to launder money from his father to himself and his siblings


----------



## RealDave

JWBooth said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Our President the Tax cheat *
> 
> Good for him. Any efforts by any citizen to keep what is theirs and deny the state the proceeds of organised theft should be applauded.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another ignorant fuck who believes cheating our country is a good thing.
> 
> If you don't want to support this country, Take your Fat Asssed Orange cheating POS & both of you move to another country.
> 
> 'Fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back atcha asswipe.
Click to expand...


I pay my taxes & don't whine like a crybaby.  Man thr fuck up & support this country or get out.

I love it, Trumpettes parade around with their flags & pretend to love this country  then refuse to support it. financially. What a bunch of panty waisted crybabies.


----------



## mudwhistle

Toddsterpatriot said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire. But after spending a year studying tens of thousands of pages of confidential records, our New York Times colleagues uncovered new details about the president’s financial history that contradict that narrative. Here’s what they found.
> 
> On today’s episode:
> 
> 
> David Barstow, an investigative reporter for The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Susanne Craig, who covers politics, money and government for The Times.
> 
> 
> Russ Buettner, an investigative reporter for The Times focused on the New York City region.
> a Times investigation found that Mr. Trump received today’s equivalent of at least $413 million from his father’s enterprises — much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.
> 
> 
> Fred Trump created multiple revenue streams for his children.
> 
> An 8-year-old millionaire. Unorthodox tax maneuvers. Family reckonings. Here are the key takeaways from the investigation.
> _Tune in, and tell us what you think. Email us at__thedaily@nytimes.com_
> Perhaps this might stay in politics?  ,,where people can see  the no show taxes president and how he's scammed America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.*
> 
> If only those tax forms had been submitted to the IRS.....wait, they were?
> 
> *Unorthodox tax maneuvers.*
> 
> Tax maneuvers which the IRS examined. And apparently accepted.
Click to expand...

HOW DARE TRUMP USE A TAX DEDUCTION!!!


----------



## RealDave

mudwhistle said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire. But after spending a year studying tens of thousands of pages of confidential records, our New York Times colleagues uncovered new details about the president’s financial history that contradict that narrative. Here’s what they found.
> 
> On today’s episode:
> 
> 
> David Barstow, an investigative reporter for The New York Times.
> 
> 
> Susanne Craig, who covers politics, money and government for The Times.
> 
> 
> Russ Buettner, an investigative reporter for The Times focused on the New York City region.
> a Times investigation found that Mr. Trump received today’s equivalent of at least $413 million from his father’s enterprises — much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.
> 
> 
> Fred Trump created multiple revenue streams for his children.
> 
> An 8-year-old millionaire. Unorthodox tax maneuvers. Family reckonings. Here are the key takeaways from the investigation.
> _Tune in, and tell us what you think. Email us at__thedaily@nytimes.com_
> Perhaps this might stay in politics?  ,,where people can see  the no show taxes president and how he's scammed America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How dare Trump lie about property values to avoid paying taxes.
> 
> I see you support cheating this country out of money.  But you are a Trumpette & I should expect as much.
> 
> *much of it through dubious tax schemes in the 1990s.*
> 
> If only those tax forms had been submitted to the IRS.....wait, they were?
> 
> *Unorthodox tax maneuvers.*
> 
> Tax maneuvers which the IRS examined. And apparently accepted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOW DARE TRUMP USE A TAX DEDUCTION!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## JWBooth

RealDave said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Our President the Tax cheat *
> 
> Good for him. Any efforts by any citizen to keep what is theirs and deny the state the proceeds of organised theft should be applauded.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another ignorant fuck who believes cheating our country is a good thing.
> 
> If you don't want to support this country, Take your Fat Asssed Orange cheating POS & both of you move to another country.
> 
> 'Fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back atcha asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pay my taxes & don't whine like a crybaby.  Man thr fuck up & support this country or get out.
> 
> I love it, Trumpettes parade around with their flags & pretend to love this country  then refuse to support it. financially. What a bunch of panty waisted crybabies.
Click to expand...

Cool, another sheep.
Taxation is theft.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

This is from the New York Times.   Meaning it has the same chance of being true as the average alien abduction story or the next Christine Ford rape story.


----------



## g5000

g5000 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some how the IRS never caught onto this you would think if there was some kind of fraud, scam or something illegal going on they would have.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the article.  It explores that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and since he was never charged with any crime he either did nothing illegal or there was not enough evidence to charge him with anything. So I will let everyone enjoy their latest nothing burger and I’m going to focus on what is relevant in the year 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have read the article, then you would know the answer.
> 
> You didn't read it.
> 
> This article may very well result in the IRS taking a deeper dive into the Trump empire's finances.  The statute of limitations for criminal liability has expired, but not for civil penalties.
Click to expand...

That Bombshell Report on Trump's Taxes May Spark an Investigation by New York Tax Authorities

_And those questions have caught the attention of the New York State Tax Department.

“The Tax Department is reviewing the allegations in the New York Times article and is vigorously pursuing all appropriate avenues of investigation,” department spokesman James Gazzale told Bloomberg.

_
TA-DAAAAAAAA!


----------



## g5000

Oddball said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> [The article is GIGO...Tax avoidance isn't illegal, immoral or fattening.
> 
> 
> 
> Tax avoidance isn't illegal, but tax evasion is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *DUH!*....All I see in the GIGO article is a lame attempt to equate avoidance with evasion....It'll probably work on people still stupid enough to believe the NYT is a paper worth taking seriosly.
Click to expand...


That Bombshell Report on Trump's Taxes May Spark an Investigation by New York Tax Authorities

_And those questions have caught the attention of the New York State Tax Department.

“The Tax Department is reviewing the allegations in the New York Times article and is vigorously pursuing all appropriate avenues of investigation,” department spokesman James Gazzale told Bloomberg._


----------



## g5000

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many a federal investigation has been initiated due to media reportage.  That's why the media is called "the watchdog of our democracy".
> 
> If the article has any merit, the IRS will look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can bet your ass that Trump has taken advantage of every available expenditure he can get his hands on.  I bet his effective tax rate is consistently less than 8%.
Click to expand...


That Bombshell Report on Trump's Taxes May Spark an Investigation by New York Tax Authorities

_And those questions have caught the attention of the New York State Tax Department.

“The Tax Department is reviewing the allegations in the New York Times article and is vigorously pursuing all appropriate avenues of investigation,” department spokesman James Gazzale told Bloomberg.

_
TA-DAAAAAAA!


----------



## g5000

Muhammed said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 500 million in tax fraud
> 
> 
> 
> Because the fake news media said so.
> 
> Fucking grape kool-aid drinking moron.
Click to expand...

That Bombshell Report on Trump's Taxes May Spark an Investigation by New York Tax Authorities

_And those questions have caught the attention of the New York State Tax Department.

“The Tax Department is reviewing the allegations in the New York Times article and is vigorously pursuing all appropriate avenues of investigation,” department spokesman James Gazzale told Bloomberg._


----------



## Stormy Daniels

g5000 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some how the IRS never caught onto this you would think if there was some kind of fraud, scam or something illegal going on they would have.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the article.  It explores that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and since he was never charged with any crime he either did nothing illegal or there was not enough evidence to charge him with anything. So I will let everyone enjoy their latest nothing burger and I’m going to focus on what is relevant in the year 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have read the article, then you would know the answer.
> 
> You didn't read it.
> 
> This article may very well result in the IRS taking a deeper dive into the Trump empire's finances.  The statute of limitations for criminal liability has expired, but not for civil penalties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Bombshell Report on Trump's Taxes May Spark an Investigation by New York Tax Authorities
> 
> _And those questions have caught the attention of the New York State Tax Department.
> 
> “The Tax Department is reviewing the allegations in the New York Times article and is vigorously pursuing all appropriate avenues of investigation,” department spokesman James Gazzale told Bloomberg.
> 
> _
> TA-DAAAAAAAA!
Click to expand...


After all talk in 2016 about Clinton's investigation, how many more investigations will Donald be under come 2020?  The Mueller investigation, state tax fraud, federal tax fraud, state charity fraud, possibly money laundering investigations.  Will the cult be willing to vote for him again?  Oh, of course they will.  It'll be different.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Stormy Daniels said:


> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father


So, essentially, he stole all his money from the American taxpayers.


----------



## deanrd

Millions of Republicans like Donald Trump because he’s a self-made man. That he built an empire all by himself with just a little loan from his dad. 

And now we know all of that is a lie. Every bit of it a lie.

He represents everything the Republicans used to say they were against but now they fully embrace every bit of his immorality.


----------



## iceberg

Stormy Daniels said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times....'Nuff Said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
Click to expand...

we did in kavanaugh also. it wasn't enough then but NOW it's enough?


----------



## Stormy Daniels

iceberg said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times....'Nuff Said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we did in kavanaugh also. it wasn't enough then but NOW it's enough?
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

edward37 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> A racist tabloid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to Limbaugh.  That is your speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your IQ isn’t even half of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I read ptbw  I wouldn't make any bets on IQ's if I were you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you are intelligent enough to even comprehend 25% of what I have posted on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey PTBW  can you comprehend this  ? Trumps father bought into a  building and paid 15 million  and 4 years later sold it to pos son Donald for 10,000  It's in the book  no BS
Click to expand...

So you're claim is that Trump's father made a few bucks off the sale, or that The Donald got one hell of a deal from his father?

Shit, he could have just given it to him for nothing. Which means there would have been no profit, thus no tax. Instead his father sold it to his son for $10,000.00. Now, what law says you can't sell your property to your kids at a loss?


----------



## iceberg

Stormy Daniels said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times....'Nuff Said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we did in kavanaugh also. it wasn't enough then but NOW it's enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

of course it is.    i'm sorry for putting logic into your emo-rants.


----------



## g5000

Stormy Daniels said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times....'Nuff Said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we did in kavanaugh also. it wasn't enough then but NOW it's enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

All the tards ever have to defend Trump are red herrings and tu quoque fallacies.

Sad.


----------



## basquebromance

"The Failing New York Times did something I have never seen done before. They used the concept of “time value of money” in doing a very old, boring and often told hit piece on me. Added up, this means that 97% of their stories on me are bad. Never recovered from bad election call!" - President Trump


----------



## g5000

We'll see what shakes out from the New York State Tax Department's investigation.

Then we will laugh our asses off when the tards say, "B-b-b-b-b-but Hillary!  Look, a squirrel!"


----------



## mudwhistle

basquebromance said:


> "The Failing New York Times did something I have never seen done before. They used the concept of “time value of money” in doing a very old, boring and often told hit piece on me. Added up, this means that 97% of their stories on me are bad. Never recovered from bad election call!" - President Trump


The Failing New York Times is no different than the Enquirer now.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

New York authorities say they are reviewing allegations of tax fraud against Donald Trump

So the New York Times once again attempts to commit treason by unfairly attacking the office of the presidency and alleging Trump committed tax fraud in gaining at least $413 million from his father's real estate empire -- even if this is true, all it shows is that Trump is a financial genius and that brilliance is exactly the reason we have the best economy in the history of the country.

According to the article:* "The Tax Department is reviewing the allegations in the NYT article and is vigorously pursuing all appropriate avenues of investigation," a spokesman for the department, James Gazzale, told Newsweek in an email Tuesday afternoon.*

This is nothing but a liberal conspiracy to attack this man, there has been no other president in history who has been attacked as much as Trump -- meanwhile the Clintons and Obama have committed a combined billions of dollars in actual tax fraud , but the media doesn't report it -- Trump himself is a self-made billionaire and was able to take just the 1 million dollar loan his father gave him and turn it into a multi-billion dollar empire.


----------



## Muhammed

g5000 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 500 million in tax fraud
> 
> 
> 
> Because the fake news media said so.
> 
> Fucking grape kool-aid drinking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Bombshell Report on Trump's Taxes May Spark an Investigation by New York Tax Authorities
> 
> _And those questions have caught the attention of the New York State Tax Department.
> 
> “The Tax Department is reviewing the allegations in the New York Times article and is vigorously pursuing all appropriate avenues of investigation,” department spokesman James Gazzale told Bloomberg._
Click to expand...

They have been investigating Trump's finances for decades and found that he's squeaky clean.


----------



## iceberg

g5000 said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times....'Nuff Said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we did in kavanaugh also. it wasn't enough then but NOW it's enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the tards ever have to defend Trump are red herrings and tu quoque fallacies.
> 
> Sad.
Click to expand...

hey - i was "off topic" and putting this to kavanaugh so - you misfired.

btw - ford never went to ANYONE, local or FBI. when you sending my $50?


----------



## rightwinger

deanrd said:


> Millions of Republicans like Donald Trump because he’s a self-made man. That he built an empire all by himself with just a little loan from his dad.
> 
> And now we know all of that is a lie. Every bit of it a lie.
> 
> He represents everything the Republicans used to say they were against but now they fully embrace every bit of his immorality.


They forgive him for any lie he tells


----------



## BlackFlag

I didn’t think even conservatives would deny that Trump committed tax fraud.  I figured you rubes were just okay with that.


----------



## iceberg

rightwinger said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Republicans like Donald Trump because he’s a self-made man. That he built an empire all by himself with just a little loan from his dad.
> 
> And now we know all of that is a lie. Every bit of it a lie.
> 
> He represents everything the Republicans used to say they were against but now they fully embrace every bit of his immorality.
> 
> 
> 
> They forgive him for any lie he tells
Click to expand...

the left calls all he says a lie. we *all* need to quit talking/living/thinking ONLY in extremes.


----------



## Muhammed

Stormy Daniels said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times....'Nuff Said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
Click to expand...

Wrong. They *claimed* that the documents back up what they are reporting. Mentally challenged people such as yourself don't have the ability to comprehend the difference.

Your source is notorious for making false claims.


----------



## rightwinger

Biff_Poindexter said:


> New York authorities say they are reviewing allegations of tax fraud against Donald Trump
> 
> So the New York Times once again attempts to commit treason by unfairly attacking the office of the presidency and alleging Trump committed tax fraud in gaining at least $413 million from his father's real estate empire -- even if this is true, all it shows is that Trump is a financial genius and that brilliance is exactly the reason we have the best economy in the history of the country.
> 
> According to the article:* "The Tax Department is reviewing the allegations in the NYT article and is vigorously pursuing all appropriate avenues of investigation," a spokesman for the department, James Gazzale, told Newsweek in an email Tuesday afternoon.*
> 
> This is nothing but a liberal conspiracy to attack this man, there has been no other president in history who has been attacked as much as Trump -- meanwhile the Clintons and Obama have committed a combined billions of dollars in actual tax fraud , but the media doesn't report it -- Trump himself is a self-made billionaire and was able to take just the 1 million dollar loan his father gave him and turn it into a multi-billion dollar empire.


The NY Times once again shows why they are the best in the business

100,000 pages of supporting documentation.


----------



## g5000

Muhammed said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times....'Nuff Said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. They *claimed* that the documents back up what they are reporting. Mentally challenged people such as yourself don't have the ability to comprehend the difference.
> 
> Your source is notorious for making false claims.
Click to expand...

I always have a big belly laugh whenever a Trump supporter complains about false claims.

The irony is fucking awesome.  

You have been so gaslighted, you have become parodies of yourselves.


----------



## TheDude

I have no doubt they mixed numbers to present the lowest values possible. Why wouldn't they? Look at this graph of real estate in Manhattan.  Land values increased 19 times between the years 1997-2007.

Per the progressive sob story, the properties were turned over near 1997.  Ah shucks, they sold the properties over the next decade for 16 times the stated value 10 years earlier.

As usual, another snowflake nothin' burger. 

*Manhattan Real Estate: What's Next | RealClearMarkets*


----------



## konradv

It's becoming apparent that the reason for Trump not releasing his tax info was because the hit he'd take for revealing them would have been far worse than what he took for refusing.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

g5000 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times....'Nuff Said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. They *claimed* that the documents back up what they are reporting. Mentally challenged people such as yourself don't have the ability to comprehend the difference.
> 
> Your source is notorious for making false claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always have a big belly laugh whenever a Trump supporter complains about false claims.
> 
> The irony is fucking awesome.
> 
> You have been so gaslighted, you have become parodies of yourselves.
Click to expand...

Did Trump take advantage of the oodles of deductions and tax expenditures that we all can't possible know, but love?  That's the other question.


----------



## iceberg

g5000 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times....'Nuff Said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. They *claimed* that the documents back up what they are reporting. Mentally challenged people such as yourself don't have the ability to comprehend the difference.
> 
> Your source is notorious for making false claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always have a big belly laugh whenever a Trump supporter complains about false claims.
> 
> The irony is fucking awesome.
> 
> You have been so gaslighted, you have become parodies of yourselves.
Click to expand...

its even funnier when people are not even talking about trump but asking people to have *their* claims validated w/o having to red-herring the discussion to TRUMP. it's even funnier when those who bitch at LEAVE OBAMA OUT OF THIS pull in trump when it suits their purposes.


----------



## Muhammed

g5000 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times....'Nuff Said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. They *claimed* that the documents back up what they are reporting. Mentally challenged people such as yourself don't have the ability to comprehend the difference.
> 
> Your source is notorious for making false claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always have a big belly laugh whenever a Trump supporter complains about false claims.
> 
> The irony is fucking awesome.
> 
> You have been so gaslighted, you have become parodies of yourselves.
Click to expand...

Go ahead and prove me wrong, jackass. I've made over 12,000 posts on this site. I challenge you to find a single one in which I was not 100% correct.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

iceberg said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times....'Nuff Said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we did in kavanaugh also. it wasn't enough then but NOW it's enough?
Click to expand...

100,000 pages.  Not bad for a business that owns a printing press.


----------



## g5000

Muhammed said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times....'Nuff Said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. They *claimed* that the documents back up what they are reporting. Mentally challenged people such as yourself don't have the ability to comprehend the difference.
> 
> Your source is notorious for making false claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always have a big belly laugh whenever a Trump supporter complains about false claims.
> 
> The irony is fucking awesome.
> 
> You have been so gaslighted, you have become parodies of yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and prove me wrong, jackass. I've made over 12,000 posts on this site. I challenge you to find a single one in which I was not 100% correct.
Click to expand...

Tard, you missed the point.

Trump is a notorious pathological liar who can't open his mouth without making a false claim.

So when you whine about false claims while trying to defend Trump, I can't help but have a giant belly laugh at your hypocritical stupidity.


----------



## iceberg

g5000 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times....'Nuff Said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. They *claimed* that the documents back up what they are reporting. Mentally challenged people such as yourself don't have the ability to comprehend the difference.
> 
> Your source is notorious for making false claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always have a big belly laugh whenever a Trump supporter complains about false claims.
> 
> The irony is fucking awesome.
> 
> You have been so gaslighted, you have become parodies of yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and prove me wrong, jackass. I've made over 12,000 posts on this site. I challenge you to find a single one in which I was not 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tard, you missed the point.
> 
> Trump is a notorious pathological liar who can't open his mouth without making a false claim.
> 
> So when you whine about false claims while trying to defend Trump, I can't help but have a giant belly laugh at your hypocritical stupidity.
Click to expand...

you missed the point, TARD (since that's acceptable behavior to you)

when we ask for someone to prove something and trump isn't in the conversation. YOU put him there and then laugh at the people for daring to ask for proof.

when someone bring up obama in a discussion, "people like you" then go THIS ISN'T ABOUT OBAMA GIGGLE"

you really do want things to ONLY flow in your direction. kinda funny.

annoying, but kinda TARD funny.

where's my $50 again?


----------



## TheDude

g5000 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times....'Nuff Said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. They *claimed* that the documents back up what they are reporting. Mentally challenged people such as yourself don't have the ability to comprehend the difference.
> 
> Your source is notorious for making false claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always have a big belly laugh whenever a Trump supporter complains about false claims.
> 
> The irony is fucking awesome.
> 
> You have been so gaslighted, you have become parodies of yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and prove me wrong, jackass. I've made over 12,000 posts on this site. I challenge you to find a single one in which I was not 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tard, you missed the point.
> 
> Trump is a notorious pathological liar who can't open his mouth without making a false claim.
> 
> So when you whine about false claims while trying to defend Trump, I can't help but have a giant belly laugh at your hypocritical stupidity.
Click to expand...


Like the Obama admin. spying on his campaign?


----------



## g5000

TheDude said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. They *claimed* that the documents back up what they are reporting. Mentally challenged people such as yourself don't have the ability to comprehend the difference.
> 
> Your source is notorious for making false claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always have a big belly laugh whenever a Trump supporter complains about false claims.
> 
> The irony is fucking awesome.
> 
> You have been so gaslighted, you have become parodies of yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and prove me wrong, jackass. I've made over 12,000 posts on this site. I challenge you to find a single one in which I was not 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tard, you missed the point.
> 
> Trump is a notorious pathological liar who can't open his mouth without making a false claim.
> 
> So when you whine about false claims while trying to defend Trump, I can't help but have a giant belly laugh at your hypocritical stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the Obama admin. spying on his campaign?
Click to expand...

Yes, false claims like that one.  Exactly.


----------



## Hossfly

Hutch Starskey said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many of the 535 Congress Critters became multi-millionaires while in office. Start by questioning The K Street Clique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be more interesting if you commented on the actual topic rather than whaddabout.
Click to expand...

We are talking about dirty money. You don't have to read it.


----------



## iceberg

g5000 said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. They *claimed* that the documents back up what they are reporting. Mentally challenged people such as yourself don't have the ability to comprehend the difference.
> 
> Your source is notorious for making false claims.
> 
> 
> 
> I always have a big belly laugh whenever a Trump supporter complains about false claims.
> 
> The irony is fucking awesome.
> 
> You have been so gaslighted, you have become parodies of yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and prove me wrong, jackass. I've made over 12,000 posts on this site. I challenge you to find a single one in which I was not 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tard, you missed the point.
> 
> Trump is a notorious pathological liar who can't open his mouth without making a false claim.
> 
> So when you whine about false claims while trying to defend Trump, I can't help but have a giant belly laugh at your hypocritical stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the Obama admin. spying on his campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, false claims like that one.  Exactly.
Click to expand...

so since we know he did (regardless of the given later reasons) and you cite that as a "falsehood" then you clearly are 1 sided about this.

thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## g5000

iceberg said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always have a big belly laugh whenever a Trump supporter complains about false claims.
> 
> The irony is fucking awesome.
> 
> You have been so gaslighted, you have become parodies of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and prove me wrong, jackass. I've made over 12,000 posts on this site. I challenge you to find a single one in which I was not 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tard, you missed the point.
> 
> Trump is a notorious pathological liar who can't open his mouth without making a false claim.
> 
> So when you whine about false claims while trying to defend Trump, I can't help but have a giant belly laugh at your hypocritical stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the Obama admin. spying on his campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, false claims like that one.  Exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so since we know he did (regardless of the given later reasons) and you cite that as a "falsehood" then you clearly are 1 sided about this.
> 
> thanks for clearing that up.
Click to expand...

Nope.  Obama did not spy on Trump's campaign.  That's a flat out lie and you cannot prove that horseshit


----------



## TheDude

iceberg said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always have a big belly laugh whenever a Trump supporter complains about false claims.
> 
> The irony is fucking awesome.
> 
> You have been so gaslighted, you have become parodies of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and prove me wrong, jackass. I've made over 12,000 posts on this site. I challenge you to find a single one in which I was not 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tard, you missed the point.
> 
> Trump is a notorious pathological liar who can't open his mouth without making a false claim.
> 
> So when you whine about false claims while trying to defend Trump, I can't help but have a giant belly laugh at your hypocritical stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the Obama admin. spying on his campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, false claims like that one.  Exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so since we know he did (regardless of the given later reasons) and you cite that as a "falsehood" then you clearly are 1 sided about this.
> 
> thanks for clearing that up.
Click to expand...


Clearly wrong more like. Trump exaggerates the truth.  He's often bluntly honest too, which is one reason progressives hate him.  They prefer a con, like Obama.


----------



## g5000

"Trump exaggerates the truth"

BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!


----------



## Stormy Daniels

TheDude said:


> Clearly wrong more like. Trump exaggerates the truth.  He's often bluntly honest too, which is one reason progressives hate him.



I'm just quoting this to highlight that someone actually said this garbage.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

g5000 said:


> Nope. Obama did not spy on Trump's campaign. That's a flat out lie and you cannot prove that horseshit


Obama himself may not have done so, but his administration did...with his knowledge.   

C'mon, man.  You know he did.  You can't honestly tell me you don't believe that Obama's administration put a mole in Trump's campaign solely to catch illegal Russian meddling.  It's awful convenient.  

Obama's administration spied on Trump.  Big deal.  It was balanced out by somebody hacking the Dems and exposing their bullshit.   Both sides were dirty.


----------



## iceberg

g5000 said:


> "Trump exaggerates the truth"
> 
> BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!


where's my $50?

speaking of truth and al...


----------



## cwise76

g5000 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither making the case that ne's a great prez, nor sniveling like a little bitch that he is the prez.
> 
> But the continued sniveling of snivelers like you does provide a certain entertainment value, in a certain Wile E. Coyote vein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had to listen and observe eight years of whining, screaming, teeth gnashing, temper tantrums, breath holding, and flying flecks of foam spewing from the mouths of Obama haters.  A level of hatred that is yet to be matched by Trump's opponents.
> 
> Even Trump the Birther got into the act.
> 
> Karma's a bitch.
> 
> As for this article, America deserves to know if their President is a crook and a liar.
Click to expand...

Wouldn’t matter, and I’m sure most Trumpers on this board would just chalk it up to The Donald and his shrewd buisness tactics blah blah blah. Some people want to be be duped.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subjective. Are you a tax expert? No. STFU. Your avatar is incredibly hurtful to Ms. Clifford.
Click to expand...

Lolol you stupid fuck. Open your eyes, read some articles about your orange clown. He’s a CORRUPT, misogynistic, lying piece of shit and you worship him like a god. Wake the fuck  up!


----------



## RealDave

mudwhistle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to Limbaugh.  That is your speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your IQ isn’t even half of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I read ptbw  I wouldn't make any bets on IQ's if I were you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you are intelligent enough to even comprehend 25% of what I have posted on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey PTBW  can you comprehend this  ? Trumps father bought into a  building and paid 15 million  and 4 years later sold it to pos son Donald for 10,000  It's in the book  no BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're claim is that Trump's father made a few bucks off the sale, or that The Donald got one hell of a deal from his father?
> 
> Shit, he could have just given it to him for nothing. Which means there would have been no profit, thus no tax. Instead his father sold it to his son for $10,000.00. Now, what law says you can't sell your property to your kids at a loss?
Click to expand...

I have news.  It is ILLEGAL to falsify the value of a property  for tax purposes.

You dumbass, he can not charge for it but the transfer is styill based on the VALUE.  VALUE asshole,  Not selling price.


----------



## RealDave

mudwhistle said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Failing New York Times did something I have never seen done before. They used the concept of “time value of money” in doing a very old, boring and often told hit piece on me. Added up, this means that 97% of their stories on me are bad. Never recovered from bad election call!" - President Trump
> 
> 
> 
> The Failing New York Times is no different than the Enquirer now.
Click to expand...

I get it.  When the news report the stupid & illegal stuff Trump does, you call it fake because Trump ordered you that way.
He LIED to you & you don't asre.  Wow, What a pathetic little person you are.


----------



## RealDave

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is from the New York Times.   Meaning it has the same chance of being true as the average alien abduction story or the next Christine Ford rape story.


Isdn't Limbaugh on now?  Better tune in to get your "real news".


----------



## RealDave

JWBooth said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Our President the Tax cheat *
> 
> Good for him. Any efforts by any citizen to keep what is theirs and deny the state the proceeds of organised theft should be applauded.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another ignorant fuck who believes cheating our country is a good thing.
> 
> If you don't want to support this country, Take your Fat Asssed Orange cheating POS & both of you move to another country.
> 
> 'Fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back atcha asswipe.
Click to expand...


Great response.  So why do you hate America?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Muhammed said:


> They have been investigating Trump's finances for decades and found that he's squeaky clean.


Who has? Is this "make stuff up" day?

I take it you mean, the IRS. Well genius, it's the IRS he is accused of defrauding. 

Furthermore, the first REAL investigation of Trump's finances is actually happening right now. Oops, and look what's happening.


----------



## cwise76

easyt65 said:


> New York Times....'Nuff Said.





Hutch Starskey said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many of the 535 Congress Critters became multi-millionaires while in office. Start by questioning The K Street Clique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be more interesting if you commented on the actual topic rather than whaddabout.
Click to expand...

Impossible.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

konradv said:


> It's becoming apparent that the reason for Trump not releasing his tax info was because the hit he'd take for revealing them would have been far worse than what he took for refusing.


100% Correct.


----------



## cwise76

Wow shocking revelation: TRUMP IS A CROOK.   Who could have guessed


----------



## Muhammed

g5000 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times....'Nuff Said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. They *claimed* that the documents back up what they are reporting. Mentally challenged people such as yourself don't have the ability to comprehend the difference.
> 
> Your source is notorious for making false claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always have a big belly laugh whenever a Trump supporter complains about false claims.
> 
> The irony is fucking awesome.
> 
> You have been so gaslighted, you have become parodies of yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and prove me wrong, jackass. I've made over 12,000 posts on this site. I challenge you to find a single one in which I was not 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tard, you missed the point.
> 
> Trump is a notorious pathological liar who can't open his mouth without making a false claim.
> 
> So when you whine about false claims while trying to defend Trump, I can't help but have a giant belly laugh at your hypocritical stupidity.
Click to expand...

I've heard no relevant false claims by Trump. 

For example: If Trump gets a figure wrong, such as X number of illegal aliens have murdered US citizens, but in reality the number is X - Y, I don't really give a fuck. Because that number should be zero. There should be no illegal aliens in the USA in the first place, let alone illegal aliens going around raping and murdering people.

Also, if he exaggerates a figure like that, I know that he is not trying to decieve me. He is simply manipulating the enemies of the USA such as CNN, MSNBC and the NYT, into throwing a shit fit, thus putting more public attention on America's illegal alien problem.

And it is very entertaining to watch Trump manipulate and outsmart the enemies of all mankind like that. It's genius in action.


----------



## JWBooth

RealDave said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Our President the Tax cheat *
> 
> Good for him. Any efforts by any citizen to keep what is theirs and deny the state the proceeds of organised theft should be applauded.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another ignorant fuck who believes cheating our country is a good thing.
> 
> If you don't want to support this country, Take your Fat Asssed Orange cheating POS & both of you move to another country.
> 
> 'Fuck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back atcha asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great response.  So why do you hate America?
Click to expand...

Thanks, it was and is most appropriate.
I hate theft and the unprincipled asswipes who condone it.
So, why do you hate your fellow man?


----------



## g5000

cwise76 said:


> Wow shocking revelation: TRUMP IS A CROOK.   Who could have guessed


B-b-b-b-b-b-but Hillary!

Look, a squirrel!


----------



## mudwhistle

RealDave said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your IQ isn’t even half of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read ptbw  I wouldn't make any bets on IQ's if I were you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you are intelligent enough to even comprehend 25% of what I have posted on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey PTBW  can you comprehend this  ? Trumps father bought into a  building and paid 15 million  and 4 years later sold it to pos son Donald for 10,000  It's in the book  no BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're claim is that Trump's father made a few bucks off the sale, or that The Donald got one hell of a deal from his father?
> 
> Shit, he could have just given it to him for nothing. Which means there would have been no profit, thus no tax. Instead his father sold it to his son for $10,000.00. Now, what law says you can't sell your property to your kids at a loss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have news.  It is ILLEGAL to falsify the value of a property  for tax purposes.
> 
> You dumbass, he can not charge for it but the transfer is styill based on the VALUE.  VALUE asshole,  Not selling price.
Click to expand...

Bull shit. 
Property values are assessed by the county assesser. Sale price doesn't always effect it's market value.


----------



## g5000

Muhammed said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they have 100,000 pages worth of documents to back up what they are reporting.  Oh wait, they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. They *claimed* that the documents back up what they are reporting. Mentally challenged people such as yourself don't have the ability to comprehend the difference.
> 
> Your source is notorious for making false claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always have a big belly laugh whenever a Trump supporter complains about false claims.
> 
> The irony is fucking awesome.
> 
> You have been so gaslighted, you have become parodies of yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and prove me wrong, jackass. I've made over 12,000 posts on this site. I challenge you to find a single one in which I was not 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tard, you missed the point.
> 
> Trump is a notorious pathological liar who can't open his mouth without making a false claim.
> 
> So when you whine about false claims while trying to defend Trump, I can't help but have a giant belly laugh at your hypocritical stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard no relevant false claims by Trump.
Click to expand...

Of course you haven't, willfully deaf, dumb, and blind monkey.

Of course you haven't.


----------



## Thinker101

g5000 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. They *claimed* that the documents back up what they are reporting. Mentally challenged people such as yourself don't have the ability to comprehend the difference.
> 
> Your source is notorious for making false claims.
> 
> 
> 
> I always have a big belly laugh whenever a Trump supporter complains about false claims.
> 
> The irony is fucking awesome.
> 
> You have been so gaslighted, you have become parodies of yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and prove me wrong, jackass. I've made over 12,000 posts on this site. I challenge you to find a single one in which I was not 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tard, you missed the point.
> 
> Trump is a notorious pathological liar who can't open his mouth without making a false claim.
> 
> So when you whine about false claims while trying to defend Trump, I can't help but have a giant belly laugh at your hypocritical stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard no relevant false claims by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you haven't, willfully deaf, dumb, and blind monkey.
> 
> Of course you haven't.
Click to expand...


Wow....willfully deaf, dumb, and blind monkey.  That's some observation from a racist pig.


----------



## mudwhistle

RealDave said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Failing New York Times did something I have never seen done before. They used the concept of “time value of money” in doing a very old, boring and often told hit piece on me. Added up, this means that 97% of their stories on me are bad. Never recovered from bad election call!" - President Trump
> 
> 
> 
> The Failing New York Times is no different than the Enquirer now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it.  When the news report the stupid & illegal stuff Trump does, you call it fake because Trump ordered you that way.
> He LIED to you & you don't asre.  Wow, What a pathetic little person you are.
Click to expand...

And you swallow every baseless negative story they pump out.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Thinker101 said:


> Wow....willfully deaf, dumb, and blind monkey. That's some observation from a racist pig.


I assume that means he has your vote....


----------



## Thinker101

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....willfully deaf, dumb, and blind monkey. That's some observation from a racist pig.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that means he has your vote....
Click to expand...


You can assume whatever you'd like.


----------



## Indeependent

RealDave said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your IQ isn’t even half of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read ptbw  I wouldn't make any bets on IQ's if I were you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt you are intelligent enough to even comprehend 25% of what I have posted on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey PTBW  can you comprehend this  ? Trumps father bought into a  building and paid 15 million  and 4 years later sold it to pos son Donald for 10,000  It's in the book  no BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're claim is that Trump's father made a few bucks off the sale, or that The Donald got one hell of a deal from his father?
> 
> Shit, he could have just given it to him for nothing. Which means there would have been no profit, thus no tax. Instead his father sold it to his son for $10,000.00. Now, what law says you can't sell your property to your kids at a loss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have news.  It is ILLEGAL to falsify the value of a property  for tax purposes.
> 
> You dumbass, he can not charge for it but the transfer is styill based on the VALUE.  VALUE asshole,  Not selling price.
Click to expand...

Wow, are you an idiot.
America works via Capitalism.
My property is worth what I want for it and what someone is willing to pay for it.

You must be a teacher.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> America works via Capitalism.
> My property is worth what I want for it and what someone is willing to pay for it.


Wrong, dummy. You can be charged with fraud and money laundering for overvaluing properties and for selling them at inflated prices.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is doing no better, he promised to get us out of Afghanistan and Iraq. We are still there, another broken promise.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to defend Trump,  but didn't Obama get the Nobel Peace Prize (before he took office) for getting us out of Iraq and Afghanistan?
> 
> Why the fuck were we still there?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Actually, it was awarded to him for diplomatic efforts, not for pulling out of Afghanistan.  

The Nobel Peace Prize 2009

*The Norwegian Nobel Committee has decided that the Nobel Peace Prize for 2009 is to be awarded to President Barack Obama for his extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and cooperation between peoples. The Committee has attached special importance to Obama’s vision of and work for a world without nuclear weapons.*


----------



## Oddball

in summation:

The intrepid and committed-to-truth reporters at NYT have uncovered information that an army of IRS accountants, auditors, and investigators totally missed.

We now return you to The View.


----------



## Indeependent

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America works via Capitalism.
> My property is worth what I want for it and what someone is willing to pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy. You can be charged with fraud and money laundering for overvaluing properties and for selling them at inflated prices.
Click to expand...

Wow!
You are retarded.
Please supply a concrete example.


----------



## ABikerSailor

TheDude said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and prove me wrong, jackass. I've made over 12,000 posts on this site. I challenge you to find a single one in which I was not 100% correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Tard, you missed the point.
> 
> Trump is a notorious pathological liar who can't open his mouth without making a false claim.
> 
> So when you whine about false claims while trying to defend Trump, I can't help but have a giant belly laugh at your hypocritical stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the Obama admin. spying on his campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, false claims like that one.  Exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so since we know he did (regardless of the given later reasons) and you cite that as a "falsehood" then you clearly are 1 sided about this.
> 
> thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly wrong more like. Trump exaggerates the truth.  He's often bluntly honest too, which is one reason progressives hate him.  They prefer a con, like Obama.
Click to expand...


Quick question Dude,  how can one be bluntly honest when they are exaggerating the truth?  Dunno how things were in your family growing up, but if I "exaggerated the truth" to my Grandparents, they considered it lying because it wasn't completely true.

And, Trump is more of a con man than Obama ever considered being.


----------



## mudwhistle

ABikerSailor said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tard, you missed the point.
> 
> Trump is a notorious pathological liar who can't open his mouth without making a false claim.
> 
> So when you whine about false claims while trying to defend Trump, I can't help but have a giant belly laugh at your hypocritical stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Obama admin. spying on his campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, false claims like that one.  Exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so since we know he did (regardless of the given later reasons) and you cite that as a "falsehood" then you clearly are 1 sided about this.
> 
> thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly wrong more like. Trump exaggerates the truth.  He's often bluntly honest too, which is one reason progressives hate him.  They prefer a con, like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick question Dude,  how can one be bluntly honest when they are exaggerating the truth?  Dunno how things were in your family growing up, but if I "exaggerated the truth" to my Grandparents, they considered it lying because it wasn't completely true.
> 
> And, Trump is more of a con man than Obama ever considered being.
Click to expand...

Yeah, Obama funded radical leftwing groups with billions in taxpayers cash without Congressional approval and Trump is the conman.


----------



## iceberg

ABikerSailor said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tard, you missed the point.
> 
> Trump is a notorious pathological liar who can't open his mouth without making a false claim.
> 
> So when you whine about false claims while trying to defend Trump, I can't help but have a giant belly laugh at your hypocritical stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Obama admin. spying on his campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, false claims like that one.  Exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so since we know he did (regardless of the given later reasons) and you cite that as a "falsehood" then you clearly are 1 sided about this.
> 
> thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly wrong more like. Trump exaggerates the truth.  He's often bluntly honest too, which is one reason progressives hate him.  They prefer a con, like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick question Dude,  how can one be bluntly honest when they are exaggerating the truth?  Dunno how things were in your family growing up, but if I "exaggerated the truth" to my Grandparents, they considered it lying because it wasn't completely true.
> 
> And, Trump is more of a con man than Obama ever considered being.
Click to expand...

obama would tell you one thing and flat do another. trump, while very annoying, just overstates things usually. he's got no filter and doesn't care what you think about what he says. but obama is the one saying things like "i never knew about clintons e-mail server" and then we find out he actually had an account on it. yet we bag on trump for lying and overlook those as meaningless.

if you get upset at a lie, get upset at a lie. if you can't do that "evenly" then maybe just admit you hate the person and don't really care why. but saying HE'S A LIAR while you excuse someone else from that very action?

a bit strange to me.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oddball said:


> in summation:
> 
> The intrepid and committed-to-truth reporters at NYT have uncovered information that an army of IRS accountants, auditors, and investigators totally missed.
> 
> We now return you to The View.


Tranlsation:

"I'm-a skeered to read the article. Quick, turn on Hannity!"


----------



## Oddball

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tranlsation:
> 
> "I'm-a skeered to read the article. Quick, turn on Hannity!"


I coudn't care less about either the article or Hannity.....Neither pass the smell test.

Now, care to tell us all how the NY Slimes dredged up tax illegalities and chicanery that numerous IRS bureaucrats missed?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> in summation:
> 
> The intrepid and committed-to-truth reporters at NYT have uncovered information that an army of IRS accountants, auditors, and investigators totally missed.
> 
> We now return you to The View.
> 
> 
> 
> Tranlsation:
> 
> "I'm-a skeered to read the article. Quick, turn on Hannity!"
Click to expand...



Deflection , once again my question remains the same what does the big government IRS do????

All that money, all those workers and it takes a little newspaper to do the IRS job??


.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

cwise76 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither making the case that ne's a great prez, nor sniveling like a little bitch that he is the prez.
> 
> But the continued sniveling of snivelers like you does provide a certain entertainment value, in a certain Wile E. Coyote vein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had to listen and observe eight years of whining, screaming, teeth gnashing, temper tantrums, breath holding, and flying flecks of foam spewing from the mouths of Obama haters.  A level of hatred that is yet to be matched by Trump's opponents.
> 
> Even Trump the Birther got into the act.
> 
> Karma's a bitch.
> 
> As for this article, America deserves to know if their President is a crook and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn’t matter, and I’m sure most Trumpers on this board would just chalk it up to The Donald and his shrewd buisness tactics blah blah blah. Some people want to be be duped.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subjective. Are you a tax expert? No. STFU. Your avatar is incredibly hurtful to Ms. Clifford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolol you stupid fuck. Open your eyes, read some articles about your orange clown. He’s a CORRUPT, misogynistic, lying piece of shit and you worship him like a god. Wake the fuck  up!
Click to expand...


You complain a lot. Find a safe space and cry in it.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bear513 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> in summation:
> 
> The intrepid and committed-to-truth reporters at NYT have uncovered information that an army of IRS accountants, auditors, and investigators totally missed.
> 
> We now return you to The View.
> 
> 
> 
> Tranlsation:
> 
> "I'm-a skeered to read the article. Quick, turn on Hannity!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Deflection , once again my question remains the same what does the big government IRS do????
> 
> All that money, all those workers and it takes a little newspaper to do the IRS job??
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Trump's dad set up a shell company and dumped all the money into that for his kids.  If the shell company was set up good enough, the IRS would simply assume it was just another of his holdings.  If the paperwork was good enough to pass muster with the IRS, they would have not paid much attention to it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oddball said:


> Now, care to tell us all how the NY Slimes dredged up tax illegalities and chicanery that numerous IRS bureaucrats missed?


Of course, that information appears in the article. Do I care to read the article and spoonfeed it to a stranger on the internet? No, no I don't, but thanks for asking.


----------



## Oddball

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Of course, that information appears in the article. Do I care to read the article and spoonfeed it to a stranger on the internet? No, no I don't, but thanks for asking.


If it's not a violation of tax laws, which it obviously isn't or Cheeto would be in jail, then it's mental masturbation for liberoidal circle jerks, which are all that remains of the NY Slimes' readership.

Enjoy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

FAKE NEWS. Enough of this. The IRS would not have slept on this for all these years.


----------



## cwise76

AzogtheDefiler said:


> FAKE NEWS. Enough of this. The IRS would not have slept on this for all these years.


Now back to whatabout..... fucking wake up


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

cwise76 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE NEWS. Enough of this. The IRS would not have slept on this for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to whatabout..... fucking wake up
Click to expand...


LMAO. Find your safe space yet? Snowflake?


----------



## ABikerSailor

AzogtheDefiler said:


> FAKE NEWS. Enough of this. The IRS would not have slept on this for all these years.



Actually, if the paperwork backing up the shell company that Trump and his father dumped all the money into was done properly to avoid suspicion and a possible audit, the IRS wouldn't have noticed it.


----------



## cwise76

AzogtheDefiler said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither making the case that ne's a great prez, nor sniveling like a little bitch that he is the prez.
> 
> But the continued sniveling of snivelers like you does provide a certain entertainment value, in a certain Wile E. Coyote vein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had to listen and observe eight years of whining, screaming, teeth gnashing, temper tantrums, breath holding, and flying flecks of foam spewing from the mouths of Obama haters.  A level of hatred that is yet to be matched by Trump's opponents.
> 
> Even Trump the Birther got into the act.
> 
> Karma's a bitch.
> 
> As for this article, America deserves to know if their President is a crook and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn’t matter, and I’m sure most Trumpers on this board would just chalk it up to The Donald and his shrewd buisness tactics blah blah blah. Some people want to be be duped.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subjective. Are you a tax expert? No. STFU. Your avatar is incredibly hurtful to Ms. Clifford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolol you stupid fuck. Open your eyes, read some articles about your orange clown. He’s a CORRUPT, misogynistic, lying piece of shit and you worship him like a god. Wake the fuck  up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You complain a lot. Find a safe space and cry in it.
Click to expand...

Just try to see the light. I’m trying to get you to look at the big picture here: Politics aside your orange clown has and always be a piece of shit


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

ABikerSailor said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE NEWS. Enough of this. The IRS would not have slept on this for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if the paperwork backing up the shell company that Trump and his father dumped all the money into was done properly to avoid suspicion and a possible audit, the IRS wouldn't have noticed it.
Click to expand...


You don't know the IRS. So a failed newspaper is smarter than the IRS? Tell me more.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

cwise76 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither making the case that ne's a great prez, nor sniveling like a little bitch that he is the prez.
> 
> But the continued sniveling of snivelers like you does provide a certain entertainment value, in a certain Wile E. Coyote vein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had to listen and observe eight years of whining, screaming, teeth gnashing, temper tantrums, breath holding, and flying flecks of foam spewing from the mouths of Obama haters.  A level of hatred that is yet to be matched by Trump's opponents.
> 
> Even Trump the Birther got into the act.
> 
> Karma's a bitch.
> 
> As for this article, America deserves to know if their President is a crook and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn’t matter, and I’m sure most Trumpers on this board would just chalk it up to The Donald and his shrewd buisness tactics blah blah blah. Some people want to be be duped.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subjective. Are you a tax expert? No. STFU. Your avatar is incredibly hurtful to Ms. Clifford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolol you stupid fuck. Open your eyes, read some articles about your orange clown. He’s a CORRUPT, misogynistic, lying piece of shit and you worship him like a god. Wake the fuck  up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You complain a lot. Find a safe space and cry in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just try to see the light. I’m trying to get you to look at the big picture here: Politics aside your orange clown has and always be a piece of shit
Click to expand...


If you talk to me like an adult I will respond as such. If you talk to me like a drunk ass loser, I will respond negatively. For all his faults I like our President. This is America last I checked.


----------



## cwise76

AzogtheDefiler said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE NEWS. Enough of this. The IRS would not have slept on this for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to whatabout..... fucking wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO. Find your safe space yet? Snowflake?
Click to expand...

What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

cwise76 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE NEWS. Enough of this. The IRS would not have slept on this for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to whatabout..... fucking wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO. Find your safe space yet? Snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?
Click to expand...


You don't understand English? Google Translate is your friend


----------



## cwise76

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE NEWS. Enough of this. The IRS would not have slept on this for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if the paperwork backing up the shell company that Trump and his father dumped all the money into was done properly to avoid suspicion and a possible audit, the IRS wouldn't have noticed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know the IRS. So a failed newspaper is smarter than the IRS? Tell me more.
Click to expand...

Lol you rabid trump guys are the dumbest of the dumb.


----------



## cwise76

AzogtheDefiler said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE NEWS. Enough of this. The IRS would not have slept on this for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to whatabout..... fucking wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO. Find your safe space yet? Snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand English? Google Translate is your friend
Click to expand...

Just admit Trump is a Crook POS. It’s not that hard and it’s the Gods honest TRUTH.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

cwise76 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE NEWS. Enough of this. The IRS would not have slept on this for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if the paperwork backing up the shell company that Trump and his father dumped all the money into was done properly to avoid suspicion and a possible audit, the IRS wouldn't have noticed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know the IRS. So a failed newspaper is smarter than the IRS? Tell me more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you rabid trump guys are the dumbest of the dumb.
Click to expand...


Thank you for your kind words. My bank account says otherwise.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

cwise76 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE NEWS. Enough of this. The IRS would not have slept on this for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to whatabout..... fucking wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO. Find your safe space yet? Snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand English? Google Translate is your friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just admit Trump is a Crook POS. It’s not that hard and it’s the Gods honest TRUTH.
Click to expand...


Subjective. Your opinion is not a fact.


----------



## cwise76

AzogtheDefiler said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE NEWS. Enough of this. The IRS would not have slept on this for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if the paperwork backing up the shell company that Trump and his father dumped all the money into was done properly to avoid suspicion and a possible audit, the IRS wouldn't have noticed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know the IRS. So a failed newspaper is smarter than the IRS? Tell me more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you rabid trump guys are the dumbest of the dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. My bank account says otherwise.
Click to expand...




AzogtheDefiler said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to whatabout..... fucking wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. Find your safe space yet? Snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand English? Google Translate is your friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just admit Trump is a Crook POS. It’s not that hard and it’s the Gods honest TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subjective. Your opinion is not a fact.
Click to expand...

Just try. I promise you’ll feel like you just washed away years of grime and filth.


----------



## evenflow1969

Indeependent said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America works via Capitalism.
> My property is worth what I want for it and what someone is willing to pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy. You can be charged with fraud and money laundering for overvaluing properties and for selling them at inflated prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!
> You are retarded.
> Please supply a concrete example.
Click to expand...

He is exactly right sort of, it requires the use of straw purchasers, bought appraisers and loan fraud to be illegal. Assuming there is a cash deal over paying for a property is not illegal. Way over paying for a property where a loan is involved is unlikely due to the fact a loan requires an appraiser. The appraiser would have to be bought or realy stupid so they are typically bought. Example of people who were caught doing this would be Par mortgage out of columbus ohio. There are many that have been caught.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

cwise76 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE NEWS. Enough of this. The IRS would not have slept on this for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if the paperwork backing up the shell company that Trump and his father dumped all the money into was done properly to avoid suspicion and a possible audit, the IRS wouldn't have noticed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know the IRS. So a failed newspaper is smarter than the IRS? Tell me more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you rabid trump guys are the dumbest of the dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. My bank account says otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. Find your safe space yet? Snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand English? Google Translate is your friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just admit Trump is a Crook POS. It’s not that hard and it’s the Gods honest TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subjective. Your opinion is not a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just try. I promise you’ll feel like you just washed away years of grime and filth.
Click to expand...


Will you admit that your opinion is not a fact? Are you challenging me to a battle of wits? Want to compare education? Want to compare what we do for a living? BRING IT. Don't you dare challenge my right to think the way I want to think. That is unAmerican!


----------



## ABikerSailor

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE NEWS. Enough of this. The IRS would not have slept on this for all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if the paperwork backing up the shell company that Trump and his father dumped all the money into was done properly to avoid suspicion and a possible audit, the IRS wouldn't have noticed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know the IRS. So a failed newspaper is smarter than the IRS? Tell me more.
Click to expand...


The IRS doesn't really look that closely at your tax returns if the figures add up and there aren't any deductions that look shady.  Setting up a shell company is one of those loopholes that rich people use to hide money.  If the supporting paperwork checks out and the figures add up, they generally don't bother with audits.  

To tell you the truth, when it came to tax time, there were times that I got creative with my deductions to maximize my return.  Even though I might not have donated as much to charity as the maximum donation allowed without paperwork to back it up, I always claimed the maximum allowed without supporting documentation.

If I can do that and avoid audits, how much more do you think someone can get away with if they have a good accountant and talented lawyers?


----------



## evenflow1969

AzogtheDefiler said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if the paperwork backing up the shell company that Trump and his father dumped all the money into was done properly to avoid suspicion and a possible audit, the IRS wouldn't have noticed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know the IRS. So a failed newspaper is smarter than the IRS? Tell me more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you rabid trump guys are the dumbest of the dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. My bank account says otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand English? Google Translate is your friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just admit Trump is a Crook POS. It’s not that hard and it’s the Gods honest TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subjective. Your opinion is not a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just try. I promise you’ll feel like you just washed away years of grime and filth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you admit that your opinion is not a fact? Are you challenging me to a battle of wits? Want to compare education? Want to compare what we do for a living? BRING IT. Don't you dare challenge my right to think the way I want to think. That is unAmerican!
Click to expand...

Ya, or what?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

evenflow1969 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know the IRS. So a failed newspaper is smarter than the IRS? Tell me more.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you rabid trump guys are the dumbest of the dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. My bank account says otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand English? Google Translate is your friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just admit Trump is a Crook POS. It’s not that hard and it’s the Gods honest TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subjective. Your opinion is not a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just try. I promise you’ll feel like you just washed away years of grime and filth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you admit that your opinion is not a fact? Are you challenging me to a battle of wits? Want to compare education? Want to compare what we do for a living? BRING IT. Don't you dare challenge my right to think the way I want to think. That is unAmerican!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, or what?
Click to expand...


Or I will embarrass you on these boards like I have done to countless others, eddie. Try me. Loser.


----------



## evenflow1969

AzogtheDefiler said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you rabid trump guys are the dumbest of the dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. My bank account says otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just admit Trump is a Crook POS. It’s not that hard and it’s the Gods honest TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subjective. Your opinion is not a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just try. I promise you’ll feel like you just washed away years of grime and filth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you admit that your opinion is not a fact? Are you challenging me to a battle of wits? Want to compare education? Want to compare what we do for a living? BRING IT. Don't you dare challenge my right to think the way I want to think. That is unAmerican!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or I will embarrass you on these boards like I have done to countless others, eddie. Try me. Loser.
Click to expand...

I am shaking in my boots. Also not Eddie.


----------



## cwise76

You sound just like your Orange clown. Lol


----------



## cwise76

AzogtheDefiler said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you rabid trump guys are the dumbest of the dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. My bank account says otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just admit Trump is a Crook POS. It’s not that hard and it’s the Gods honest TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subjective. Your opinion is not a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just try. I promise you’ll feel like you just washed away years of grime and filth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you admit that your opinion is not a fact? Are you challenging me to a battle of wits? Want to compare education? Want to compare what we do for a living? BRING IT. Don't you dare challenge my right to think the way I want to think. That is unAmerican!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or I will embarrass you on these boards like I have done to countless others, eddie. Try me. Loser.
Click to expand...

Trumpy is that you?


----------



## Faun

deanrd said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got him now! Not only help from Russia but from his Dad!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They reported there were over 290 revenue streams from his father to funnel money without paying taxes.
> 
> That means someone has been doing a LOT of investigation.  Over 290.  Wow.
> 
> Trump the first president in decades who refused to release his tax records.  Now we know why.
Click to expand...

Now we see that Trump is Nixon AND Spiro Agnew all rolled into one.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

cwise76 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. My bank account says otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subjective. Your opinion is not a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just try. I promise you’ll feel like you just washed away years of grime and filth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you admit that your opinion is not a fact? Are you challenging me to a battle of wits? Want to compare education? Want to compare what we do for a living? BRING IT. Don't you dare challenge my right to think the way I want to think. That is unAmerican!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or I will embarrass you on these boards like I have done to countless others, eddie. Try me. Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumpy is that you?
Click to expand...


You wish


----------



## Indeependent

evenflow1969 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America works via Capitalism.
> My property is worth what I want for it and what someone is willing to pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy. You can be charged with fraud and money laundering for overvaluing properties and for selling them at inflated prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!
> You are retarded.
> Please supply a concrete example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is exactly right sort of, it requires the use of straw purchasers, bought appraisers and loan fraud to be illegal. Assuming there is a cash deal over paying for a property is not illegal. Way over paying for a property where a loan is involved is unlikely due to the fact a loan requires an appraiser. The appraiser would have to be bought or realy stupid so they are typically bought. Example of people who were caught doing this would be Par mortgage out of columbus ohio. There are many that have been caught.
Click to expand...

“Sort of” is correct...The issue is *not* the price, it’s the fraud.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Hossfly said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for being such a brilliant businessman.  He basically just took, then squandered, daddy's money over and over, failed to pay his taxes or his employees and contractors, relied on bailouts, and rode inflation, all while living a continual lie to convince people to buy a license for his name.
> 
> The truth shall lock him up.
> 
> 
> _By age 3, Mr. Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. He was a millionaire by age 8. By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. Soon after Mr. Trump graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s.
> 
> The manipulation of values to evade taxes was central to one of the most important financial events in Donald Trump’s life. In an episode never before revealed, Mr. Trump and his siblings gained ownership of most of their father’s empire on Nov. 22, 1997, a year and a half before Fred Trump’s death. Critical to the complex transaction was the value put on the real estate. The lower its value, the lower the gift taxes. The Trumps dodged hundreds of millions in gift taxes by submitting tax returns that grossly undervalued the properties, claiming they were worth just $41.4 million. The same set of buildings would be sold off over the next decade for more than 16 times that amount._
> 
> Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a stunning article.
> Trump's lawyer has already blasted back with threats against the NYT.
> The Times editors must be fairly sure of their information since they know Trump is a sue-aholic.
> 
> This piece distills the info down well:
> 11 Takeaways From The Times’s Investigation Into Trump’s Wealth
> 
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many of the 535 Congress Critters became multi-millionaires while in office. Start by questioning The K Street Clique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be more interesting if you commented on the actual topic rather than whaddabout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about dirty money. You don't have to read it.
Click to expand...


Trump's dirty money and his lifelong lie. 
Not your diversionary nonsense.


----------



## evenflow1969

Indeependent said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America works via Capitalism.
> My property is worth what I want for it and what someone is willing to pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy. You can be charged with fraud and money laundering for overvaluing properties and for selling them at inflated prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!
> You are retarded.
> Please supply a concrete example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is exactly right sort of, it requires the use of straw purchasers, bought appraisers and loan fraud to be illegal. Assuming there is a cash deal over paying for a property is not illegal. Way over paying for a property where a loan is involved is unlikely due to the fact a loan requires an appraiser. The appraiser would have to be bought or realy stupid so they are typically bought. Example of people who were caught doing this would be Par mortgage out of columbus ohio. There are many that have been caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Sort of” is correct...The issue is *not* the price, it’s the fraud.
Click to expand...

exactly! If there is a loan involved and the price was overly inflated there is most likely fraud.  One deal will not get you caught as it could be a stupid appraiser involved so they look for multiple deals before they start issuing subpoenas. They will get you on one deal if there is evidence of paying off the appraiser.  This was so rampant in the late nineties and early 2000's I had to quit reviewing appraisals. There was no money in it because the appraisals they were sending me to review were so bad the work in detailing all the mistakes took longer than doing the appraisal myself and reviews paid significantly less than an appraisal. To bad reviews were good money if the orriginal appraiser did their job not so much if they didn't.


----------



## Indeependent

evenflow1969 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America works via Capitalism.
> My property is worth what I want for it and what someone is willing to pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy. You can be charged with fraud and money laundering for overvaluing properties and for selling them at inflated prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!
> You are retarded.
> Please supply a concrete example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is exactly right sort of, it requires the use of straw purchasers, bought appraisers and loan fraud to be illegal. Assuming there is a cash deal over paying for a property is not illegal. Way over paying for a property where a loan is involved is unlikely due to the fact a loan requires an appraiser. The appraiser would have to be bought or realy stupid so they are typically bought. Example of people who were caught doing this would be Par mortgage out of columbus ohio. There are many that have been caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Sort of” is correct...The issue is *not* the price, it’s the fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly! If there is a loan involved and the price was overly inflated there is most likely fraud.  One deal will not get you caught as it could be a stupid appraiser involved so they look for multiple deals before they start issuing subpoenas. They will get you on one deal if there is evidence of paying off the appraiser.  This was so rampant in the late nineties and early 2000's I had to quit reviewing appraisals. There was no money in it because the appraisals they were sending me to review were so bad the work in detailing all the mistakes took longer than doing the appraisal myself and reviews paid significantly less than an appraisal. To bad reviews were good money if the orriginal appraiser did their job not so much if they didn't.
Click to expand...

In that case, there are about 100 home sellers in my town that are going to be indicted.
My son-in-law is in Commercial Acquisitions where the bottom price is about 600 million.
Since the 2008 crash it is virtually impossible to pull off any schemes.


----------



## DrLove

deanrd said:


> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> Way more than we were ever told.
> Links to follow.



Yep - Although there are felonies that have passed statutes of limitations. NY State WILL collect fines, lost revenue AND interest.
Got the checkbook Dotard?


----------



## Indeependent

DrLove said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> Way more than we were ever told.
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - Although there are felonies that have passed statutes of limitations. NY State WILL collect fines, lost revenue AND interest.
> Got the checkbook Dotard?
Click to expand...

You’re a Tax Attorney?
A Tax Accountant?
A taxing person?


----------



## evenflow1969

Indeependent said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy. You can be charged with fraud and money laundering for overvaluing properties and for selling them at inflated prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> You are retarded.
> Please supply a concrete example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is exactly right sort of, it requires the use of straw purchasers, bought appraisers and loan fraud to be illegal. Assuming there is a cash deal over paying for a property is not illegal. Way over paying for a property where a loan is involved is unlikely due to the fact a loan requires an appraiser. The appraiser would have to be bought or realy stupid so they are typically bought. Example of people who were caught doing this would be Par mortgage out of columbus ohio. There are many that have been caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Sort of” is correct...The issue is *not* the price, it’s the fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly! If there is a loan involved and the price was overly inflated there is most likely fraud.  One deal will not get you caught as it could be a stupid appraiser involved so they look for multiple deals before they start issuing subpoenas. They will get you on one deal if there is evidence of paying off the appraiser.  This was so rampant in the late nineties and early 2000's I had to quit reviewing appraisals. There was no money in it because the appraisals they were sending me to review were so bad the work in detailing all the mistakes took longer than doing the appraisal myself and reviews paid significantly less than an appraisal. To bad reviews were good money if the orriginal appraiser did their job not so much if they didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case, there are about 100 home sellers in my town that are going to be indicted.
> My son-in-law is in Commercial Acquisitions where the bottom price is about 600 million.
> Since the 2008 crash it is virtually impossible to pull off any schemes.
Click to expand...

Where there is a will there is a way but yes it is tougher than it was. A good percentage of why it is harder is the appraisers that could be bought back in the day are sitting in jail. Bottom price of 600 million would be an area ripe for it today. The valuation of those properties can take years depending on the type of property. By the time the review appraisers have figured out what happened the money could be pocketed and the perps out of the country. They will likely be found at some point though. I have had my fill of courts and such so I no longer get involved in review appraisal which is were you gain the knowlege of the current scams. My market valuations these days are typically for some thing I am buying my self.


----------



## Indeependent

evenflow1969 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> You are retarded.
> Please supply a concrete example.
> 
> 
> 
> He is exactly right sort of, it requires the use of straw purchasers, bought appraisers and loan fraud to be illegal. Assuming there is a cash deal over paying for a property is not illegal. Way over paying for a property where a loan is involved is unlikely due to the fact a loan requires an appraiser. The appraiser would have to be bought or realy stupid so they are typically bought. Example of people who were caught doing this would be Par mortgage out of columbus ohio. There are many that have been caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Sort of” is correct...The issue is *not* the price, it’s the fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly! If there is a loan involved and the price was overly inflated there is most likely fraud.  One deal will not get you caught as it could be a stupid appraiser involved so they look for multiple deals before they start issuing subpoenas. They will get you on one deal if there is evidence of paying off the appraiser.  This was so rampant in the late nineties and early 2000's I had to quit reviewing appraisals. There was no money in it because the appraisals they were sending me to review were so bad the work in detailing all the mistakes took longer than doing the appraisal myself and reviews paid significantly less than an appraisal. To bad reviews were good money if the orriginal appraiser did their job not so much if they didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case, there are about 100 home sellers in my town that are going to be indicted.
> My son-in-law is in Commercial Acquisitions where the bottom price is about 600 million.
> Since the 2008 crash it is virtually impossible to pull off any schemes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where there is a will there is a way but yes it is tougher than it was. A good percentage of why it is harder is the appraisers that could be bought back in the day are sitting in jail. Bottom price of 600 million would be an area ripe for it today. The valuation of those properties can take years depending on the type of property. By the time the review appraisers have figured out what happened the money could be pocketed and the perps out of the country. They will likely be found at some point though. I have had my fill of courts and such so I no longer get involved in review appraisal which is were you gain the knowlege of the current scams. My market valuations these days are typically for some thing I am buying my self.
Click to expand...

I know a few attorneys who pocketed the money and ran.
They were found quite quickly.
It’s a pity how many dishonest people there are.


----------



## evenflow1969

Indeependent said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is exactly right sort of, it requires the use of straw purchasers, bought appraisers and loan fraud to be illegal. Assuming there is a cash deal over paying for a property is not illegal. Way over paying for a property where a loan is involved is unlikely due to the fact a loan requires an appraiser. The appraiser would have to be bought or realy stupid so they are typically bought. Example of people who were caught doing this would be Par mortgage out of columbus ohio. There are many that have been caught.
> 
> 
> 
> “Sort of” is correct...The issue is *not* the price, it’s the fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly! If there is a loan involved and the price was overly inflated there is most likely fraud.  One deal will not get you caught as it could be a stupid appraiser involved so they look for multiple deals before they start issuing subpoenas. They will get you on one deal if there is evidence of paying off the appraiser.  This was so rampant in the late nineties and early 2000's I had to quit reviewing appraisals. There was no money in it because the appraisals they were sending me to review were so bad the work in detailing all the mistakes took longer than doing the appraisal myself and reviews paid significantly less than an appraisal. To bad reviews were good money if the orriginal appraiser did their job not so much if they didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case, there are about 100 home sellers in my town that are going to be indicted.
> My son-in-law is in Commercial Acquisitions where the bottom price is about 600 million.
> Since the 2008 crash it is virtually impossible to pull off any schemes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where there is a will there is a way but yes it is tougher than it was. A good percentage of why it is harder is the appraisers that could be bought back in the day are sitting in jail. Bottom price of 600 million would be an area ripe for it today. The valuation of those properties can take years depending on the type of property. By the time the review appraisers have figured out what happened the money could be pocketed and the perps out of the country. They will likely be found at some point though. I have had my fill of courts and such so I no longer get involved in review appraisal which is were you gain the knowlege of the current scams. My market valuations these days are typically for some thing I am buying my self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a few attorneys who pocketed the money and ran.
> They were found quite quickly.
> It’s a pity how many dishonest people there are.
Click to expand...

You sure can not tell by just looking at them. I ran across the scum literally daily.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Donald Trump helped his father avoid paying income taxes.  He was three years old.

I have to give Democrats credit this out does Kavanaugh drinking in high school.  The only thing that could top this is some pre birth accusation.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

DrLove said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> Way more than we were ever told.
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - Although there are felonies that have passed statutes of limitations. NY State WILL collect fines, lost revenue AND interest.
> Got the checkbook Dotard?
Click to expand...

Nothing will happen and Trump will pay nothing.  For all the strum and drang cooked up by the democrats and the empty noise their  case, if any, and it's doubtful that there is, would not be in criminal law.  No fines. No interest and no lost revenue.   The Times was very clever in trying to paint Donald with a Fred brush.   It won't work.  The minute old Trump died this turned into a probate matter and that was long ago closed.   Any claim for money would not be against the children but against the estate and that's over.

The noise will continue however.


----------



## DOTR

deanrd said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got him now! Not only help from Russia but from his Dad!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means someone has been doing a LOT of investigation.  Over 290.  Wow.
> .
Click to expand...



   *Someone*? LOL. Did you just say "*someone*? Perhaps it was ll those "little people" you were going on about?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

mudwhistle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Obama admin. spying on his campaign?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, false claims like that one.  Exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so since we know he did (regardless of the given later reasons) and you cite that as a "falsehood" then you clearly are 1 sided about this.
> 
> thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly wrong more like. Trump exaggerates the truth.  He's often bluntly honest too, which is one reason progressives hate him.  They prefer a con, like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick question Dude,  how can one be bluntly honest when they are exaggerating the truth?  Dunno how things were in your family growing up, but if I "exaggerated the truth" to my Grandparents, they considered it lying because it wasn't completely true.
> 
> And, Trump is more of a con man than Obama ever considered being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Obama funded radical leftwing groups with billions in taxpayers cash without Congressional approval and Trump is the conman.
Click to expand...

Pure trumpkin Fantasy.


----------



## Hossfly

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America works via Capitalism.
> My property is worth what I want for it and what someone is willing to pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy. You can be charged with fraud and money laundering for overvaluing properties and for selling them at inflated prices.
Click to expand...

Who told you that lie? The county assessor values the property and you can ask 100 times it's worth. That's not illegal. Doesn't mean you'll get it.


----------



## Indeependent

Hossfly said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America works via Capitalism.
> My property is worth what I want for it and what someone is willing to pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy. You can be charged with fraud and money laundering for overvaluing properties and for selling them at inflated prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that lie? The county assessor values the property and you can ask 100 times it's worth. That's not illegal. Doesn't mean you'll get it.
Click to expand...

Don’t bother, Mr. Atheist, Internet PhD knows all.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oddball said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, that information appears in the article. Do I care to read the article and spoonfeed it to a stranger on the internet? No, no I don't, but thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not a violation of tax laws, which it obviously isn't or Cheeto would be in jail, then it's mental masturbation for liberoidal circle jerks, which are all that remains of the NY Slimes' readership.
> 
> Enjoy.
Click to expand...

Wrong. clearly we make decisions with our votes that rely on more than just whether or not something is illegal. Well,maybe you don't....


----------



## Indeependent

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, that information appears in the article. Do I care to read the article and spoonfeed it to a stranger on the internet? No, no I don't, but thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not a violation of tax laws, which it obviously isn't or Cheeto would be in jail, then it's mental masturbation for liberoidal circle jerks, which are all that remains of the NY Slimes' readership.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, dumbass. clearly we make decisions with our votes that rely on more than just whether or not something is illegal. Well,maybe you don't....
Click to expand...

WTF are you babbling about?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Hossfly said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America works via Capitalism.
> My property is worth what I want for it and what someone is willing to pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy. You can be charged with fraud and money laundering for overvaluing properties and for selling them at inflated prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that lie? The county assessor values the property and you can ask 100 times it's worth. That's not illegal. Doesn't mean you'll get it.
Click to expand...

Actually, it is quite illegal to overalueyour assets when applying for financing or courting investors. And, if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering.


----------



## Oddball

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Wrong. clearly we make decisions with our votes that rely on more than just whether or not something is illegal. Well,maybe you don't....


You obviously care because there's an (R) by his name....That's about it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America works via Capitalism.
> My property is worth what I want for it and what someone is willing to pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy. You can be charged with fraud and money laundering for overvaluing properties and for selling them at inflated prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that lie? The county assessor values the property and you can ask 100 times it's worth. That's not illegal. Doesn't mean you'll get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is quite illegal to overalueyour assets when applying for financing or courting investors. And, if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering.
Click to expand...


* if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering. *

If you think my property is worth $2 million and I sell it for $3 million, what's the fraud?
What law am I breaking?

Be specific.


----------



## Indeependent

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America works via Capitalism.
> My property is worth what I want for it and what someone is willing to pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy. You can be charged with fraud and money laundering for overvaluing properties and for selling them at inflated prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that lie? The county assessor values the property and you can ask 100 times it's worth. That's not illegal. Doesn't mean you'll get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is quite illegal to overalueyour assets when applying for financing or courting investors. And, if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering.
Click to expand...

Define over-valued and inflated.
Oh, that’s right...you can’t.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Tipsycatlover said:


> Donald Trump helped his father avoid paying income taxes. He was three years old.


Wrong. It continued through to his adult life. You don't know a single thing about any of this, do you?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America works via Capitalism.
> My property is worth what I want for it and what someone is willing to pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy. You can be charged with fraud and money laundering for overvaluing properties and for selling them at inflated prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that lie? The county assessor values the property and you can ask 100 times it's worth. That's not illegal. Doesn't mean you'll get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is quite illegal to overalueyour assets when applying for financing or courting investors. And, if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering. *
> 
> If you think my property is worth $2 million and I sell it for $3 million, what's the fraud?
> What law am I breaking?
> 
> Be specific.
Click to expand...

None, from that info alone, and thanks for asking!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Trump is in for a bad week this week.  First, the NY Times comes out with this expose on Trump that says he's not the self made millionaire that he's claimed.

Later this week?  Stormy Daniels' book comes out, which will show that he's not all that great in bed either. 

He's probably gonna explode Twitter with all the defenses of his virility and empire.


----------



## mudwhistle

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, false claims like that one.  Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> so since we know he did (regardless of the given later reasons) and you cite that as a "falsehood" then you clearly are 1 sided about this.
> 
> thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly wrong more like. Trump exaggerates the truth.  He's often bluntly honest too, which is one reason progressives hate him.  They prefer a con, like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick question Dude,  how can one be bluntly honest when they are exaggerating the truth?  Dunno how things were in your family growing up, but if I "exaggerated the truth" to my Grandparents, they considered it lying because it wasn't completely true.
> 
> And, Trump is more of a con man than Obama ever considered being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Obama funded radical leftwing groups with billions in taxpayers cash without Congressional approval and Trump is the conman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure trumpkin Fantasy.
Click to expand...

These stories are pure fantasy.


----------



## Oddball

ABikerSailor said:


> Trump is in for a bad week this week.  First, the NY Times comes out with this expose on Trump that says he's not the self made millionaire that he's claimed.
> 
> Later this week?  Stormy Daniels' book comes out, which will show that he's not all that great in bed either.
> 
> He's probably gonna explode Twitter with all the defenses of his virility and empire.


That does it....I'll never vote for him again!


----------



## Toro

Tax evasion and fraud is OK for Orange Jesus's worshippers as long as he keeps the darkies away.  

lol  old people


----------



## Oddball

Toro said:


> Tax evasion and fraud is OK for Orange Jesus's worshippers as long as he keeps the darkies away.
> 
> lol  old people


This "news" is so old that when I first heard it, I fell off my dinosaur.

I see it as evidence that the Kavanaugh travesty is petering out....The moonbats need something else to bark about.


----------



## mudwhistle

Oddball said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is in for a bad week this week.  First, the NY Times comes out with this expose on Trump that says he's not the self made millionaire that he's claimed.
> 
> Later this week?  Stormy Daniels' book comes out, which will show that he's not all that great in bed either.
> 
> He's probably gonna explode Twitter with all the defenses of his virility and empire.
> 
> 
> 
> That does it....I'll never vote for him again!
Click to expand...

Yeah....he's toast now.


----------



## ABikerSailor

mudwhistle said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is in for a bad week this week.  First, the NY Times comes out with this expose on Trump that says he's not the self made millionaire that he's claimed.
> 
> Later this week?  Stormy Daniels' book comes out, which will show that he's not all that great in bed either.
> 
> He's probably gonna explode Twitter with all the defenses of his virility and empire.
> 
> 
> 
> That does it....I'll never vote for him again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....he's toast now.
Click to expand...


I'm saying that because of his thin skin, and his pride in being a self made millionaire with great sexual prowess being questioned, this is gonna make him go into melt down mode on Twitter. 

He's gone bananas on Twitter for much less.

Hopefully, it doesn't spool him up so much that he strokes out, because then that would mean Pence would be president.


----------



## bripat9643

gipper said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might turn out to be a shitty president like the last two, but as of right now he ain’t so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No he is down right the shittiest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that’s true in the minds of some but entirely illogical, as we have had some really bad presidents who caused the deaths of many thousands.
Click to expand...

Lincoln, Wilson, FDR, Truman, Johnson


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> Trump was trained since his childhood to be a dishonest liar, thief, and fraud.



Then he would be a Democrat.


----------



## bripat9643

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is doing no better, he promised to get us out of Afghanistan and Iraq. We are still there, another broken promise.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to defend Trump,  but didn't Obama get the Nobel Peace Prize (before he took office) for getting us out of Iraq and Afghanistan?
> 
> Why the fuck were we still there?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

He got a Nobel Peace Prize for being black while President.


----------



## mudwhistle

ABikerSailor said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is in for a bad week this week.  First, the NY Times comes out with this expose on Trump that says he's not the self made millionaire that he's claimed.
> 
> Later this week?  Stormy Daniels' book comes out, which will show that he's not all that great in bed either.
> 
> He's probably gonna explode Twitter with all the defenses of his virility and empire.
> 
> 
> 
> That does it....I'll never vote for him again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....he's toast now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that because of his thin skin, and his pride in being a self made millionaire with great sexual prowess being questioned, this is gonna make him go into melt down mode on Twitter.
> 
> He's gone bananas on Twitter for much less.
> 
> Hopefully, it doesn't spool him up so much that he strokes out, because then that would mean Pence would be president.
Click to expand...

Then Pence would become the new target.
News flash......the voters are onto you assholes.


----------



## Faun

I Was a Lawyer for Spiro Agnew. President Trump Should Consider Resigning


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

mudwhistle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is in for a bad week this week.  First, the NY Times comes out with this expose on Trump that says he's not the self made millionaire that he's claimed.
> 
> Later this week?  Stormy Daniels' book comes out, which will show that he's not all that great in bed either.
> 
> He's probably gonna explode Twitter with all the defenses of his virility and empire.
> 
> 
> 
> That does it....I'll never vote for him again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....he's toast now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that because of his thin skin, and his pride in being a self made millionaire with great sexual prowess being questioned, this is gonna make him go into melt down mode on Twitter.
> 
> He's gone bananas on Twitter for much less.
> 
> Hopefully, it doesn't spool him up so much that he strokes out, because then that would mean Pence would be president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pence would become the new target.
> News flash......the voters are onto you assholes.
Click to expand...


Pence would not be targeted for impeachment.  You Trump cult freaks just don't realize how abnormal Trump is.


----------



## ABikerSailor

mudwhistle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is in for a bad week this week.  First, the NY Times comes out with this expose on Trump that says he's not the self made millionaire that he's claimed.
> 
> Later this week?  Stormy Daniels' book comes out, which will show that he's not all that great in bed either.
> 
> He's probably gonna explode Twitter with all the defenses of his virility and empire.
> 
> 
> 
> That does it....I'll never vote for him again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....he's toast now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that because of his thin skin, and his pride in being a self made millionaire with great sexual prowess being questioned, this is gonna make him go into melt down mode on Twitter.
> 
> He's gone bananas on Twitter for much less.
> 
> Hopefully, it doesn't spool him up so much that he strokes out, because then that would mean Pence would be president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Pence would become the new target.
> News flash......the voters are onto you assholes.
Click to expand...


Pence wouldn't be as much of a target as Trump is because Pence knows how to play the politics game.  He wouldn't say stupid crap in front of the tv cameras.

Trump does that constantly.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is in for a bad week this week.  First, the NY Times comes out with this expose on Trump that says he's not the self made millionaire that he's claimed.
> 
> Later this week?  Stormy Daniels' book comes out, which will show that he's not all that great in bed either.
> 
> He's probably gonna explode Twitter with all the defenses of his virility and empire.
> 
> 
> 
> That does it....I'll never vote for him again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....he's toast now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that because of his thin skin, and his pride in being a self made millionaire with great sexual prowess being questioned, this is gonna make him go into melt down mode on Twitter.
> 
> He's gone bananas on Twitter for much less.
> 
> Hopefully, it doesn't spool him up so much that he strokes out, because then that would mean Pence would be president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pence would become the new target.
> News flash......the voters are onto you assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pence would not be targeted for impeachment.  You Trump cult freaks just don't realize how abnormal Trump is.
Click to expand...

Yes, he is abnormal:  he actually keeps his promises.


----------



## Oddball

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Pence would not be targeted for impeachment.  You Trump cult freaks just don't realize how abnormal Trump is.


Merely not being a crackpot leftist is enough for democrat freaks to deem someone "abnormal"...Pence would immediately become their target for abuse.


----------



## Oddball

ABikerSailor said:


> Pence wouldn't be as much of a target as Trump is because Pence knows how to play the politics game.  He wouldn't say stupid crap in front of the tv cameras.
> 
> Trump does that constantly.


Reagan and both Bushes knew how to play the game...That didn't spare them from the hysterics, accusations, and recriminations of the moonbats....Pence would be no different.


----------



## Oddball

Faun said:


> I Was a Lawyer for Spiro Agnew. President Trump Should Consider Resigning


I'll take  "shit that will never happen" for $1,000, Alex.


----------



## deanrd

Obama2020 said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> Not only did Crooked Donnie have his wealth handed to him, but he cheated the American public out of hundreds of millions in tax revenue
> 
> 
> 
> I try to minimize my taxes in every way possible and love cash deals.
> Go have another hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO... you probably still believes that Trump only received 1 million $ from his father as a loan
Click to expand...

Remember when Rubio said Trump got 200 million from his father during the debates?

Turns out he was wrong.

It was 400 million.

And Trump screamed, "IT WAS ONLY A MILLION AND I PAID IT BACK!!!!"


----------



## deanrd

mudwhistle said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> so since we know he did (regardless of the given later reasons) and you cite that as a "falsehood" then you clearly are 1 sided about this.
> 
> thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly wrong more like. Trump exaggerates the truth.  He's often bluntly honest too, which is one reason progressives hate him.  They prefer a con, like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick question Dude,  how can one be bluntly honest when they are exaggerating the truth?  Dunno how things were in your family growing up, but if I "exaggerated the truth" to my Grandparents, they considered it lying because it wasn't completely true.
> 
> And, Trump is more of a con man than Obama ever considered being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Obama funded radical leftwing groups with billions in taxpayers cash without Congressional approval and Trump is the conman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure trumpkin Fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These stories are pure fantasy.
Click to expand...

Of course they are.  

No one believes Trump is good enough at business to turn a million into 10 billion.  

Especially with all his bankruptcies.

You would have to be a t@rd to fall for that nonsense.

Glad you agree.


----------



## Indeependent

deanrd said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly wrong more like. Trump exaggerates the truth.  He's often bluntly honest too, which is one reason progressives hate him.  They prefer a con, like Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question Dude,  how can one be bluntly honest when they are exaggerating the truth?  Dunno how things were in your family growing up, but if I "exaggerated the truth" to my Grandparents, they considered it lying because it wasn't completely true.
> 
> And, Trump is more of a con man than Obama ever considered being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Obama funded radical leftwing groups with billions in taxpayers cash without Congressional approval and Trump is the conman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure trumpkin Fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These stories are pure fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are.
> 
> No one believes Trump is good enough at business to turn a million into 10 billion.
> 
> Especially with all his bankruptcies.
> 
> You would have to be a t@rd to fall for that nonsense.
> 
> Glad you agree.
Click to expand...

How many bankruptcies out of how many businesses?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Oddball said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pence would not be targeted for impeachment.  You Trump cult freaks just don't realize how abnormal Trump is.
> 
> 
> 
> Merely not being a crackpot leftist is enough for democrat freaks to deem someone "abnormal"...Pence would immediately become their target for abuse.
Click to expand...

Pence has been a target since he ran for vp.  He's the one who cannot be attacked by bimbos.  To the left he's a pervert.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oddball said:


> Merely not being a crackpot leftist is enough for democrat freaks to deem someone "abnormal"


That's adorable, but that's not in play, here. Trump is an abnormal president, and it surely is not only "crackpot leftists" (you can just say libtards, you're not distinguish yourself with this lame effort) who think so.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Tipsycatlover said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pence would not be targeted for impeachment.  You Trump cult freaks just don't realize how abnormal Trump is.
> 
> 
> 
> Merely not being a crackpot leftist is enough for democrat freaks to deem someone "abnormal"...Pence would immediately become their target for abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pence has been a target since he ran for vp.  He's the one who cannot be attacked by bimbos.  To the left he's a pervert.
Click to expand...

Pence is a theocrat and a bigot. In other words, republican royalty.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

How did Harry Reid make his millions??


----------



## CrusaderFrank

g5000 said:


> I've long had my doubts that Trump is a billionaire.  He sure as shit isn't worth what he claims to be worth.



Jake, if Fred Trump was solely responsible for Donald's success how come his brother Robert was never on Forbes 400 while Donald has been on it for over 3 decades?


----------



## Leo123

BULLDOG said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fake News.  Just like Piece of Shit Dirty Harry Reid Knowingly and Falsely accused Romney of not paying his taxes and forced him to prove he did.
> 
> In other words, they want to see his tax returns again so they can use it as a Campaign Hammer against him.
> 
> They are going bat shit crazy right before The Midterms.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, Trump should release his taxes, and prove them wrong. That would shut them up, wouldn't it?
Click to expand...


Those documents were already challenged by the IRS and no fraud found.


----------



## BULLDOG

Leo123 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fake News.  Just like Piece of Shit Dirty Harry Reid Knowingly and Falsely accused Romney of not paying his taxes and forced him to prove he did.
> 
> In other words, they want to see his tax returns again so they can use it as a Campaign Hammer against him.
> 
> They are going bat shit crazy right before The Midterms.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, Trump should release his taxes, and prove them wrong. That would shut them up, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those documents were already challenged by the IRS and no fraud found.
Click to expand...


More reason to release them. Why do you think he is afraid of releasing his tax records?


----------



## Indeependent

BULLDOG said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fake News.  Just like Piece of Shit Dirty Harry Reid Knowingly and Falsely accused Romney of not paying his taxes and forced him to prove he did.
> 
> In other words, they want to see his tax returns again so they can use it as a Campaign Hammer against him.
> 
> They are going bat shit crazy right before The Midterms.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, Trump should release his taxes, and prove them wrong. That would shut them up, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those documents were already challenged by the IRS and no fraud found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More reason to release them. Why do you think he is afraid of releasing his tax records?
Click to expand...

To drive Liberals insane...it’s working.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

CrusaderFrank said:


> How did Harry Reid make his millions??


Wrong thread, Francis.


----------



## BULLDOG

Indeependent said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fake News.  Just like Piece of Shit Dirty Harry Reid Knowingly and Falsely accused Romney of not paying his taxes and forced him to prove he did.
> 
> In other words, they want to see his tax returns again so they can use it as a Campaign Hammer against him.
> 
> They are going bat shit crazy right before The Midterms.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, Trump should release his taxes, and prove them wrong. That would shut them up, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those documents were already challenged by the IRS and no fraud found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More reason to release them. Why do you think he is afraid of releasing his tax records?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To drive Liberals insane...it’s working.
Click to expand...


Need more proof that our idiot in chief is a childish fool?


----------



## Indeependent

BULLDOG said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fake News.  Just like Piece of Shit Dirty Harry Reid Knowingly and Falsely accused Romney of not paying his taxes and forced him to prove he did.
> 
> In other words, they want to see his tax returns again so they can use it as a Campaign Hammer against him.
> 
> They are going bat shit crazy right before The Midterms.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, Trump should release his taxes, and prove them wrong. That would shut them up, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those documents were already challenged by the IRS and no fraud found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More reason to release them. Why do you think he is afraid of releasing his tax records?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To drive Liberals insane...it’s working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Need more proof that our idiot in chief is a childish fool?
Click to expand...

*You* are the fools.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Harry Reid make his millions??
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong thread, Francis.
Click to expand...


Translation: It burnsssssssssssssss


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've long had my doubts that Trump is a billionaire.  He sure as shit isn't worth what he claims to be worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, if Fred Trump was solely responsible for Donald's success how come his brother Robert was never on Forbes 400 while Donald has been on it for over 3 decades?
Click to expand...

Because his brother Robert is not an active fraud and conman. Duh.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've long had my doubts that Trump is a billionaire.  He sure as shit isn't worth what he claims to be worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, if Fred Trump was solely responsible for Donald's success how come his brother Robert was never on Forbes 400 while Donald has been on it for over 3 decades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because his brother Robert is not an active fraud and conman. Duh.
Click to expand...


Do you always respond to Jake, Jake?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America works via Capitalism.
> My property is worth what I want for it and what someone is willing to pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy. You can be charged with fraud and money laundering for overvaluing properties and for selling them at inflated prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that lie? The county assessor values the property and you can ask 100 times it's worth. That's not illegal. Doesn't mean you'll get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is quite illegal to overalueyour assets when applying for financing or courting investors. And, if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering. *
> 
> If you think my property is worth $2 million and I sell it for $3 million, what's the fraud?
> What law am I breaking?
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None, from that info alone, and thanks for asking!
Click to expand...


No problem, thanks for admitting your error.


----------



## Leo123

BULLDOG said:


> More reason to release them. Why do you think he is afraid of releasing his tax records?



Frankly, from what I have seen with Trump and now Kavanaugh, we know the Democrats and the Democrat press (MSM) will tell lies and make up any shit they need and claim they are reporting truthfully and objectively......which they are not.   I wouldn't release any of my personal or working files to anyone unless made to do so by a legal subpoena and I consult my lawyer.  Every businessman knows this.


----------



## Leo123

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've long had my doubts that Trump is a billionaire.  He sure as shit isn't worth what he claims to be worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, if Fred Trump was solely responsible for Donald's success how come his brother Robert was never on Forbes 400 while Donald has been on it for over 3 decades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because his brother Robert is not an active fraud and conman. Duh.
Click to expand...


Neither is Trump........Duh-man.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

ABikerSailor said:


> I wonder if this tax thing will have any legs?


Nope.   It's all about Fred Trump and a 3 year old Donald.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dummy. You can be charged with fraud and money laundering for overvaluing properties and for selling them at inflated prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that lie? The county assessor values the property and you can ask 100 times it's worth. That's not illegal. Doesn't mean you'll get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is quite illegal to overalueyour assets when applying for financing or courting investors. And, if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering. *
> 
> If you think my property is worth $2 million and I sell it for $3 million, what's the fraud?
> What law am I breaking?
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None, from that info alone, and thanks for asking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem, thanks for admitting your error.
Click to expand...

I didn't make any error. I think you're confused again, todderino. Maybe you were trolling someone else and got mixed up in the middle of it.

Let's review my statement that gave you a tiny little hard on: 

"Actually, it is quite illegal to overalueyour assets when applying for financing or courting investors. And, if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering."

Yep...it's spot on...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Tipsycatlover said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this tax thing will have any legs?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.   It's all about Fred Trump and a 3 year old Donald.
Click to expand...

Right,no legs. The 99.5% of the planet who already know he is a fraud have not changed their opinion, while the 0.5% of the planet who are Trump cultists are not phased by facts.


----------



## Camp

Trump has literally and factually been trained since an early age to be a dishonest liar, a thief, and a fraud. He is a trained crook.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Following an admirable career in business and real estate, Donald Trump became one of the most effective presidents we ever had.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

You


Tipsycatlover said:


> Following an admirable career in business and real estate, Donald Trump became one of the most effective presidents we ever had.


...will read no history book, ever....

"Donald Trump, the tax fraud, failed real estate investor and Russian money laundering, became a lame duck president only 1 year into his presidency...."

More accurate.


----------



## Hossfly

Camp said:


> Trump has literally and factually been trained since an early age to be a dishonest liar, a thief, and a fraud. He is a trained crook.


Doggone right. He would make an excellent Democrat if those charges are true.


----------



## cwise76

Indeependent said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fake News.  Just like Piece of Shit Dirty Harry Reid Knowingly and Falsely accused Romney of not paying his taxes and forced him to prove he did.
> 
> In other words, they want to see his tax returns again so they can use it as a Campaign Hammer against him.
> 
> They are going bat shit crazy right before The Midterms.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, Trump should release his taxes, and prove them wrong. That would shut them up, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those documents were already challenged by the IRS and no fraud found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More reason to release them. Why do you think he is afraid of releasing his tax records?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To drive Liberals insane...it’s working.
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've long had my doubts that Trump is a billionaire.  He sure as shit isn't worth what he claims to be worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, if Fred Trump was solely responsible for Donald's success how come his brother Robert was never on Forbes 400 while Donald has been on it for over 3 decades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because his brother Robert is not an active fraud and conman. Duh.
Click to expand...

So only frauds and con men ever get rich?


----------



## bripat9643

Camp said:


> Trump has literally and factually been trained since an early age to be a dishonest liar, a thief, and a fraud. He is a trained crook.


Apparently, so have you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've long had my doubts that Trump is a billionaire.  He sure as shit isn't worth what he claims to be worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, if Fred Trump was solely responsible for Donald's success how come his brother Robert was never on Forbes 400 while Donald has been on it for over 3 decades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because his brother Robert is not an active fraud and conman. Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So only frauds and con men ever get rich?
Click to expand...

You made a logical error, there. I know you have no idea what it's called.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've long had my doubts that Trump is a billionaire.  He sure as shit isn't worth what he claims to be worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, if Fred Trump was solely responsible for Donald's success how come his brother Robert was never on Forbes 400 while Donald has been on it for over 3 decades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because his brother Robert is not an active fraud and conman. Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So only frauds and con men ever get rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a logical error, there. I know you have no idea what it's called.
Click to expand...

You're the one who made the logical error, dumbass.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've long had my doubts that Trump is a billionaire.  He sure as shit isn't worth what he claims to be worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, if Fred Trump was solely responsible for Donald's success how come his brother Robert was never on Forbes 400 while Donald has been on it for over 3 decades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because his brother Robert is not an active fraud and conman. Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So only frauds and con men ever get rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a logical error, there. I know you have no idea what it's called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who made the logical error, dumbass.
Click to expand...

Hmm, no.... you tripped over your own brain, thinking that saying someone didn't con his way to Forbes 500 is the same as saying that only conmen can get rich.  yes, that was, in fact, a logical error on your part. This error has a name, you know.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Trump will easily be reelected.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, if Fred Trump was solely responsible for Donald's success how come his brother Robert was never on Forbes 400 while Donald has been on it for over 3 decades?
> 
> 
> 
> Because his brother Robert is not an active fraud and conman. Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So only frauds and con men ever get rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a logical error, there. I know you have no idea what it's called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who made the logical error, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, no.... you tripped over your own brain, thinking that saying someone didn't con his way to Forbes 500 is the same as saying that only conmen can get rich.  yes, that was, in fact, a logical error on your part. This error has a name, you know.
Click to expand...

You said he didn't become rich because he didn't con anyone.  How is that any different than saying that you have to con people to get rich?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because his brother Robert is not an active fraud and conman. Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> So only frauds and con men ever get rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a logical error, there. I know you have no idea what it's called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who made the logical error, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, no.... you tripped over your own brain, thinking that saying someone didn't con his way to Forbes 500 is the same as saying that only conmen can get rich.  yes, that was, in fact, a logical error on your part. This error has a name, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said he didn't become rich because he didn't con anyone.  How is that any different than saying that you have to con people to get rich?
Click to expand...

Because it is why he didn't turn his modest share into the Trump brand. Trump's money in the market was borrowed, for the most part. Trump lied and conned his way to his brand. His brother did not. There is the difference.  true, his brother also did not start a company like microsoft, either, but that wouldn't really be answering the initial question to point it out (the difference), now would it?


----------



## Indeependent

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So only frauds and con men ever get rich?
> 
> 
> 
> You made a logical error, there. I know you have no idea what it's called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who made the logical error, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, no.... you tripped over your own brain, thinking that saying someone didn't con his way to Forbes 500 is the same as saying that only conmen can get rich.  yes, that was, in fact, a logical error on your part. This error has a name, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said he didn't become rich because he didn't con anyone.  How is that any different than saying that you have to con people to get rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is why he didn't turn his modest share into the Trump brand. Trump's money in the market was borrowed, for the most part. Trump lied and conned his way to his brand. His brother did not. There is the difference.  true, his brother also did not start a company like microsoft, either, but that wouldn't really be answering the initial question to point it out (the difference), now would it?
Click to expand...

So every savvy, *honest* (hee hee) person who ever gave Trump money was...an idiot!
Uh huh...


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So only frauds and con men ever get rich?
> 
> 
> 
> You made a logical error, there. I know you have no idea what it's called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who made the logical error, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, no.... you tripped over your own brain, thinking that saying someone didn't con his way to Forbes 500 is the same as saying that only conmen can get rich.  yes, that was, in fact, a logical error on your part. This error has a name, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said he didn't become rich because he didn't con anyone.  How is that any different than saying that you have to con people to get rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is why he didn't turn his modest share into the Trump brand. Trump's money in the market was borrowed, for the most part. Trump lied and conned his way to his brand. His brother did not. There is the difference.  true, his brother also did not start a company like microsoft, either, but that wouldn't really be answering the initial question to point it out (the difference), now would it?
Click to expand...

You didn't refute what I said.

Did you imagine I wouldn't notice?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made a logical error, there. I know you have no idea what it's called.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who made the logical error, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, no.... you tripped over your own brain, thinking that saying someone didn't con his way to Forbes 500 is the same as saying that only conmen can get rich.  yes, that was, in fact, a logical error on your part. This error has a name, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said he didn't become rich because he didn't con anyone.  How is that any different than saying that you have to con people to get rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is why he didn't turn his modest share into the Trump brand. Trump's money in the market was borrowed, for the most part. Trump lied and conned his way to his brand. His brother did not. There is the difference.  true, his brother also did not start a company like microsoft, either, but that wouldn't really be answering the initial question to point it out (the difference), now would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't refute what I said.
> 
> Did you imagine I wouldn't notice?
Click to expand...

But I did, and you did not notice.  And that's fine.

Anyhoo... have a good one


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who made the logical error, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no.... you tripped over your own brain, thinking that saying someone didn't con his way to Forbes 500 is the same as saying that only conmen can get rich.  yes, that was, in fact, a logical error on your part. This error has a name, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said he didn't become rich because he didn't con anyone.  How is that any different than saying that you have to con people to get rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it is why he didn't turn his modest share into the Trump brand. Trump's money in the market was borrowed, for the most part. Trump lied and conned his way to his brand. His brother did not. There is the difference.  true, his brother also did not start a company like microsoft, either, but that wouldn't really be answering the initial question to point it out (the difference), now would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't refute what I said.
> 
> Did you imagine I wouldn't notice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I did, and you did not notice.  And that's fine.
> 
> Anyhoo... have a good one
Click to expand...

You imagine you did, but you have yet to explain why the fact that Trump is rich means he conned people.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that lie? The county assessor values the property and you can ask 100 times it's worth. That's not illegal. Doesn't mean you'll get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is quite illegal to overalueyour assets when applying for financing or courting investors. And, if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering. *
> 
> If you think my property is worth $2 million and I sell it for $3 million, what's the fraud?
> What law am I breaking?
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None, from that info alone, and thanks for asking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem, thanks for admitting your error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't make any error. I think you're confused again, todderino. Maybe you were trolling someone else and got mixed up in the middle of it.
> 
> Let's review my statement that gave you a tiny little hard on:
> 
> "Actually, it is quite illegal to overalueyour assets when applying for financing or courting investors. And, if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering."
> 
> Yep...it's spot on...
Click to expand...


*if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering. *

Cool story bro. Too bad you won't back up your claim.

*Actually, it is quite illegal to overalueyour assets when applying for financing or courting investors*

What does that have to do with your claim about selling "at inflated prices"?
You talking out of your ass again?


----------



## Indeependent

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is quite illegal to overalueyour assets when applying for financing or courting investors. And, if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering. *
> 
> If you think my property is worth $2 million and I sell it for $3 million, what's the fraud?
> What law am I breaking?
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None, from that info alone, and thanks for asking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem, thanks for admitting your error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't make any error. I think you're confused again, todderino. Maybe you were trolling someone else and got mixed up in the middle of it.
> 
> Let's review my statement that gave you a tiny little hard on:
> 
> "Actually, it is quite illegal to overalueyour assets when applying for financing or courting investors. And, if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering."
> 
> Yep...it's spot on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering. *
> 
> Cool story bro. Too bad you won't back up your claim.
> 
> *Actually, it is quite illegal to overalueyour assets when applying for financing or courting investors*
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim about selling "at inflated prices"?
> You talking out of your ass again?
Click to expand...

Are you inferring there are times when FFI is not talking out if his *ass*?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Indeependent said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering. *
> 
> If you think my property is worth $2 million and I sell it for $3 million, what's the fraud?
> What law am I breaking?
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> None, from that info alone, and thanks for asking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem, thanks for admitting your error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't make any error. I think you're confused again, todderino. Maybe you were trolling someone else and got mixed up in the middle of it.
> 
> Let's review my statement that gave you a tiny little hard on:
> 
> "Actually, it is quite illegal to overalueyour assets when applying for financing or courting investors. And, if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering."
> 
> Yep...it's spot on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *if you create a pattern of selling over valued properties at inflated prices, you will likely be investigated for fraud and or money laundering. *
> 
> Cool story bro. Too bad you won't back up your claim.
> 
> *Actually, it is quite illegal to overalueyour assets when applying for financing or courting investors*
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim about selling "at inflated prices"?
> You talking out of your ass again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you inferring there are times when FFI is not talking out if his *ass*?
Click to expand...



How can you tell FFI is talking out of his ass again?

His lips are moving.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Too bad you won't back up your claim.


My claim that establishing a pattern of selling over valued property will probably get you investigated? Is that what, specifically, you want to see "backed up"? Let's be clear, before I bend over backward to spoonfeed you what you are begging for, in order to save you the great pain of looking something up yourself..  You're a bit slippery, after all.


Toddsterpatriot said:


> What does that have to do with your claim about selling "at inflated prices"?


Well, for one, they are connected in that you can find a willing conspirator (people who wish to launder money are excellent candidates) to , say, buy properties or space in a tower at a price nobody else will pay.  Then, you can go secure financing by meeting the quota for units sold at a certain price that the lender or investor will require before financing the tower.  You get your tower built, and the money gets laundered.  Often, as criminal conspiracies are sanctioned, busted, and move on to launder money elsewhere, this pyramid scheme can fall apart; bankruptcy is usually the result..  But, in countries that allow this sort of thing, it really, really helps the drug trade and can go on indefinitely.

This is often done on smaller scales as well, using "cash out" purchases of over valued properties. It's of special concern the the fed, to wit, Freddie Mac and the FBI.

Also of concern to the FBI: investment fraud. 

You don't know much about any of this, do you?  I would suggest you pause the one-man pride parade, for now.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you won't back up your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> My claim that establishing a pattern of selling over valued property will probably get you investigated? Is that what, specifically, you want to see "backed up"? Let's be clear, before I bend over backward to spoonfeed you what you are begging for, in order to save you the great pain of looking something up yourself..  You're a bit slippery, after all.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim about selling "at inflated prices"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, for one, they are connected in that you can find a willing conspirator (people who wish to launder money are excellent candidates) to , say, buy properties or space in a tower at a price nobody else will pay.  Then, you can go secure financing by meeting the quota for units sold at a certain price that the lender or investor will require before financing the tower.  You get your tower built, and the money gets laundered.  Often, as criminal conspiracies are sanctioned, busted, and move on to launder money elsewhere, this pyramid scheme can fall apart; bankruptcy is usually the result..  But, in countries that allow this sort of thing, it really, really helps the drug trade and can go on indefinitely.
> 
> This is often done on smaller scales as well, using "cash out" purchases of over valued properties. It's of special concern the the fed, to wit, Freddie Mac and the FBI.
> 
> Also of concern to the FBI: investment fraud.
> 
> You don't know much about any of this, do you?  I would suggest you pause the one-man pride parade, for now.
Click to expand...


*My claim that establishing a pattern of selling over valued property will probably get you investigated?*

Who will investigate this? Who determines the sale is too pricey, because there is a crime and not a stupid/overly optimistic buyer?

*what, specifically, you want to see "backed up"?*

What's the g-d charge? Link? There is no law against "selling over valued properties at inflated price".

*you can find a willing conspirator (people who wish to launder money are excellent candidates) to , say, buy properties or space in a tower at a price nobody else will pay.  Then, you can go secure financing by meeting the quota for units sold at a certain price that the lender or investor will require before financing the tower.  You get your tower built, and the money gets laundered.*

You skipped a step. The bad guys overpaid, the tower gets financed and built. When does the money get laundered? How? Be specific.

*Often, as criminal conspiracies are sanctioned, busted, and move on to launder money elsewhere, this pyramid scheme can fall apart; bankruptcy is usually the result..*

Huh? Who goes bankrupt? Why? Related to money laundering how exactly?

*This is often done on smaller scales as well, using "cash out" purchases of over valued properties.*

Which has what to do with money laundering?

*You don't know much about any of this, do you? *

I know you're talking out of your ass.


----------



## Aldo Raine

bripat9643 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no matter how much you cry like a little bitch, he will still be a shitty president.  But you should really think twice about defending a President who has a lifelong history of tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might turn out to be a shitty president like the last two, but as of right now he ain’t so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No he is down right the shittiest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose that’s true in the minds of some but entirely illogical, as we have had some really bad presidents who caused the deaths of many thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lincoln, Wilson, FDR, Truman, Johnson
Click to expand...



  Rump!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Who will investigate this?


Authorities at all levels. The FBI will get involved, if the scheme appears to cross state borders or involves federally backed mortgages.


Toddsterpatriot said:


> What's the g-d charge? Link?


The charges we are talking about are fraud and money laundering. What sort of link would you like me to find for you?  A description of these schemes, detailed by federal entities? Okay, you lazy slug:
Common Fraud Schemes — FBI

Emerging fraud trends: Illegal property flipping with cash-out purchases  - Freddie Mac


Toddsterpatriot said:


> You skipped a step. The bad guys overpaid, the tower gets financed and built.


Wrong. The bad guys laundered money at a fee they were quite willing to pay. The people who end up "overpaying" are the banks and investors.


Toddsterpatriot said:


> Huh? Who goes bankrupt?


The property management company. They are usually part of the scheme.


Toddsterpatriot said:


> Which has what to do with money laundering?


The smaller cash out flips are often done  for illicit profit, though money can be laundered in this way for the smaller time criminals. This is a favored method for small time bookies and drug dealers.

Todd, you really should stand down...you clearly know less than nothing about any of this. Here's a place you can start learning about this by reading about a salient example involving the most famous man in the world:

Narco-a-lago: Money Laundering at the Trump Ocean Club, Panama | Global Witness


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who will investigate this?
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities at all levels. The FBI will get involved, if the scheme appears to cross state borders or involves federally backed mortgages.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the g-d charge? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The charges we are talking about are fraud and money laundering. What sort of link would you like me to find for you?  A description of these schemes, detailed by federal entities? Okay, you lazy slug:
> Common Fraud Schemes — FBI
> 
> Emerging fraud trends: Illegal property flipping with cash-out purchases  - Freddie Mac
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You skipped a step. The bad guys overpaid, the tower gets financed and built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. The bad guys laundered money at a fee they were quite willing to pay. The people who end up "overpaying" are the banks and investors.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Who goes bankrupt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The property management company. They are usually part of the scheme.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which has what to do with money laundering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The smaller cash out flips are often done  for illicit profit, though money can be laundered in this way for the smaller time criminals. This is a favored method for small time bookies and drug dealers.
> 
> Todd, you really should stand down...you clearly know less than nothing about any of this.
Click to expand...


*The charges we are talking about are fraud and money laundering.*

Great,  "selling over valued properties at inflated price" is neither.
Thanks for admitting your error.

*The bad guys laundered money at a fee they were quite willing to pay. *

Skipped a step. They currently own a portion of a completed project. They overpaid.
How do they get their cleaned money back?

*The people who end up "overpaying" are the banks and investors.*

The builder or the bad guys somehow forced other investors to overpay? Banks to loan poorly?

That's at least a couple of skipped steps.

*The smaller cash out flips are often done for illicit profit,*

How does this in the smallest way relate to Trump or money laundering?
This is bank fraud related to fraudulent appraisals.

*Todd, you really should stand down*​
You stop talking out your ass, I'll stop pointing out what you're doing.​


----------



## KissMy

Trump took personal tax deductions on losses other business investors suffered. He got $hundreds of millions dollars tax refunds he never paid in. That tax money came from hard working tax payers. Trump is worse & more costly than government employees!!! DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!


----------



## MisterBeale

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who will investigate this?
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities at all levels. The FBI will get involved, if the scheme appears to cross state borders or involves federally backed mortgages.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the g-d charge? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The charges we are talking about are fraud and money laundering. What sort of link would you like me to find for you?  A description of these schemes, detailed by federal entities? Okay, you lazy slug:
> Common Fraud Schemes — FBI
> 
> Emerging fraud trends: Illegal property flipping with cash-out purchases  - Freddie Mac
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You skipped a step. The bad guys overpaid, the tower gets financed and built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. The bad guys laundered money at a fee they were quite willing to pay. The people who end up "overpaying" are the banks and investors.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Who goes bankrupt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The property management company. They are usually part of the scheme.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which has what to do with money laundering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The smaller cash out flips are often done  for illicit profit, though money can be laundered in this way for the smaller time criminals. This is a favored method for small time bookies and drug dealers.
> 
> Todd, you really should stand down...you clearly know less than nothing about any of this. Here's a place you can start learning about this by reading about a salient example involving the most famous man in the world:
> 
> Narco-a-lago: Money Laundering at the Trump Ocean Club, Panama | Global Witness
Click to expand...

You are making the assumption that there is a difference between the governments of the world, their intel agencies, the Deep States of the world and organized crime.

The place where one ends and the other starts is murky at best.

How a big US bank laundered billions from Mexico's murderous drug gangs

Bank to Plead Guilty to Laundering Drug Money

Deutsche Bank fined for $10 billion Russian money-laundering scheme

The top 50 global banks allegedly involved in a $21 billion Russian money-laundering scheme

CIA-TRAINED CUBANS REPORTED RUNNING DRUGS | CIA FOIA (foia.cia.gov)

Allegations of CIA drug trafficking - Wikipedia

Special Reports - Cocaine, Conspiracy Theories And The Cia In Central America | Drug Wars | FRONTLINE | PBS

I WARNED folks here about all of this before he was elected.  None of this is a surprise, and if he were to go, none of it would change a damn thing.  This is personal, they just don't like his politics, and they are using dirt that has nothing to do with him.  This shit will continue, regardless.

Both the Bush and Clinton families were involved in it as well, so I can't say it makes much of a difference.


----------



## mudwhistle

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is in for a bad week this week.  First, the NY Times comes out with this expose on Trump that says he's not the self made millionaire that he's claimed.
> 
> Later this week?  Stormy Daniels' book comes out, which will show that he's not all that great in bed either.
> 
> He's probably gonna explode Twitter with all the defenses of his virility and empire.
> 
> 
> 
> That does it....I'll never vote for him again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....he's toast now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that because of his thin skin, and his pride in being a self made millionaire with great sexual prowess being questioned, this is gonna make him go into melt down mode on Twitter.
> 
> He's gone bananas on Twitter for much less.
> 
> Hopefully, it doesn't spool him up so much that he strokes out, because then that would mean Pence would be president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pence would become the new target.
> News flash......the voters are onto you assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pence would not be targeted for impeachment.  You Trump cult freaks just don't realize how abnormal Trump is.
Click to expand...

Yeah, he could be a normal politician. 
We all know what that means. 
Paying lipservice to the voters while doing the opposite.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Trump is going to crush those feeble lies by releasing tax returns from 1988 to 2016.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Just kidding, of course.  That Statute of Limitations has expired for those violations relating to Papa Trump's Estate.  However, people don't just suddenly turn honest.  Alan Weisselberg is going to need more Immunity.


----------



## Freiheit

More attack with little or no corroboration.  Mr. Trump is smart I admire smart people.  Your can bet he works as much to his advantage as he can.


----------



## DrLove

While USMB idiots yammer about Bart and Blasey-Ford - there are yet more legal problems for criminal enterprise ignorant clowns elevated to the highest office in the land:
Probes of Trump taxes carry potential for millions in fines

He's gonna pay back every penny and we'll be having a look at his taxes on short order:
New York State Investigates Allegations of Trump Tax Fraud

Between Mueller, the Southern District, Manafort, Cohen, emoluments/ Zervos lawsuits, and now tax evasion ...
I wouldn't give Trump's Troubles to a MONKEY on a ROCK!


----------



## Penelope

I don't think you should put "we elevated". One might get the wrong impression you voted for him.

Hurry you can change it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

New York attorneys have been examining the Trump Foundation for two years without finding any discrepancies.  They will be equally as successful in examining Fred Trump's taxes.

The man died in 1999.  The estate was probated and closed.  End of discussion.


----------



## toobfreak

DrLove said:


> While USMB idiots yammer about Bart and Blasey-Ford - there are yet more legal problems for criminal enterprise we elevated to the highest office in the land:
> Probes of Trump taxes carry potential for millions in fines
> 
> He's gonna pay back every penny and we'll be having a look at his taxes on short order:
> New York State Investigates Allegations of Trump Tax Fraud
> 
> Between Mueller, the Southern District, Manafort, Cohen, emoluments/ Zervos lawsuits, and now tax evasion ...
> I wouldn't give Trump's Troubles to a MONKEY on a ROCK!




Sorry, no.  Most of the investigation shows that while clever, the tax dodges were legal.  That is why the tax law is kept so complicated!  Only a tiny percentage are POTENTIALLY across the line.  And of those, they are from SO VERY LONG AGO, they no longer matter.  Trump owes and shall pay back little or nothing.

Loveless bombs out again.


----------



## Penelope

Tipsycatlover said:


> New York attorneys have been examining the Trump Foundation for two years without finding any discrepancies.  They will be equally as successful in examining Fred Trump's taxes.
> 
> The man died in 1999.  The estate was probated and closed.  End of discussion.



New York Sues Trump for Using His Foundation As a Slush Fund

See everything about him is fake.  This discussion is ongoing.


----------



## toobfreak

Tipsycatlover said:


> The man died in 1999.



Hey, Tipsy, last I checked, isn't 1999 from a DIFFERENT CENTURY?    Another total nothing burger "tax scandal" from the Left.  What next, trying to go after Trump's grandmother?   Maybe they intend to DIG HER UP and shake the skeleton for pennies.


----------



## DrLove

Tipsycatlover said:


> New York attorneys have been examining the Trump Foundation for two years without finding any discrepancies.  They will be equally as successful in examining Fred Trump's taxes.
> The man died in 1999.  The estate was probated and closed.  End of discussion.



You think it is the end of the discussion? Sorry Sarah

_Asked to identify what in the article was incorrect, Huckabee Sanders said, “I won’t go through every line of a very boring 14,000-word story.”_

Sorry we can't dumb it down to two pages double-spaced like Donald likes his daily intel reports.

And btw - so much for the Orange Idiot's claim of a 1 million dollar loan that he paid back with interest. Daddy Dearest gave the entitled little rich boy 2 million before his second birthday. The emperor has no clothes.


----------



## HenryBHough

A Democrat is an individual who believes that tax avoidance is illegal.

They aren't allowed to read history and never heard of Oliver Wendell Holmes, Jr.

Which is a good thing because, had they any knowledge of him, they'd be searching for statues of him to destroy.


----------



## edward37

Tipsycatlover said:


> New York attorneys have been examining the Trump Foundation for two years without finding any discrepancies.  They will be equally as successful in examining Fred Trump's taxes.
> 
> The man died in 1999.  The estate was probated and closed.  End of discussion.


Trump family,,,,,a den of snakes


----------



## DrLove

Penelope said:


> New York Sues Trump for Using His Foundation As a Slush Fund
> 
> See everything about him is fake.  This discussion is ongoing.



I forgot about this one. If Mueller doesn't get him, one or more of these other things will.
Gonna have his taxes soon too .. THAT will be interesting!


----------



## Pilot1

Do you think Trump does his own personal, or corporate Income Tax Returns?  He has a cadre of Accountants, and Lawyers do that, and who use the TAX CODE to legally pay what he actually owes based upon deductions available under the LAW.  More TDS from the left.  What will it be tomorrow?


----------



## Wyatt earp

DrLove said:


> While USMB idiots yammer about Bart and Blasey-Ford - there are yet more legal problems for criminal enterprise ignorant clowns elevated to the highest office in the land:
> Probes of Trump taxes carry potential for millions in fines
> 
> He's gonna pay back every penny and we'll be having a look at his taxes on short order:
> New York State Investigates Allegations of Trump Tax Fraud
> 
> Between Mueller, the Southern District, Manafort, Cohen, emoluments/ Zervos lawsuits, and now tax evasion ...
> I wouldn't give Trump's Troubles to a MONKEY on a ROCK!




Translation ~ They found no collusion between Trump and Russia



.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

toobfreak said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man died in 1999.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Tipsy, last I checked, isn't 1999 from a DIFFERENT CENTURY?    Another total nothing burger "tax scandal" from the Left.  What next, trying to go after Trump's grandmother?   Maybe they intend to DIG HER UP and shake the skeleton for pennies.
Click to expand...

It is nonsense.  This is a probate matter and the estate has been closed for years.  

Democrats think they can charge a 3 year old Donald Trump with tax evasion.  Good luck with that one.

This is nothing.


----------



## DrLove

HenryBHough said:


> A Democrat is an individual who believes that tax avoidance is illegal.
> 
> They aren't allowed to read history and never heard of Oliver Wendell Holmes, Jr.
> 
> Which is a good thing because, had they any knowledge of him, they'd be searching for statues of him to destroy.



There is legal tax avoidance, and illegal tax avoidance. 
My IRA, Health Savings Account and tax free muni-funds are examples of legal tax avoidance.
Creating a bogus family shell company to bill Daddy 30-50% over cost for shit and then pocket the difference would be an example of I-L-L-E-G-A-L tax avoidance. 
Let us know if you need anything else explained.


----------



## DrLove

Tipsycatlover said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man died in 1999.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Tipsy, last I checked, isn't 1999 from a DIFFERENT CENTURY?    Another total nothing burger "tax scandal" from the Left.  What next, trying to go after Trump's grandmother?   Maybe they intend to DIG HER UP and shake the skeleton for pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is nonsense.  This is a probate matter and the estate has been closed for years.
> 
> Democrats think they can charge a 3 year old Donald Trump with tax evasion.  Good luck with that one.
> 
> This is nothing.
Click to expand...


Need a lil help there Tips?


----------



## toobfreak

DrLove said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man died in 1999.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Tipsy, last I checked, isn't 1999 from a DIFFERENT CENTURY?    Another total nothing burger "tax scandal" from the Left.  What next, trying to go after Trump's grandmother?   Maybe they intend to DIG HER UP and shake the skeleton for pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is nonsense.  This is a probate matter and the estate has been closed for years.
> 
> Democrats think they can charge a 3 year old Donald Trump with tax evasion.  Good luck with that one.
> 
> This is nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Need a lil help there Tips?
Click to expand...



This, from the people who said that Trump would be out of office resigned or impeached before 2017 was out.


----------



## Penelope

HenryBHough said:


> A Democrat is an individual who believes that tax avoidance is illegal.
> 
> They aren't allowed to read history and never heard of Oliver Wendell Holmes, Jr.
> 
> Which is a good thing because, had they any knowledge of him, they'd be searching for statues of him to destroy.



It is the way they did it.   Was he a tax evader as well.


----------



## Vandalshandle

...and in today's news, "Trump uses fraudulent methods to avoid taxes".  And in other news, "Dog bites man".


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Vandalshandle said:


> ...and in today's news, "Trump uses fraudulent methods to avoid taxes".  And in other news, "Dog bites man".


And the IRS never noticed.


----------



## sealybobo

deanrd said:


> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.



Beth Shapiro Kaufman, a Caplin & Drysdale tax lawyer and a former Treasury official, told the AP. There is typically a three-year statute of limitations on federal gift inquiries, but that doesn't apply when a gift is made without being reported to the government. And if the donor is dead, the IRS would have the ability to go after the beneficiary of the gift for unpaid taxes, Kaufman said.

In New York, tax officials had already been looking into whether Mr. Trump or his charitable foundation misrepresented their tax liability. State law would allow them to seek civil penalties if they can show someone intentionally sought to evade taxes, even decades ago. Those who lose such cases are often required to pay their back taxes along with penalties.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Tipsycatlover said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and in today's news, "Trump uses fraudulent methods to avoid taxes".  And in other news, "Dog bites man".
> 
> 
> 
> And the IRS never noticed.
Click to expand...


Oh, but they have. Trump, himself, told us that the reason that he would not release his taxes is because they were being audited by the IRS, and Trump never lies....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Vandalshandle said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and in today's news, "Trump uses fraudulent methods to avoid taxes".  And in other news, "Dog bites man".
> 
> 
> 
> And the IRS never noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, but they have. Trump, himself, told us that the reason that he would not release his taxes is because they were being audited by the IRS, and Trump never lies....
Click to expand...


You're saying that Trump was audited every year.  The IRS knew the tax returns were frauds and decided to ignore all that just cause.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

sealybobo said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth Shapiro Kaufman, a Caplin & Drysdale tax lawyer and a former Treasury official, told the AP. There is typically a three-year statute of limitations on federal gift inquiries, but that doesn't apply when a gift is made without being reported to the government. And if the donor is dead, the IRS would have the ability to go after the beneficiary of the gift for unpaid taxes, Kaufman said.
> 
> In New York, tax officials had already been looking into whether Mr. Trump or his charitable foundation misrepresented their tax liability. State law would allow them to seek civil penalties if they can show someone intentionally sought to evade taxes, even decades ago. Those who lose such cases are often required to pay their back taxes along with penalties.
Click to expand...

Aren't you claiming that the gifts were made to a three year old Donald Trump?  There's nothing there.

New York officials have been looking into Trump's charitable foundation for two years.  They have found nothing.  The New York attorney general went to court to prevent the foundation for winding up and closing down.  You know what the foundation was for right?  It had nothing to do with providing for any charity.  It never said no one ever said it was going to provide for a charity,


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Great, "selling over valued properties at inflated price" is neither.
> Thanks for admitting your error.


I did not say that that alone was either (in fact, I exicitly said the opposite, just for you) as anyone can read for themselves. Todd, no need to make yourself seem retarded to troll.


Toddsterpatriot said:


> Skipped a step. They currently own a portion of a completed project. They overpaid


Correct, which they do happily, as the fee for laundering their illicit capital. So, they are not overpaying in their eyes, as they get value for that premium. And, eventually, they sell that propoerty, which is the integration step in money laundering. Todd, you're being retarded again.


Toddsterpatriot said:


> How does this in the smallest way relate to Trump or money laundering?


It really doesn't, it was merely in response to your pestering and begging for information. If we are drifting off topic, go whine to a mirror, whiner. You whine about something not being about Trump, then completely ignore the link i  provided that is about Trump's involvement in a real estate money laundering scheme. Face it, troll...you just want my attention.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

MisterBeale said:


> You are making the assumption that there is a difference between the governments of the world, their intel agencies, the Deep States of the world and organized crime.


Because there is. That's why this type of money laundering is a bigger problem in some countries than in others.

Even in this country, with some of the strictest laws against this fraud on the planet, it is hard to detect such fraud. We don't have enough agents to monitor every transaction. Typically this fraud is only uncovered when it is reported by bank officials or a victim of the fraud.

Or, in Trump's case, when the accomplices start singing like canaries to keep their own asses out of prison.


----------



## sealybobo

Tipsycatlover said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth Shapiro Kaufman, a Caplin & Drysdale tax lawyer and a former Treasury official, told the AP. There is typically a three-year statute of limitations on federal gift inquiries, but that doesn't apply when a gift is made without being reported to the government. And if the donor is dead, the IRS would have the ability to go after the beneficiary of the gift for unpaid taxes, Kaufman said.
> 
> In New York, tax officials had already been looking into whether Mr. Trump or his charitable foundation misrepresented their tax liability. State law would allow them to seek civil penalties if they can show someone intentionally sought to evade taxes, even decades ago. Those who lose such cases are often required to pay their back taxes along with penalties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you claiming that the gifts were made to a three year old Donald Trump?  There's nothing there.
> 
> New York officials have been looking into Trump's charitable foundation for two years.  They have found nothing.  The New York attorney general went to court to prevent the foundation for winding up and closing down.  You know what the foundation was for right?  It had nothing to do with providing for any charity.  It never said no one ever said it was going to provide for a charity,
Click to expand...

Nonsense. Trump did commit fraud thru his charity. Eric was doing things legitimately and Donald insisted he start making money off the people coming to the events held at his hotel.

Just because he’s gotten away with shit doesn’t mean there’s nothing there. That’s ridiculous


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, "selling over valued properties at inflated price" is neither.
> Thanks for admitting your error.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say that that alone was either (in fact, I exicitly said the opposite, just for you) as anyone can read for themselves. Todd, no need to make yourself seem retarded to troll.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skipped a step. They currently own a portion of a completed project. They overpaid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, which they do happily, as the fee for laundering their illicit capital. So, they are not overpaying in their eyes, as they get value for that premium. And, eventually, they sell that propoerty, which is the integration step in money laundering. Todd, you're being retarded again.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this in the smallest way relate to Trump or money laundering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really doesn't, it was merely in response to your pestering and begging for information. If we are drifting off topic, go whine to a mirror, whiner. You whine about something not being about Trump, then completely ignore the link i  provided that is about Trump's involvement in a real estate money laundering scheme. Face it, troll...you just want my attention.
Click to expand...


*I did not say that that alone was either *

Right. Selling at an inflated price will get you investigated. 
By the department of "we know the proper price of everything"
Right.

*Correct, which they do happily, as the fee for laundering their illicit capital. So, they are not overpaying in their eyes, as they get value for that premium. And, eventually, they sell that propoerty, *

Why do they need to overpay for this "laundering"?

* If we are drifting off topic,*

Not at all, I love your "topic". DERP!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Selling at an inflated price will get you investigated.


Again, not what I said. I said "can" and "might", and that a pattern of doing it will likely get you investigated. Todd, you're not being very honest.


Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why do they need to overpay for this "laundering"?


Okay, again, I want to be clear about what you are asking, as you are a slippery little troll and like to misrepresent what has been said:

Are you asking: "Why do money launderers pay to get their money laundered?" Because Todd, I gotta tell ya, you are expected, as a grown man who can feed himself, to be able too puzzle that out for yourself . But I will explain, if you really, really want me to do so.

You love my topic? Aww, thanks sweetie. Just for you, I posted an excellent piece of journalism about Trump's drug money tower in Panama. I guess you have been too overtaken by this new emotion to have read it, yet.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selling at an inflated price will get you investigated.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not what I said. I said "can" and "might", and that a pattern of doing it will likely get you investigated. Todd, you're not being very honest.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they need to overpay for this "laundering"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, again, I want to be clear about what you are asking, as you are a slippery little troll and like to misrepresent what has been said:
> 
> Are you asking: "Why do money launderers pay to get their money laundered?" Because Todd, I gotta tell ya, you are expected, as a grown man who can feed himself, to be able too puzzle that out for yourself . But I will explain, if you really, really want me to do so.
> 
> You love my topic? Aww, thanks sweetie. Just for you, I posted an excellent piece of journalism about Trump's drug money tower in Panama. I guess you have been too overtaken by this new emotion to have read it, yet.
Click to expand...


*Again, not what I said. I said "can" and "might", and that a pattern of doing it will likely get you investigated. *

Right, because the government knows what you should pay for everything. DERP!

*I posted an excellent piece of journalism about Trump's drug money tower in Panama. *

So was the US government also an expert on proper prices in Panama?
Strangely, no mention of overpaying in the article.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Right, because the government knows what you should pay for everything.


Again, not what i said or implied. Dang, you really need attention tonight, dont ya toddster?

Todd, when criminals buy things at a price that others wont pay...yes Todd, they are paying a premium to launder money. They are "overpaying", in the eyes of law abiding citizens like me and you. Thats one way fraudsters are caught: they have to obtain their financing through shady deals and criminal money.  That is precisely what is swirling around trump and his company right now. Jesus man, pay attention!


----------



## Vandalshandle

Tipsycatlover said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and in today's news, "Trump uses fraudulent methods to avoid taxes".  And in other news, "Dog bites man".
> 
> 
> 
> And the IRS never noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, but they have. Trump, himself, told us that the reason that he would not release his taxes is because they were being audited by the IRS, and Trump never lies....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're saying that Trump was audited every year.  The IRS knew the tax returns were frauds and decided to ignore all that just cause.
Click to expand...


I haven't the slightest idea of what you are trying to say. But, Trump told us all that he would not release his tax returns because he was being audited. That was 2 years ago, and he still has not released his tax returns, so, presumably, he is still being audited. That being the case, the news that he has been engaging in fraudulent tax activity has creditability. Personally, I have never been audited, and if I were running for office, would have no problem whatsoever in releasing my returns.


----------



## Oberon178

deanrd said:


> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.



lol more fake news. These guys get audited by state, local, and Federal tax authorities every year. As for parents moving money into and out of others accounts that isn't news either, except to those who don't have much to move; parents move money into their childrens' accounts as the age and get closer to retirement as a SOP. for instance, all perfectly legal tax avoidance schemes, depending on the way they go about it.

Nothing Burger #23259025820358203015820358210-5820 from Democrats. yawn.


----------



## Indeependent

Oberon178 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol more fake news. These guys get audited by state, local, and Federal tax authorities every year. As for parents moving money into and out of others accounts that isn't news either, except to those who don't have much to move; parents move money into their childrens' accounts as the age and get closer to retirement as a SOP. for instance, all perfectly legal tax avoidance schemes, depending on the way they go about it.
> 
> Nothing Burger #23259025820358203015820358210-5820 from Democrats. yawn.
Click to expand...

Dean is an American blood sucking immigrant who is angry that Trump is preventing one or more family members from trespassing into the US.


----------



## Oberon178

Indeependent said:


> Oberon178 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol more fake news. These guys get audited by state, local, and Federal tax authorities every year. As for parents moving money into and out of others accounts that isn't news either, except to those who don't have much to move; parents move money into their childrens' accounts as the age and get closer to retirement as a SOP. for instance, all perfectly legal tax avoidance schemes, depending on the way they go about it.
> 
> Nothing Burger #23259025820358203015820358210-5820 from Democrats. yawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dean is an American blood sucking immigrant who is angry that Trump is preventing one or more family members from trespassing into the US.
Click to expand...


Yes, I know; I'm a poster here, trying to get some stuff changed but my old email addy is no longer working. Deanrd needs to be deported, like most other  Democrats, hopefully soon.


----------



## dudmuck

deanrd said:


> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.


This is great example for our kids.


----------



## KissMy

“Trump likes to say he does things in a big way, but I doubt he would boast about having what was likely the biggest net operating loss in the economy,” Mere wage earners cannot avail themselves of the provision Mr. Trump and other business owners use to avoid taxes. “If you experience a loss in one year, you don’t get to carry it forward or carry it back.” government has made it particularly easy for real estate investors to avoid taxes. Investors, for example, can walk away from a property and record the investment as a loss — even if they were playing with borrowed money. While a profit from that same property would be treated as a capital gain, losses are treated as “operating losses” “*There were real economic losses from those investments — borne entirely by the lenders. Yet nonetheless he was able to emerge with a large net operating loss to carry forward, attributable primarily to losing other people’s money.”*


----------



## deanrd

Inside the NYT investigation into Trump's questionable tax schemes

They're not done.

"We've got more leads and more string to pull. We're just going to keep going on it," investigative reporter Susanne Craig told CNN's Brian Stelter on "Reliable Sources" Sunday. "There's a lot of information that we've been given."

Some media critics suggested that the reporting was somewhat overshadowed by the crush of the Brett Kavanaugh controversy in early October. But Craig said it was published when it was ready -- and has already prompted followup probes by New York regulators.

NY housing regulator 'examining' Trump real estate empire following NYT Bombshell report

Tax fraud allegations against Trump family to get New York State review

New York Times report says Trump engaged in 'outright fraud' to avoid taxes as he inherited father's wealth — worth more than $400 million in today's dollars

----------------------------

Now that Kavanaugh is out of the way, I suspect people will be giving this story a second look.
And a third
and a forth.......


----------



## Anathema

That’s nice. It’s not like any of us care.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Lollololllol lolololol lolllololllolllollll 

NYTimes Bombshell


----------



## Oddball




----------



## chops_

The 1924 law allows the chairmen of Congress' tax committees to look at anybody's tax returns, notes *Fox News.*
*
Dems Eye Trump Tax Returns If Blue Wave Happens*


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Yawww.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## miketx

deanrd said:


> Inside the NYT investigation into Trump's questionable tax schemes
> 
> They're not done.
> 
> "We've got more leads and more string to pull. We're just going to keep going on it," investigative reporter Susanne Craig told CNN's Brian Stelter on "Reliable Sources" Sunday. "There's a lot of information that we've been given."
> 
> Some media critics suggested that the reporting was somewhat overshadowed by the crush of the Brett Kavanaugh controversy in early October. But Craig said it was published when it was ready -- and has already prompted followup probes by New York regulators.
> 
> NY housing regulator 'examining' Trump real estate empire following NYT Bombshell report
> 
> Tax fraud allegations against Trump family to get New York State review
> 
> New York Times report says Trump engaged in 'outright fraud' to avoid taxes as he inherited father's wealth — worth more than $400 million in today's dollars
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Now that Kavanaugh is out of the way, I suspect people will be giving this story a second look.
> And a third
> and a forth.......


----------



## Pete7469

Nothing is ever over with you turds unless it's one of your fellow turds who committed the act. You forget every tax John Kerry skips out on, but you're still convinced you can find something on Trump that is as remotely egregious as behavior democrooks engage in every time they shake hands. If there are any of these imbeciles left alive in 2050 they'll still be pissing and moaning about "I believe the lying psycho liberal bitch".


. 

Fuck you assholes.


.


----------



## Sunni Man

deanrd said:


> Now that Kavanaugh is out of the way, I suspect people will be giving this story a second look.
> And a third
> and a forth.......


Deanie boy, what ever happened to Russia, Russia, Russia??   ...


----------



## Frankeneinstein

> *Reporters: More to come on Trump's tax schemes.....And you guys thought it was over? Not a chance.*




Over? who thinks it's over?...it still has 6 more years.


----------



## miketx

Frankeneinstein said:


> Over? who thinks it's over?...it still has 6 more years.


----------



## Billy_Bob

LOL...

Same old regurgitated garbage they have been spewing for over 20 years on Trump... Nothing new or damning..


----------



## Billy_Bob

deanrd said:


> Inside the NYT investigation into Trump's questionable tax schemes
> 
> They're not done.
> 
> "We've got more leads and more string to pull. We're just going to keep going on it," investigative reporter Susanne Craig told CNN's Brian Stelter on "Reliable Sources" Sunday. "There's a lot of information that we've been given."
> 
> Some media critics suggested that the reporting was somewhat overshadowed by the crush of the Brett Kavanaugh controversy in early October. But Craig said it was published when it was ready -- and has already prompted followup probes by New York regulators.
> 
> NY housing regulator 'examining' Trump real estate empire following NYT Bombshell report
> 
> Tax fraud allegations against Trump family to get New York State review
> 
> New York Times report says Trump engaged in 'outright fraud' to avoid taxes as he inherited father's wealth — worth more than $400 million in today's dollars
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Now that Kavanaugh is out of the way, I suspect people will be giving this story a second look.
> And a third
> and a forth.......


Any lie will do for left tards...

Lets see... Three years back is all the IRS can go back and charge anyone on...  Gawd you fools are so easily led by your nose rings...


----------



## Intolerant

So you’ve went from Russia Russia to his taxes.


----------



## Geaux4it

The left don't care if one doesn't pay taxes. Their poster boy Al Sharpton is an expert at not paying income tax

-Geaux


----------



## Billy_Bob

Intolerant said:


> View attachment 221164 So you’ve went from Russia Russia to his taxes.


LOL

Russia is collapsing on  them... And taxes is all they now have..

Rosenstine has been outed as a democrat plant and operative in the DOJ. His days are numbered.  The FISA court was lied to and documents are now out that show it was a DNC lawyer who is right smack dead center of the lies and deceptions..

After mid-terms look for major changes..


----------



## Sun Devil 92

deanrd said:


> Inside the NYT investigation into Trump's questionable tax schemes
> 
> They're not done.
> 
> "We've got more leads and more string to pull. We're just going to keep going on it," investigative reporter Susanne Craig told CNN's Brian Stelter on "Reliable Sources" Sunday. "There's a lot of information that we've been given."
> 
> Some media critics suggested that the reporting was somewhat overshadowed by the crush of the Brett Kavanaugh controversy in early October. But Craig said it was published when it was ready -- and has already prompted followup probes by New York regulators.
> 
> NY housing regulator 'examining' Trump real estate empire following NYT Bombshell report
> 
> Tax fraud allegations against Trump family to get New York State review
> 
> New York Times report says Trump engaged in 'outright fraud' to avoid taxes as he inherited father's wealth — worth more than $400 million in today's dollars
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Now that Kavanaugh is out of the way, I suspect people will be giving this story a second look.
> And a third
> and a forth.......



Please bring it......

In another couple of weeks.....

Pence could take over and still do 2 (yes eight years) terms.

Please keep up the effort.


----------



## JGalt

I really thought they had him for sure when he took those two scoops of ice cream, but no.


----------



## miketx

JGalt said:


> I really thought they had him for sure when he took those two scoops of ice cream, but no.


That was nothing, later they could have nailed him to the wall!


----------



## Hossfly

deanrd said:


> Inside the NYT investigation into Trump's questionable tax schemes
> 
> They're not done.
> 
> "We've got more leads and more string to pull. We're just going to keep going on it," investigative reporter Susanne Craig told CNN's Brian Stelter on "Reliable Sources" Sunday. "There's a lot of information that we've been given."
> 
> Some media critics suggested that the reporting was somewhat overshadowed by the crush of the Brett Kavanaugh controversy in early October. But Craig said it was published when it was ready -- and has already prompted followup probes by New York regulators.
> 
> NY housing regulator 'examining' Trump real estate empire following NYT Bombshell report
> 
> Tax fraud allegations against Trump family to get New York State review
> 
> New York Times report says Trump engaged in 'outright fraud' to avoid taxes as he inherited father's wealth — worth more than $400 million in today's dollars
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Now that Kavanaugh is out of the way, I suspect people will be giving this story a second look.
> And a third
> and a forth.......


Hell, all the NYT has to do is check with the IRS, which they never thought of.


----------



## JGalt




----------



## frigidweirdo

deanrd said:


> Inside the NYT investigation into Trump's questionable tax schemes
> 
> They're not done.
> 
> "We've got more leads and more string to pull. We're just going to keep going on it," investigative reporter Susanne Craig told CNN's Brian Stelter on "Reliable Sources" Sunday. "There's a lot of information that we've been given."
> 
> Some media critics suggested that the reporting was somewhat overshadowed by the crush of the Brett Kavanaugh controversy in early October. But Craig said it was published when it was ready -- and has already prompted followup probes by New York regulators.
> 
> NY housing regulator 'examining' Trump real estate empire following NYT Bombshell report
> 
> Tax fraud allegations against Trump family to get New York State review
> 
> New York Times report says Trump engaged in 'outright fraud' to avoid taxes as he inherited father's wealth — worth more than $400 million in today's dollars
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Now that Kavanaugh is out of the way, I suspect people will be giving this story a second look.
> And a third
> and a forth.......



There's a NY times report about Trump and "pay to play" back in the day too. Everyone knows he got rich through bribery.


----------



## miketx

frigidweirdo said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the NYT investigation into Trump's questionable tax schemes
> 
> They're not done.
> 
> "We've got more leads and more string to pull. We're just going to keep going on it," investigative reporter Susanne Craig told CNN's Brian Stelter on "Reliable Sources" Sunday. "There's a lot of information that we've been given."
> 
> Some media critics suggested that the reporting was somewhat overshadowed by the crush of the Brett Kavanaugh controversy in early October. But Craig said it was published when it was ready -- and has already prompted followup probes by New York regulators.
> 
> NY housing regulator 'examining' Trump real estate empire following NYT Bombshell report
> 
> Tax fraud allegations against Trump family to get New York State review
> 
> New York Times report says Trump engaged in 'outright fraud' to avoid taxes as he inherited father's wealth — worth more than $400 million in today's dollars
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Now that Kavanaugh is out of the way, I suspect people will be giving this story a second look.
> And a third
> and a forth.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a NY times report about Trump and "pay to play" back in the day too. Everyone knows he got rich through bribery.
Click to expand...

I didn't know it. You know so much that isn't so, don't you?


----------



## Crepitus

Anathema said:


> That’s nice. It’s not like any of us care.


USMB consies may not.

Thinking people do though.


----------



## Anathema

Crepitus said:


> USMB consies may not.
> 
> Thinking people do though.



Not just here at USMB. Not just Conservatives either. The average person in Smerican neither understands the tax system nor cares about what somebody did on their taxes 20 years ago.


----------



## rightwinger

deanrd said:


> Inside the NYT investigation into Trump's questionable tax schemes
> 
> They're not done.
> 
> "We've got more leads and more string to pull. We're just going to keep going on it," investigative reporter Susanne Craig told CNN's Brian Stelter on "Reliable Sources" Sunday. "There's a lot of information that we've been given."
> 
> Some media critics suggested that the reporting was somewhat overshadowed by the crush of the Brett Kavanaugh controversy in early October. But Craig said it was published when it was ready -- and has already prompted followup probes by New York regulators.
> 
> NY housing regulator 'examining' Trump real estate empire following NYT Bombshell report
> 
> Tax fraud allegations against Trump family to get New York State review
> 
> New York Times report says Trump engaged in 'outright fraud' to avoid taxes as he inherited father's wealth — worth more than $400 million in today's dollars
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Now that Kavanaugh is out of the way, I suspect people will be giving this story a second look.
> And a third
> and a forth.......


Wait until Mueller gets hold of his tax and money laundering schemes


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the NYT investigation into Trump's questionable tax schemes
> 
> They're not done.
> 
> "We've got more leads and more string to pull. We're just going to keep going on it," investigative reporter Susanne Craig told CNN's Brian Stelter on "Reliable Sources" Sunday. "There's a lot of information that we've been given."
> 
> Some media critics suggested that the reporting was somewhat overshadowed by the crush of the Brett Kavanaugh controversy in early October. But Craig said it was published when it was ready -- and has already prompted followup probes by New York regulators.
> 
> NY housing regulator 'examining' Trump real estate empire following NYT Bombshell report
> 
> Tax fraud allegations against Trump family to get New York State review
> 
> New York Times report says Trump engaged in 'outright fraud' to avoid taxes as he inherited father's wealth — worth more than $400 million in today's dollars
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Now that Kavanaugh is out of the way, I suspect people will be giving this story a second look.
> And a third
> and a forth.......
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until Mueller gets hold of his tax and money laundering schemes
Click to expand...



God forbid the thousands of employees that get paid at the IRS with US tax dollars do anything besides play solitaire on their computers


.


----------



## deanrd

The front page has been taken over with the fact the US now has two sexual predators on the Supreme Court and one in the White House.
And we found out Trump lied to you all about how he made his money backed up by over a hundred thousand documents and tax statements.
What else does he lie about?
I know!
I know!
You don't care.


----------



## deanrd

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the NYT investigation into Trump's questionable tax schemes
> 
> They're not done.
> 
> "We've got more leads and more string to pull. We're just going to keep going on it," investigative reporter Susanne Craig told CNN's Brian Stelter on "Reliable Sources" Sunday. "There's a lot of information that we've been given."
> 
> Some media critics suggested that the reporting was somewhat overshadowed by the crush of the Brett Kavanaugh controversy in early October. But Craig said it was published when it was ready -- and has already prompted followup probes by New York regulators.
> 
> NY housing regulator 'examining' Trump real estate empire following NYT Bombshell report
> 
> Tax fraud allegations against Trump family to get New York State review
> 
> New York Times report says Trump engaged in 'outright fraud' to avoid taxes as he inherited father's wealth — worth more than $400 million in today's dollars
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Now that Kavanaugh is out of the way, I suspect people will be giving this story a second look.
> And a third
> and a forth.......
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until Mueller gets hold of his tax and money laundering schemes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> God forbid the thousands of employees that get paid at the IRS with US tax dollars do anything besides play solitaire on their computers
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

That's one thing Trump does really  well.

Erode our trust in our institutions.  The Senate, the House.  Both corrupt.  The Cabinet, corrupt.  Even the FBI and the CIA.

Only now, even our Supreme Court is stained.


----------



## Hossfly

deanrd said:


> The front page has been taken over with the fact the US now has two sexual predators on the Supreme Court and one in the White House.
> And we found out Trump lied to you all about how he made his money backed up by over a hundred thousand documents and tax statements.
> What else does he lie about?
> I know!
> I know!
> You don't care.


Hello, Dean! You're beginning to get the picture!


----------



## Muhammed

Sunni Man said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Kavanaugh is out of the way, I suspect people will be giving this story a second look.
> And a third
> and a forth.......
> 
> 
> 
> Deanie boy, what ever happened to Russia, Russia, Russia??   ...
Click to expand...

Perhaps the TrumPutin conspiracy theory was simply fed to the moonbats.


----------



## Crepitus

Anathema said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> USMB consies may not.
> 
> Thinking people do though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not just here at USMB. Not just Conservatives either. The average person in Smerican neither understands the tax system nor cares about what somebody did on their taxes 20 years ago.
Click to expand...

Even if it means the *president* is guilty of stealing millions of dollars from the very organization he supposedly represents?


----------



## Anathema

Crepitus said:


> Even if it means the *president* is guilty of stealing millions of dollars from the very organization he supposedly represents?



As far as I’m concerned anything that means the US Government has less money to spend on our immoral, illegal and unconstitutional budget is fine with me. 

Return us to a Constitutional budget and then ask me again.


----------



## bodecea

Anathema said:


> That’s nice. It’s not like any of us care.


Of course not....of course not...


----------



## WelfareQueen

deanrd said:


> Inside the NYT investigation into Trump's questionable tax schemes
> 
> They're not done.
> 
> "We've got more leads and more string to pull. We're just going to keep going on it," investigative reporter Susanne Craig told CNN's Brian Stelter on "Reliable Sources" Sunday. "There's a lot of information that we've been given."
> 
> Some media critics suggested that the reporting was somewhat overshadowed by the crush of the Brett Kavanaugh controversy in early October. But Craig said it was published when it was ready -- and has already prompted followup probes by New York regulators.
> 
> NY housing regulator 'examining' Trump real estate empire following NYT Bombshell report
> 
> Tax fraud allegations against Trump family to get New York State review
> 
> New York Times report says Trump engaged in 'outright fraud' to avoid taxes as he inherited father's wealth — worth more than $400 million in today's dollars
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Now that Kavanaugh is out of the way, I suspect people will be giving this story a second look.
> And a third
> and a forth.......



Oh please please Dims keep it up with the stupid tax return bullshit.    Also, for Christssakes don't stop with the impeach Trump and Kavanaugh thing either.  Nothing will bring about your ongoing destruction quicker than focusing on stupid shit 90% of Americans think is moronic.  seriously.....don't stop.


----------



## Anathema

bodecea said:


> Of course not....of course not...



I do everything I legally can to pay as little in taxes as possible. I think most people do. Why would I be concerned that a rich person does as well?


----------



## WelfareQueen

rightwinger said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the NYT investigation into Trump's questionable tax schemes
> 
> They're not done.
> 
> "We've got more leads and more string to pull. We're just going to keep going on it," investigative reporter Susanne Craig told CNN's Brian Stelter on "Reliable Sources" Sunday. "There's a lot of information that we've been given."
> 
> Some media critics suggested that the reporting was somewhat overshadowed by the crush of the Brett Kavanaugh controversy in early October. But Craig said it was published when it was ready -- and has already prompted followup probes by New York regulators.
> 
> NY housing regulator 'examining' Trump real estate empire following NYT Bombshell report
> 
> Tax fraud allegations against Trump family to get New York State review
> 
> New York Times report says Trump engaged in 'outright fraud' to avoid taxes as he inherited father's wealth — worth more than $400 million in today's dollars
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Now that Kavanaugh is out of the way, I suspect people will be giving this story a second look.
> And a third
> and a forth.......
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until Mueller gets hold of his tax and money laundering schemes
Click to expand...



It really is sad this is all your girls have left.  No positive agenda, no new ideas....just stupid bullshit nobody gives a crap about.


----------



## Crepitus

Anathema said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it means the *president* is guilty of stealing millions of dollars from the very organization he supposedly represents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I’m concerned anything that means the US Government has less money to spend on our immoral, illegal and unconstitutional budget is fine with me.
> 
> Return us to a Constitutional budget and then ask me again.
Click to expand...

Ok, gonna ask one more time, just to make sure I understand what you are saying.

It's ok with you if somebody steals hundreds of millions of dollars from government?  Even though it probably means a veteran or disabled person did without something?  Even though it probably means some else's taxes went up?

You're really OK with that?


----------



## Windparadox

`
"_The president has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire, but a Times investigation found that he received at least $413 million in today’s dollars from his father’s real estate empire, much of it through tax dodges in the 1990s.

President Trump participated in dubious tax schemes during the 1990s, including instances of outright fraud, that greatly increased the fortune he received from his parents, an investigation by The New York Times has found.

Mr. Trump won the presidency proclaiming himself a self-made billionaire, and he has long insisted that his father, the legendary New York City builder Fred C. Trump, provided almost no financial help.

But The Times’s investigation, based on a vast trove of confidential tax returns and financial records, reveals that Mr. Trump received the equivalent today of at least $413 million from his father’s real estate empire, starting when he was a toddler and continuing to this day._

_Much of this money came to Mr. Trump because he helped his parents dodge taxes. He and his siblings set up a sham corporation to disguise millions of dollars in gifts from their parents, records and interviews show. Records indicate that Mr. Trump helped his father take improper tax deductions worth millions more. He also helped formulate a strategy to undervalue his parents’ real estate holdings by hundreds of millions of dollars on tax returns, sharply reducing the tax bill when those properties were transferred to him and his siblings._" - *Source*​`
`
`
If the democrats were smart, (which is questionable) they'd launch an investigation about this. The hell with Kavanaugh. This is far more important.
`Kavanaugh, this is far more important.
`


----------



## theHawk

“Dubious tax schemes”....in other words perfectly legal.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Windparadox said:


> `
> "_The president has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire, but a Times investigation found that he received at least $413 million in today’s dollars from his father’s real estate empire, much of it through tax dodges in the 1990s.
> 
> President Trump participated in dubious tax schemes during the 1990s, including instances of outright fraud, that greatly increased the fortune he received from his parents, an investigation by The New York Times has found.
> 
> Mr. Trump won the presidency proclaiming himself a self-made billionaire, and he has long insisted that his father, the legendary New York City builder Fred C. Trump, provided almost no financial help.
> 
> But The Times’s investigation, based on a vast trove of confidential tax returns and financial records, reveals that Mr. Trump received the equivalent today of at least $413 million from his father’s real estate empire, starting when he was a toddler and continuing to this day._
> 
> _Much of this money came to Mr. Trump because he helped his parents dodge taxes. He and his siblings set up a sham corporation to disguise millions of dollars in gifts from their parents, records and interviews show. Records indicate that Mr. Trump helped his father take improper tax deductions worth millions more. He also helped formulate a strategy to undervalue his parents’ real estate holdings by hundreds of millions of dollars on tax returns, sharply reducing the tax bill when those properties were transferred to him and his siblings._" - *Source*​`
> `
> `
> If the democrats were smart, (which is questionable) they'd launch an investigation about this. The hell with Kavanaugh. This is far more important.
> `Kavanaugh, this is far more important.
> `


Wow

This is new


Wow


----------



## K9Buck

Hasn't the IRS been auditing him for YEARS?  This sounds like another liberal hit piece.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## WillowTree

Libtards, one scandal/crisis/chaos/bullshit story after another. 


You lost the election get the fuck over it already.


----------



## Anathema

Crepitus said:


> Ok, gonna ask one more time, just to make sure I understand what you are saying.
> 
> It's ok with you if somebody steals hundreds of millions of dollars from government?  Even though it probably means a veteran or disabled person did without something?  Even though it probably means some else's taxes went up?
> 
> You're really OK with that?



I dislike the idea of the Veteran losing benefits, but I feel a large percentage of “disabled” people are taking advantage of the system; esptsincecthe sydtem was never intended to serve them to begin with. 

I believe that of the non-defense spending, a vast majority of it is unconstitutional. Even some of the defense budget it illegal as I read our founding documents. Until thst is changed, I have no problem with people seeking legal ways to reduce their tax burden.

If others have to pay more, eventually they’ll get wise and fix these issues.


----------



## Windparadox

`
There are a few predictable things in this world; the sun rises in the east and the trump fans NEVER read anything that has a link.


----------



## MindWars

We know what types believe NY times LMFAO


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Windparadox said:


> `
> There are a few predictable things in this world; the sun rises in the east and the trump fans NEVER read anything that has a link.



Is your butt still hurting over Kavanaugh?

Your story is a nothing burger that is so huge, no one else in the media even cares.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Windparadox said:


> `
> There are a few predictable things in this world; the sun rises in the east and the trump fans NEVER read anything that has a link.



Exact same quote that spawned 50 other threads, but when this sock says its it just sounds new


----------



## Claudette

K9Buck said:


> Hasn't the IRS been auditing him for YEARS?  This sounds like another liberal hit piece.



You can bet he gets audited every year. If there were something illegal they would have found it.

Haven't seen him in court or jail so guess everything is legal and above board.

The Op will have to look for something else to try and bitch about. LOL


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Trump started in infancy!


----------



## bullwinkle

K9Buck said:


> Hasn't the IRS been auditing him for YEARS?  This sounds like another liberal hit piece.





Windparadox said:


> `
> "_The president has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire, but a Times investigation found that he received at least $413 million in today’s dollars from his father’s real estate empire, much of it through tax dodges in the 1990s.
> 
> President Trump participated in dubious tax schemes during the 1990s, including instances of outright fraud, that greatly increased the fortune he received from his parents, an investigation by The New York Times has found.
> 
> Mr. Trump won the presidency proclaiming himself a self-made billionaire, and he has long insisted that his father, the legendary New York City builder Fred C. Trump, provided almost no financial help.
> 
> But The Times’s investigation, based on a vast trove of confidential tax returns and financial records, reveals that Mr. Trump received the equivalent today of at least $413 million from his father’s real estate empire, starting when he was a toddler and continuing to this day._
> 
> _Much of this money came to Mr. Trump because he helped his parents dodge taxes. He and his siblings set up a sham corporation to disguise millions of dollars in gifts from their parents, records and interviews show. Records indicate that Mr. Trump helped his father take improper tax deductions worth millions more. He also helped formulate a strategy to undervalue his parents’ real estate holdings by hundreds of millions of dollars on tax returns, sharply reducing the tax bill when those properties were transferred to him and his siblings._" - *Source*​`
> `
> `
> If the democrats were smart, (which is questionable) they'd launch an investigation about this. The hell with Kavanaugh. This is far more important.
> `Kavanaugh, this is far more important.
> `


Yes it IS important, but I am hoping the current investigation going on by the State of New York is kept under wraps until a conclusion is reached.  We tend to speculate and fantasize events until they no longer even resemble the real issue.  And secondly, the Trump family is involved, mainly a sister who is a judge.  She may be retired, but if she ever adjudicated cases involving tax frauds and if she is indicted and convicted and fined, does that mean those cases can be overturned?  So I think the wise choice is to stay out of it until we know what we are talking about.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The investigation by New York is solely to harass Trump.   They know they won't find anything.


----------



## MindWars

It's NY Times it's fake news.

It's CNN its' fake news

it's huffspost fake news...........


----------



## Windparadox

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Is your butt still hurting over Kavanaugh?Your story is a nothing burger that is so huge, no one else in the media even cares.


`
Kavanaugh is yesterdays news old timer. Keep up with what's current.


----------



## Windparadox

bullwinkle said:


> Yes it IS important, but I am hoping the current investigation going on by the State of New York is kept under wraps until a conclusion is reached.  We tend to speculate and fantasize events until they no longer even resemble the real issue.  And secondly, the Trump family is involved, mainly a sister who is a judge.  She may be retired, but if she ever adjudicated cases involving tax frauds and if she is indicted and convicted and fined, does that mean those cases can be overturned?  So I think the wise choice is to stay out of it until we know what we are talking about.



I'm just wondering if this somehow may be connected or dovetail into the Mueller Investigation?


----------



## Pete7469

Like the Kennedy aristocracy?


----------



## Roudy

OMG! OMG! OMG! Trump's father did his best to avoid paying taxes!  

Because Demtards go out of their way to pay more taxes.


----------



## dave p

deanrd said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching and laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No collusion? We’ll see. But what about tax fraud?
Click to expand...

What about the alleged tax fraud?


----------



## beautress

Tipsycatlover said:


> The investigation by New York is solely to harass Trump.   They know they won't find anything.


Of course they won't find anything, but they sure can find someone to make up another whopper. But not to worry, they'll wait until it's Trump's turn to be up for reelection.


----------



## dave p

deanrd said:


> The front page has been taken over with the fact the US now has two sexual predators on the Supreme Court and one in the White House.
> And we found out Trump lied to you all about how he made his money backed up by over a hundred thousand documents and tax statements.
> What else does he lie about?
> I know!
> I know!
> You don't care.


Don't care, because they aren't sexual predators. At this point tax fraud is only alleged.


----------



## Roudy

dave p said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying Trump wasn't self made.
> 
> But actually got hundreds of millions of dollars from his dad and who had to bail him out of bankruptcy again and again.
> 
> Way more than we were ever told.
> 
> Links to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching and laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No collusion? We’ll see. But what about tax fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the alleged tax fraud?
Click to expand...

He devised a legal method to not pay taxes.  And the IRS approved of it.  Wow.  

Cause we all know how wisely the govt uses our money, right?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Every estate planning attorney and financial advisor will instruct their clients on the tax benefits of lifetime gifting.  This kind of complaint is designed to get the uninformed excited.

The IRS audited Trump and his father numerous times.  They have always known about using this tax avoidance scheme and never did anything about it.  Yet, after 70 years, count them up. Since Donald Trump was 3 years old. After 70 years the reporters at the New York Times believes they have uncovered fraud so well hidden that it eluded all the forensic accountants at the IRS and was only revealed by reporters. 

Worse.  In 1999 Fred Trump died.   The executor of the estate had to open the books for examination to determine the amount of income taxes and estate taxes.  But again, massive wrongdoing that only reporters could see.

Even to the most ill educated this has to be called out as nonsense.


----------



## bullwinkle

Windparadox said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it IS important, but I am hoping the current investigation going on by the State of New York is kept under wraps until a conclusion is reached.  We tend to speculate and fantasize events until they no longer even resemble the real issue.  And secondly, the Trump family is involved, mainly a sister who is a judge.  She may be retired, but if she ever adjudicated cases involving tax frauds and if she is indicted and convicted and fined, does that mean those cases can be overturned?  So I think the wise choice is to stay out of it until we know what we are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering if this somehow may be connected or dovetail into the Mueller Investigation?
Click to expand...

I know absolutely nothing of the Mueller investigation, just the speculations.  But it looks like Mueller is protecting his work by farming out bits and pieces to other agencies, such as State AGs.  Cohen is NY State, I believe.  Not sure about Manafort and Flynn but I assume they are Fed cases, since the Prez can only pardon Fed felons and there is so much talk about pardons.  However, like everyone else I can only speculate on an issue of which  I am utterly ignorant on protocols and procedures.


----------



## ABikerSailor

theHawk said:


> “Dubious tax schemes”....in other words perfectly legal.



Really?   Apparently, you don't know the meaning of the word dubious.


*dubious*
[doo-bee-uhs, dyoo-]
See more synonyms for dubious on Thesaurus.com
adjective

doubtful; marked by or occasioning doubt: a dubious reply.
of doubtful quality or propriety; questionable: a dubious compliment; a dubious transaction.
of uncertain outcome: in dubious battle.


----------



## KissMy

Pete7469 said:


> Like the Kennedy aristocracy?


We are not talking about ancient history idiot! We were not able to vote back then. Deal with today's crime!!!


----------



## Roudy

Everytime the govt. wants more of my hard earned money, just so they can totally waste it, I consider it as a "dubious" scheme to defraud me and the American people. 

Side with the tax collectors and the IRS to rob the American people, is this the Democrat master plan for taking over the House in November? Ya gotta love it!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

KissMy said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Kennedy aristocracy?
> 
> 
> 
> We are not talking about ancient history idiot! We were not able to vote back then. Deal with today's crime!!!
Click to expand...


*Deal with today's crime!!! *

What is today's crime?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Windparadox said:


> I'm just wondering if this somehow may be connected or dovetail into the Mueller Investigation?


Well, in a way, as everyone has a "life arc". Trump, being the incompetent fool he is, pissed away a King's ransom he was given illegally, and so had to turn to laundering Russian criminal money to keep from selling shamwows on late night cable. And thus he became beholden to and compromised by the Russian kleptocrat machine.


----------

